# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SOS! 1 maman&BB, 15 petits dt 2 blessés, 9 chats dt 1 FIV+ & 1 lapin AVT JEU 22! -RP

## SarahC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						





  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


Voici le début de la liste....  :: 
*Si vous avez des idées pour assocs, ou refuges, faites nous rapidement un MP car dans le lot ces structures ont peut être déjà été contactées, inutile de faire des doublons qui pourraient amener à des confusions diverses.*
Je sais que c'est la période de Noël et que beaucoup de gens partent, mais j'ose espérer que cette liste là avancera malgré tout...
*Encore une fois, oui, la fourrière est trop pleine, mais je rappelle qu'elle est la conséquence d'une série de facteurs* (des gens inconscients, notamment, ou des personnes en difficultés graves, plus rarement, voire des décès, expulsions et j'en passe) *qui est le reflet de cet qu'est le contexte socio-économique actuel.*
*Ils n'ont pas à payer le prix fort de l'irresponsabilité de nos congénères, et je demande à toute personne qui pourrait aider, de quelque façon que ce soit, en RP ou au-delà de ne pas attendre la dernière minute pour se manifester, même en MP, car il faut que nous puissions, avec le peu de monde dispo cette semaine, essayer en plus de les sauver, de mettre en place la logistique qui le permettra!*
*La liste sera complétée tout à l'heure, et on en attend encore une petite dizaine.....*
*Le 24, je doute fort que l'on puisse les sortir aux horaires standards, et je doute encore plus de la disponibilité des FA et des co-voitureurs, donc tablons plutôt sur vendredi. Ces premiers chats peuvent sortir dès jeudi, et doivent être également réservés ce jour-là, jour du passage du véto.*
Merci par avance à toutes les personnes qui pourront intervenir sur le sujet.
Je serai peu présente avant la fin de la journée, vous n'avez pas besoin de moi pour avancer.
Si des lecteurs passent par là, je vous remercie aussi d'intervenir s'il y a des questions, vous connaissez la plupart des réponses.
*Nous avons beaucoup de petits, une maman, un blessé, ils sont en urgence si on doit dire qui est plus urgent, et le FIV+ aussi.*

*
VOICI LA LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DECEMBRE:
**
1) mâle 6 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+*

*2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable*
*Sont ensemble

4) femelle 4 mois noire un peu craintive*

*5) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc timide
6) femelle 4 mois noire et blanche timide*
_Sont ensemble_
*
7) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable 
 8) mâle 5 mois brun tabby sociable
9) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable*
 ::  *Lésion oculaire irréversible à un oeil, à énucléer*  :: 
_7, 8 et 9 sont en fin de coryza_
_Sont ensemble_

*10) femelle 3 mois noire et blanche timide
11) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
 12) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide*
*13) femelle (maman) 1 ans noire et blanc* _(léger coryza)_ *sociable*
*Sont ensemble*

*
De 14 à 18 on attend la confirmation des âges et des sexes après passage véto:
*
*14) mâle 2 mois noir timide
15) mâle 2 mois noir timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*16) mâle 1 an noir un peu craintif
*
*17) mâle 1 an noir un peu craintif

18) femelle 1 an brun tabby timide*


***************************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), *PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*, *SANS FRAIS*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
- PAS DE PHOTOS DISPONIBLES* 

****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*ETRE FA, C'EST QUOI?
*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/14373-SOS!-Chats-en-danger-de-mort-RP-67-68-79-etc-etc-etc!

*Comme vous le comprendrez, les SOS se succèdent de semaine en semaine, et nous n'y arriverons plus à terme!

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

* *En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour la RP 
2) nous recherchons des refuges  des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc   parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple, pas   sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un peu plus à   quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Seules conditions d'accueil importantes:***

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat en   isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution sanitaire de   base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout chat non vacciné,   etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat de la meilleure façon qui   soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite avec d'autres animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.* 

*Mais j'oublie sûrement pas mal de choses.... *

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*On n'oublie pas le petit rouquin de la liste précédente qui n a pas survécu, il nous regarde à travers l avatar de SarahC. Alors on retrousse ses manches et on y va .*
FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou jusqu à adoption) , ASSO, COVOITUREURS ET DONATEURS
NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE VOUS POUR LES SAUVER

----------


## TROCA

*Jeudi c'est dans 2 jours, alors pas une minute à perdre pour réagir. Si vous pensez pouvoir aider par un don, une proposition d'accueil, une proposition de co-voiturage manifestez-vous dès à présent. Il y a une trentaine de chats à sauver dont les premiers 18 avant le passage veto jeudi prochain
Si vous pensez pouvoir aider par un don, une proposition d'accueil, une  proposition de co-voiturage manifestez-vous dès à présent*.

*Je lance les dons. Qui me suit ?*
*

RECAP DES DONS*

*50€ (TROCA ) - reçu indispensable
*

*TOTAL : 50€

QUI SUIT ? 
*
*LES DONS SONT UN ÉLÉMENT IMPORTANT DANS LA    CHAINE DE SOLIDARITÉ ET SERVENT A AIDER LES ASSOS QUI SORTENT LES CHATS,    A PAYER LES SOINS DES CHATS MALADES, A PAYER LES COVOITUREURS ETC. 
*
*LES DONS SONT VRAIMENT CRUCIAUX! ILS PEUVENT ÊTRE L’ÉLAN QUI MANQUE POUR CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX!

* Merci aux donateurs de préciser si reçu nécessaire ou non 

* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Je demande la diff de masse de suite car c'est ds 2 jours et il n'y aura pas grand monde cette semaine.

----------


## Rinou

Ce *vendredi* je ne travaillerai pas.
Je saurai demain soir si je suis dispo pour du covoiturage (en attente d'une consultation d'un véto ophtalmo pour un de mes papy chats --> possible luxation du cristallin avec opération à la clé ? :: ).
Donc si tout va bien je pourrai aller chercher des minous à la fourrière (j'ai 3 boîtes dont une grande pouvant contenir 2 chats adultes et un grand coffre) et faire du covoiturage plutôt dans le 77, 93 et 94.
Je confirme demain.

----------


## SarahC

*Pour les personnes qui se demandent pourquoi pas d'adoption directe (elles peuvent se faire après une période en FA où le chat et l'humain font connaissance, mais cela doit passer par assoc, et du coup on fonctionne comme cela), voici un extrait du texte de loi concerné:*

http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/acces-...fourriere.html




> *Art. L. 211-25 du Code rural*
> 
>  I.- Lorsque les chiens et les chats accueillis   dans la fourrière *sont identifiés* conformément à larticle L. 214-5 ou   par le *port dun collier* où figurent le nom et ladresse de leur maître,   le gestionnaire de la fourrière recherche, dans les plus brefs délais,   le propriétaire de lanimal. (...)
> *A lissue dun délai  franc de garde de huit jours ouvrés*, si lanimal  na pas été réclamé par  son propriétaire, il est considéré comme  abandonné et *devient la  propriété du gestionnaire de la fourrière, qui  peut en disposer dans les  conditions définies ci-après.* 
> 
>  II.- Dans les départements indemnes de rage, le  gestionnaire de la  fourrière peut garder les animaux *dans la limite de  la capacité  daccueil de la fourrière*. Après avis dun vétérinaire, *le  gestionnaire  peut céder les animaux à titre gratuit à des fondations ou  des  associations de protection des animaux* disposant dun refuge qui,   seules, sont habilitées à proposer les animaux à ladoption à un nouveau   propriétaire. (...)
> *Après lexpiration du délai de garde* [de 8 jours], *si le vétérinaire en constate la nécessité, il procède à leuthanasie de lanimal.*


*Et j'ajouterais que dans nécessité, on inclue état du chat et manque de place (limite de capacité d'accueil).
Bien entendu, quand un chat est pucé ou tatoué, ils recherchent par tous les moyens le proprio, mais parfois il a déménagé, changé de tél, est mort, ou n'en veut plus... Et parfois aussi le tatouage est totalement illisible.*

----------


## SarahC

> Ce *vendredi* je ne travaillerai pas.
> Je saurai demain soir si je suis dispo pour du covoiturage (en attente d'une consultation d'un véto ophtalmo pour un de mes papy chats --> possible luxation du cristallin avec opération à la clé ?).
> Donc si tout va bien je pourrai aller chercher des minous à la fourrière (j'ai 3 boîtes dont une grande pouvant contenir 2 chats adultes et un grand coffre) et faire du covoiturage plutôt dans le 77, 93 et 94.
> Je confirme demain.


Je laisse le champ vierge pour l'heure et invite tout intervenant à le compléter de façon utile.
On scinde les co-voit, des FA et pistes assocs, pr éviter de saturer le sujet trop rapidement pour rien.


*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*:


*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*:

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

*

TOTAL :  
**

**************


Les dons servent à beaucoup de choses, ce sont des   "coups de pouce" aux rares assocs ou refuges qui aident, pour diverses   choses, notamment un rappel de vaccins, une stérilisation, une   castration, des soins divers type coryza, une opération, une consult   véto en urgence car en ce moment quelques chats de la liste ont un   coryza, etc. On peut pointer sa préférence, mais aussi ajouter "ou pour tout chat de la liste sinon".

Certaines assocs peuvent délivrer des reçus, certaines pas encore. Cela   n'a rien à voir avec la qualité de l'association ou son travail sur le   terrain, c'est parfois une question de statuts, mais aussi d'ancienneté   dans le milieu de la protection.

Merci, par conséquent de préciser AVEC RECU ou AVEC OU SANS RECU, pour que je sache à la fin comment répartir la chose.

Sachant que bien évidemment, ce sont des PROMESSES   et que tant que les chats ne sont pas sortis, personne n'envoie rien,   cela va de soi.

Je mets (ou les assocs elles-mêmes, ça me fait gagner du temps) les factures en ligne qd contexte véto. 

Que dire de plus? Parlez en à vos collègues,   parents, amis, même 5  + 5 , etc... sont une forme d'aide, et nous   sommes tous acteurs de ces SOS là si nous le voulons bien, par   diffusions, dons, en devenant FA temporaire, en passant un sac Ikea, en   donnant un coup de main pour un trajet en train, ou en voiture, etc,   etc....
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors je chapeaute le numéro 2 et 3. Si le petit loup chez taysa est reservé, il partira début janvier donc il faut un accueil jusque là. S'il n'est pas reservé, ils viendront chez moi mais je ne peux assurer la quarantaine.
Donc voilà, je recherche une FA de transit ou une FA de quarantaine ( réponse vendredi soir pour la durée de l'accueil ) mais on les sort quoiqu'il arrive.

----------


## SarahC

*PROPOSITIONS FA
*
- Courte durée (2 ou 3 jours, le temps d'un relais co-voit ou le temps qu'une FA se libère)

- Durée moyenne (quarantaine, 15 jours à 3 semaines minimum)

- Longue durée (plus d'un mois)


J'ajoute aussi que si jamais, cela arrive aussi que l'on puisse accueillir, mais que son chat à soi ne soit pas encore en règle, à ce moment une assoc peut très bien proposer un échange de chat à jour, contre un chat de la liste. Mais évidemment, échange il doit y avoir, les FA qui se proposent ici le font avant tout pour sauver un chat de la liste, et pas pour faire "marché à la viande" des assocs en manque de FA.

----------


## chatperlipopette

OK pour toi Taysa ?

----------


## SarahC

> Alors je chapeaute le numéro 2 et 3. Si le petit loup chez taysa est reservé, il partira début janvier donc il faut un accueil jusque là. S'il n'est pas reservé, ils viendront chez moi mais je ne peux assurer la quarantaine.
> Donc voilà, je recherche une FA de transit ou une FA de quarantaine ( réponse vendredi soir pour la durée de l'accueil ) mais on les sort quoiqu'il arrive.


*2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable*
*Sont ensemble


Ok, en revanche il faut de suite poster le co-voit et avoir la FA, car les réserver dans le vide sans les sortir les mets en danger et il faut que nous restions "crédibles" quand nous annonçons une sortie. Qui pourrait les accueillir le temps qu'il faudra, et qui a un véto à tarif assoc à proximité afin que Chatperlipopette puisse vous suivre à distance pendant le temps de l'accueil au besoin? Si vous n'en avez pas, on peut vous en trouver un mais il faut d'abord savoir, FA temporaire, si vous existez! Et où!*  ::

----------


## Taysa

> OK pour toi Taysa ?


Je suis je suis  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici la demande de co-voit : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...693#post884693

----------


## Alexiel-chan

La petite Gaea que j'avais chez moi vient d'être réservée aujourd'hui et partira le 23.
Je peux donc faire FA Longue durée pour 1 chat adulte ou 2 petits à partir du 26. De préférence je préfère ne pas faire FA quarantaine car je suis absente du 23 au 25. 
Je peux à la limite, prendre un chat d'un autre SOS ayant déjà fait sa quarantaine si ça arrange plus.

 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA TRANSIT*


 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA QUARANTAINE*


 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA LONGUE DURÉ**

- Alexiel-chan :  FA longue durée pour 1 chat adulte ou 2 chatons à partir du 26/12 (chat de ce SOS ou d'un précédent pour libérer une place ailleurs)*

 :: *PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC*

 :: *  PAR PITIÉ**  !!!!  N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## Calymone

Alexiel-Chan => Ca m'intéresse, si tu prends un de chez moi qui a fini sa quarantaine, je peux en prendre 1 d'ici (j'ai envoyer un MP dans ce sens à SarahC ...

----------


## TROCA

*


RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

*50 (TROCA ) - reçu indispensable*
* 
TOTAL :  50 
**

***************

*QUI SUIT ?*
*
Les dons servent à beaucoup de choses, ce sont des    "coups de pouce" aux rares assocs ou refuges qui aident, pour  diverses   choses, notamment un rappel de vaccins, une stérilisation,  une   castration, des soins divers type coryza, une opération, une  consult   véto en urgence car en ce moment quelques chats de la liste  ont un   coryza, etc. On peut pointer sa préférence, mais aussi ajouter  "ou pour tout chat de la liste sinon".

Certaines assocs peuvent délivrer des reçus, certaines pas encore. Cela    n'a rien à voir avec la qualité de l'association ou son travail sur le    terrain, c'est parfois une question de statuts, mais aussi  d'ancienneté   dans le milieu de la protection.

Merci, par conséquent de préciser AVEC RECU ou AVEC OU SANS RECU, pour que je sache à la fin comment répartir la chose.

Sachant que bien évidemment, ce sont des PROMESSES    et que tant que les chats ne sont pas sortis, personne n'envoie rien,    cela va de soi.

Je mets (ou les assocs elles-mêmes, ça me fait gagner du temps) les factures en ligne qd contexte véto. 

Que dire de plus? Parlez en à vos collègues,    parents, amis, même 5  + 5 , etc... sont une forme d'aide, et nous    sommes tous acteurs de ces SOS là si nous le voulons bien, par    diffusions, dons, en devenant FA temporaire, en passant un sac Ikea, en    donnant un coup de main pour un trajet en train, ou en voiture, etc,    etc....*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


Voici le début de la liste....  :: 
*Si vous avez des idées pour assocs, ou refuges, faites nous rapidement un MP car dans le lot ces structures ont peut être déjà été contactées, inutile de faire des doublons qui pourraient amener à des confusions diverses.*
Je sais que c'est la période de Noël et que beaucoup de gens partent, mais j'ose espérer que cette liste là avancera malgré tout...
*Encore une fois, oui, la fourrière est trop pleine, mais je rappelle qu'elle est la conséquence d'une série de facteurs* (des gens inconscients, notamment, ou des personnes en difficultés graves, plus rarement, voire des décès, expulsions et j'en passe) *qui est le reflet de cet qu'est le contexte socio-économique actuel.*
*Ils n'ont pas à payer le prix fort de l'irresponsabilité de nos congénères, et je demande à toute personne qui pourrait aider, de quelque façon que ce soit, en RP ou au-delà de ne pas attendre la dernière minute pour se manifester, même en MP, car il faut que nous puissions, avec le peu de monde dispo cette semaine, essayer en plus de les sauver, de mettre en place la logistique qui le permettra!*
*La liste sera complétée tout à l'heure, et on en attend encore une petite dizaine.....*
*Le 24, je doute fort que l'on puisse les sortir aux horaires standards, et je doute encore plus de la disponibilité des FA et des co-voitureurs, donc tablons plutôt sur vendredi. Ces premiers chats peuvent sortir dès jeudi, et doivent être également réservés ce jour-là, jour du passage du véto.*
Merci par avance à toutes les personnes qui pourront intervenir sur le sujet.
Je serai peu présente avant la fin de la journée, vous n'avez pas besoin de moi pour avancer.
Si des lecteurs passent par là, je vous remercie aussi d'intervenir s'il y a des questions, vous connaissez la plupart des réponses.
*Nous avons beaucoup de petits, une maman, un blessé, ils sont en urgence si on doit dire qui est plus urgent, et le FIV+ aussi.*

*
VOICI LA LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DECEMBRE:
**
1) mâle 6 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+*

*2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable*
*Sont ensemble

4) femelle 4 mois noire un peu craintive*

*5) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc timide
6) femelle 4 mois noire et blanche timide*
_Sont ensemble_
*
7) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable 
 8) mâle 5 mois brun tabby sociable
9) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable*
 ::  *Lésion oculaire irréversible à un oeil, à énucléer*  :: 
_7, 8 et 9 sont en fin de coryza_
_Sont ensemble_

*10) femelle 3 mois noire et blanche timide
11) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
 12) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide*
*13) femelle (maman) 1 ans noire et blanc* _(léger coryza)_ *sociable*
*Sont ensemble*

*
De 14 à 18 on attend la confirmation des âges et des sexes après passage véto:
*
*14) mâle 2 mois noir timide
15) mâle 2 mois noir timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*16) mâle 1 an noir un peu craintif
*
*17) mâle 1 an noir un peu craintif

18) femelle 1 an brun tabby timide*


***************************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), *PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*, *SANS FRAIS*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
- PAS DE PHOTOS DISPONIBLES* 

****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

:: *PROPOSITIONS FA TRANSIT*


 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA QUARANTAINE*


 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA LONGUE DURÉE**

- Alexiel-chan :  FA longue durée pour 1 chat adulte ou 2 chatons à partir du 26/12 (chat de ce SOS ou d'un précédent pour libérer une place ailleurs)
**- Taysa pour 2 et 3 hors quarantaine (chapeautée par Chaperlipopette)*

 :: *PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC
**- Handi cats (Calymone) pour 1 chat (a voir échange avec Alexiel- Chan)
- Chatperlipopette pour 2 et 3 (Taysa FALD hors quarantaine*)
 :: *  PAR PITIÉ**  !!!!  N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## SarahC

*Je reporte des dons de la semaine passée*(http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...742#post884742) *ici: 

RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

Report de:
*30  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif*
+ cette semaine: 
*50 (TROCA ) - reçu indispensable*
* 
TOTAL : 145 
**

***************

 :: *QUI SUIT ?* ::

----------


## babe78

j'avais également parlé de la piste alexielchan à sarahc suite à la réservation de gaea ce matin et j'attendais son accord pour t'en parler alexiel

j'ai une louloute sympa qui pourrait te rejoindre et libérer une place proche du véto du78 pour une urgence

----------


## chatperlipopette

Hors quarantaine si les 2 loulous viennent chez moi. S'ils vont chez taysa, elle continuera la quarantaine mais de toute façon il faut quelqu'un de la sortie de fourrière au 2/01 minimum ( le temps de trouver le co-voit et que Gaïdden rejoigne ses adoptants si toutefois ils craquent soit une dizaine de jours ).

----------


## SarahC

Je quitte le net en ajoutant que le petit qui est avec ses petits potes (famille, à vrai dire) ce serait super qu'on trouve pour la fratrie, afin de ne pas en laisser un car il a un gros souci, en laissant les autres dont on connait le risque. Je tente de me dire que je me laisse aller à l'optimisme, sait-on jamais! Au moins pr une quarantaine commune ce serait chouette.

Mais que ce soient les petits, et surtout le petit à l'oeil foutu (à faire revoir par un véto compétent tout de même pr valider ou invalider cet avis) je vous encourage à vous pencher soit sur des petits, soit sur la MAMAN et ses petits, car mourir en attendant que la roulette russe ne s'arrête soit sur elle, soit sur les petits, c'est trash, et sinon, le FIV+, à restester, car test rapide, et enfin, les grands, qui ont juste eu le malheur de grandir, un peu comme les chatons! 

Ah, et pour les cadeaux de Noël, vous m'oubliez tout de suite, j'ai eu plusieurs demandes. "Offrir" les frais pour Noël, à la limite, avec PRE-visite, et rencontre et pas juste un cadeau, soit, soit; mais le cadeau, c'est niet, dans tous les cas, et mes assocs de contacts vous dirons la même chose, ce ne sont ni des jouets, ni des peluches, et ils sortent d'un endroit proche de la prison, psychologiquement parlant, de l'enfermement, ils ne sont pas prévus pour amuser la galerie à côté du sapin.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à  jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous  nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_

*Ils ont une piste mais il faut UNE FA DE QUARANTAINE sinon on ne pourra pas les sortir de là!!!!*

*2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable*
*Sont ensemble

*
*LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DECEMBRE:
**
1) mâle 6 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+*
*
4) femelle 4 mois noire un peu craintive*

*5) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc timide
6) femelle 4 mois noire et blanche timide*
_Sont ensemble_
*
7) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable 
 8) mâle 5 mois brun tabby sociable
9) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable*
 ::  *Lésion oculaire irréversible à un oeil, à énucléer*  :: 
_7, 8 et 9 sont en fin de coryza_
_Sont ensemble_

*10) femelle 3 mois noire et blanche timide
11) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
 12) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide*
*13) femelle (maman) 1 ans noire et blanc* _(léger coryza)_ *sociable*
*Sont ensemble*

*
De 14 à 18 on attend la confirmation des âges et des sexes après passage véto:
*
*14) mâle 2 mois noir timide
15) mâle 2 mois noir timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*16) mâle 1 an noir un peu craintif
*
*17) mâle 1 an noir un peu craintif

18) femelle 1 an brun tabby timide*

*
La suite tombe ce jour, donc au vu du contexte festif (hum...) il faut se décider maintenant, et pass après, car une fois les cadeaux déballés, ils ne seront pour certains déjà plus parmi nous, et* *on ne pourra pas les sortir le 24 mais le 23, donc pour les décisions de la dernière heure du vendredi, on oublie tout de suite, on a deux petits jours, et on peut y arriver**, on l'a déjà fait! Gardons au moins le côté optimiste de cette période où l'on espère croire à la solidarité, l'entraide, l'amour et tout le toutim!*

----------


## Alexiel-chan

> j'avais également parlé de la piste alexielchan à sarahc suite à la réservation de gaea ce matin et j'attendais son accord pour t'en parler alexiel
> 
> j'ai une louloute sympa qui pourrait te rejoindre et libérer une place proche du véto du78 pour une urgence


Comme je connais déjà bien La Patte de l'espoir, je pense que je vais voir ça avec vous et en accord avec SarahC.
Peut-être une prochaine fois on collaborera ensemble Calymone

----------


## SarahC

Moi je ne suis que le "posteur" et le lien, vous faites comme vous pouvez, l'essentiel étant que l'on sauve des chats de la liste! 

Je quitte le net, je vous laisse faire et je reviens en fin de journée, genre 17h, encore que, tout dépend si on peut me prêter un ordi là où je vais car je dois passer surveiller un chat malade qq heures. A plus tard.

----------


## TROCA

DEUX JOURS SEULEMENT POUR LES RESERVER !

3 ont déjà des pistes à compléter mais il manque encore certains éléments pour aboutir . Alors aidez les associations et les fA qui se proposent pour ces chats là.
*

*POUR TOUS LES AUTRES DES SOCIABLES OU TIMIDOUS,DES A PEINE CRAINTIFS, DES BEBES, DES JEUNES  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
*
Noël  c'est seulement samedi. Alors avant de se consacrer à la fête, on se mobilise encore comme la semaine dernière pour les sortir tous*.* On y croit car nous le pouvons*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Ils ont une piste mais il faut UNE FA DE QUARANTAINE sinon on ne pourra pas les sortir de là!!!!

**2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable*
*Sont ensemble

Oui pour 10 jours mini maxi 15 jours HELPPPP*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Perso je fais souvent une fixette sur le bon gros matou fiv, du genre que personne ne regarde . Il y en a un dans cette liste très sociable. Alors si quelqu un peut le sauver ca m eviterait de penser tous les soirs a lui imaginant son stress et probablement sa fin dans son box de fourriere

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> Je laisse le champ vierge pour l'heure et invite tout intervenant à le compléter de façon utile.
> On scinde les co-voit, des FA et pistes assocs, pr éviter de saturer le sujet trop rapidement pour rien.





> Envoyé par *Rinou*                  Ce *vendredi* je ne travaillerai pas.Je saurai demain soir si je suis dispo pour du covoiturage (en  attente d'une consultation d'un véto ophtalmo pour un de mes papy chats  --> possible luxation du cristallin avec opération à la clé ?). Donc si tout va bien je pourrai aller chercher des minous à la fourrière  (j'ai 3 boîtes dont une grande pouvant contenir 2 chats adultes et un  grand coffre) et faire du covoiturage plutôt dans le 77, 93 et 94.
> Je confirme demain (mercredi).



*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*:


*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*:

- *MERCREDI 21/12:* possibilité de faire une sortie (sur une fourrière bien précise, pour 1 ou 2 chats) en fin de matinée par* Lexiekiwi*
- *JEUDI 22/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi*
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci Lexie

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à  jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous  nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_

*Ils ont une piste mais il faut UNE FA DE QUARANTAINE sinon on ne pourra pas les sortir de là!!!!*

*2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable*
*Sont ensemble

*
*LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DECEMBRE:
**
1) mâle 6 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+*
*
4) femelle 4 mois noire un peu craintive*

*5) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc timide
6) femelle 4 mois noire et blanche timide*
_Sont ensemble_
*
7) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable 
 8) mâle 5 mois brun tabby sociable
9) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable*
 ::  *Lésion oculaire irréversible à un oeil, à énucléer*  :: 
_7, 8 et 9 sont en fin de coryza_
_Sont ensemble_

*10) femelle 3 mois noire et blanche timide
11) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
 12) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide*
*13) femelle (maman) 1 ans noire et blanc* _(léger coryza)_ *sociable*
*Sont ensemble*

*
De 14 à 18 on attend la confirmation des âges et des sexes après passage véto:
*
*14) mâle 2 mois noir timide
15) mâle 2 mois noir timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*16) mâle 1 an noir un peu craintif
*
*17) mâle 1 an noir un peu craintif

18) femelle 1 an brun tabby timide*

*
La suite tombe ce jour, donc au vu du contexte festif (hum...) il faut se décider maintenant, et pass après, car une fois les cadeaux déballés, ils ne seront pour certains déjà plus parmi nous, et* *on ne pourra pas les sortir le 24 mais le 23, donc pour les décisions de la dernière heure du vendredi, on oublie tout de suite, on a deux petits jours, et on peut y arriver**, on l'a déjà fait! Gardons au moins le côté optimiste de cette période où l'on espère croire à la solidarité, l'entraide, l'amour et tout le toutim!*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*:


*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*:

- *MERCREDI 21/12:* possibilité de faire une sortie (sur une fourrière bien précise, pour 1 ou 2 chats) en fin de matinée par* Lexiekiwi*
- *JEUDI 22/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi*
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi
*- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture (essentiellemnent 93 ET 94) par* Rinou EN ATTENTE DE CONFIRMATION
:*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

:: *PROPOSITIONS FA TRANSIT*


 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA QUARANTAINE*


 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA LONGUE DURÉE**

- Alexiel-chan :  FA longue durée pour 1 chat adulte ou 2 chatons à partir du 26/12 (chat de ce SOS ou d'un précédent pour libérer une place ailleurs) à voir avec Babe ou Calymone
**- Taysa pour 2 et 3 hors quarantaine (chapeautée par Chaperlipopette)*

 :: *PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC
**- Handi cats (Calymone) pour 1 chat (à voir échange avec Alexiel- Chan)
- Chatperlipopette pour 2 et 3 (Taysa FALD hors quarantaine*)
*- Babe78 pour un chat (à voir échange avec Alexiel-Chan)*
 :: *  PAR PITIÉ**  !!!!  N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*

RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

Report de la semaine passée:
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif*
+ cette semaine: 
*50 (TROCA ) - reçu indispensable*
* 
TOTAL : 145 
*
 :: *QUI SUIT ?* ::

----------


## Coxigrue

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*:


*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*:

- *MERCREDI 21/12:* possibilité de faire une sortie (sur une fourrière bien précise, pour 1 ou 2 chats) en fin de matinée par* Lexiekiwi*
- *JEUDI 22/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi*
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi
*- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture (essentiellemnent 93 ET 94) par* Rinou EN ATTENTE DE CONFIRMATION
*- *MERCREDI 21/12,* *JEUDI 22/12 et* *VENDREDI 23/12 :* RP (91,94,77) en voiture par *Coxigrue*

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à  jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous  nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_

*Ils ont une piste mais il faut UNE* *FA DE QUARANTAINE** sinon* *on ne pourra pas** les sortir de là!!!!*

*2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable*
*Sont ensemble

*
*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE:
**
1) mâle 6 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+*
*
4) femelle 4 mois noire un peu craintive*

*5) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc timide
6) femelle 4 mois noire et blanche timide*
_Sont ensemble_
*
7) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable 
 8) mâle 5 mois brun tabby sociable
9) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable*
 ::  *Lésion oculaire irréversible à un il, à énucléer*  :: 
_7, 8 et 9 sont en fin de coryza_
_Sont ensemble_

*10) femelle 3 mois noire et blanche timide
11) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
 12) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide*
*13) femelle (maman) 1 ans noire et blanc* _(léger coryza)_ *sociable*
_Sont ensemble_
*14) mâle 2 mois noir timide
15) mâle 2 mois noir timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*16) mâle 1 an noir un peu craintif
*
*17) mâle 1 an noir un peu craintif

18) femelle 1 an brun tabby timide*


*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE, AU PIRE A LA* *PREMIÈRE HEURE** LE* *23** DÉCEMBRE:
*
*19) Mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*

*20) Mâle, 2 mois, noir et blanc, sociable*
 :: * il blanchi, coryza*  :: 

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable*

*22) Femelle, 2 ans, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement*
*
23) Femelle, 2 ans, rousse tabby à poils mi-longs, sociable
**Coryza*

*24) Femelle, noire et blanche, un peu craintive
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
âges à venir
24 & 25 viennent du même endroit

26) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, un peu craintive
Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement

27) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
Coryza

28) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
Coryza

29) Lapin femelle, fauve, sociable
Bon état sanitaire*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Je demande la diff de masse de suite car c'est ds 2 jours et il n'y aura pas grand monde cette semaine.


Je redemande la diff en masse demandée à 14h maintenant qu'ils approchent la trentaine, comme prévu.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*:
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* Paris Est - Troyes à 15h12 (en train) par *Alexiel-chan*

*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*:

- *MERCREDI 21/12:* possibilité de faire une sortie (sur une fourrière bien précise, pour 1 ou 2 chats) en fin de matinée par* Lexiekiwi*
- *JEUDI 22/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi*
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi
*- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture (essentiellemnent 93 ET 94) par* Rinou EN ATTENTE DE CONFIRMATION
*- *MERCREDI 21/12,* *JEUDI 22/12 et* *VENDREDI 23/12 :* RP (91,94,77) en voiture par *Coxigrue*

----------


## chatperlipopette

La liste est longuuuuuuuue......

Je peux aussi sortir la lapine si j'ai une FA jusqu'au mois de juin.

----------


## Sév51

la bannière de la semaine... 





```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/38371-SOS!-1-maman-BB-13-petits-dt-2-blessés-11-chats-dt-1-FIV-1-lapin-AVT-JEU-22!-RP?p=885004&viewfull=1#post885004"][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/737472banfrp20111222v03animee.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


ils sont encore une trentaine, c'est affolant et près de la moitié sont des chatons  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Sèv une tite bannière pour la diffusion please?  ::

----------


## Verlaine

> Sèv une tite bannière pour la diffusion please?


OK je n'ai rien dit, t'es trop rapide!!!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*NE LAISSEZ PAS CES 28 CHATS ET CE LAPIN PARTIR DANS LES SACS POUBELLES DE LA FOURRIÈRE
FAITES QUE CETTE LISTE NE SOIT PAS CELLE DES SACRIFIES DE NOEL*
*FA (de transit, de quarantaine, longue durée), ASSO, DONATEURS, ET COVOITUREURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS DES MAINTENANT 
ILS N ONT PLUS LE TEMPS D'ATTENDRE*

----------


## Sév51

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

Report de la semaine passée:
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif*

+ ceux de cette semaine: 
*50 (TROCA ) - reçu indispensable*
* 20 ( Sév51) -* *reçu si possible**

TOTAL : 165 
*
 :: *QUI SUIT ?* :: 

**************************************************  ************ Les dons servent à beaucoup de choses, ce sont des    "coups de pouce" aux rares assocs ou refuges qui aident, pour  diverses   choses, notamment un rappel de vaccins, une stérilisation,  une   castration, des soins divers type coryza, une opération, une  consult   véto en urgence car en ce moment quelques chats de la liste  ont un   coryza, etc. On peut pointer sa préférence, mais aussi ajouter  "ou pour tout chat de la liste sinon".

Certaines assocs peuvent délivrer des reçus, certaines pas encore. Cela    n'a rien à voir avec la qualité de l'association ou son travail sur le    terrain, c'est parfois une question de statuts, mais aussi  d'ancienneté   dans le milieu de la protection.

Merci, par conséquent de préciser AVEC RECU ou AVEC OU SANS RECU, pour que je sache à la fin comment répartir la chose.

Sachant que bien évidemment, ce sont des PROMESSES    et que tant que les chats ne sont pas sortis, personne n'envoie rien,    cela va de soi.

Je mets (ou les assocs elles-mêmes, ça me fait gagner du temps) les factures en ligne qd contexte véto. 

Que dire de plus? Parlez en à vos collègues,    parents, amis, même 5  + 5 , etc... sont une forme d'aide, et nous    sommes tous acteurs de ces SOS là si nous le voulons bien, par    diffusions, dons, en devenant FA temporaire, en passant un sac Ikea, en    donnant un coup de main pour un trajet en train, ou en voiture, etc,    etc...

***************************************************  *****************

----------


## Verlaine

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à  jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous  nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_

*Ils ont une piste mais il faut UNE* *FA DE QUARANTAINE** sinon* *on ne pourra pas** les sortir de là!!!!*

*2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable*
*Sont ensemble

*
*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE:
**
1) mâle 6 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+*
*
4) femelle 4 mois noire un peu craintive*

*5) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc timide
6) femelle 4 mois noire et blanche timide*
_Sont ensemble_
*
7) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable 
 8) mâle 5 mois brun tabby sociable
9) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable*
 ::  *Lésion oculaire irréversible à un il, à énucléer*  :: 
_7, 8 et 9 sont en fin de coryza_
_Sont ensemble_

*10) femelle 3 mois noire et blanche timide
11) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
 12) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide*
*13) femelle (maman) 1 ans noire et blanc* _(léger coryza)_ *sociable*
_Sont ensemble_
*14) mâle 2 mois noir timide
15) mâle 2 mois noir timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*16) mâle 1 an noir un peu craintif
*
*17) mâle 1 an noir un peu craintif

18) femelle 1 an brun tabby timide*


*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE, AU PIRE A LA* *PREMIÈRE HEURE** LE* *23** DÉCEMBRE:
*
*19) Mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*

*20) Mâle, 2 mois, noir et blanc, sociable*
 :: * il blanchi, coryza*  :: 

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable*

*22) Femelle, 2 ans, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement*
*
23) Femelle, 2 ans, rousse tabby à poils mi-longs, sociable
**Coryza*

*24) Femelle, noire et blanche, un peu craintive
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
âges à venir
24 & 25 viennent du même endroit

26) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, un peu craintive
Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement

27) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
Coryza

28) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
Coryza

29) Lapin femelle, fauve, sociable
Bon état sanitaire*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*QUE CETTE LISTE NE SOIT PAS CELLE DES SACRIFIES DE NOEL*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*FA (de transit, de quarantaine, et longue durée), ASSO, COVOITUREURS ET DONATEURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS*

----------


## zark

Si ça peut aider une asso.,je donne 20 euros pour la lapine. Reçu fiscal si possible.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

Report de la semaine passée:
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif*

+ ceux de cette semaine: 
*50 (TROCA ) - reçu indispensable*
* 20 ( Sév51) -* *reçu si possible
**20E (Zark) pour la lapine -* *reçu fiscal si possible* :: 
*
TOTAL : 185 
*
 :: *QUI SUIT ?* ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*:
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* Paris Est - Troyes à 15h12 (en train) par *Alexiel-chan
*Covoit possible  (voiture) dans les* Bouches du Rhone* autour de Marseille par *Dominobis (4 caisses)*

*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*:

- *MERCREDI 21/12:* possibilité de faire une sortie pour les chats de 1  à 18  en fin de matinée par* Lexiekiwi (2 caisses)*
- *JEUDI 22/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi*
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi
*- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture (essentiellemnent 93 ET 94) par* Rinou EN ATTENTE DE CONFIRMATION
*- *MERCREDI 21/12,* *JEUDI 22/12 et* *VENDREDI 23/12 :* RP (91,94,77) en voiture par *Coxigrue* 
Pouvez vous préciser le nombre de caisses max en votre possession pour les sorties

----------


## dominobis

Je n'habite plus en Ile de France, aussi, ne sachant si je peux être utile, je vous propose mon aide dans les Bouches du Rhône où je viens d'emménager. Je peux par exemple faire un accompagnement de chat(s) à Marseille, pour le cas où vous auriez une solution dans la région. ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

I N F O !!!!!

Demain fin de matinée je suis dans le coin des CHATS 1 à 18 !!!!!  

C'est l'occasion, je pourrais en sortir un ou deux de cet ENFER dès demain midi!!! 

Il ne reste qu'à vous décider, ASSOS + FA, ensuite hop réservés de sorte qu'ils les préparent ET ON QUITTE L'ENFER!!!!! Imaginez la joie pour ces pauvres chats et chatons, ce serait si merveilleux...

J'ai deux caisses, mais plusieurs d'entre eux sont ENSEMBLE!!! je pourrais en sortir entre 2 et 6 ou 7 petits rien que DEMAIN!!!!! Dont peut-être le petit qui doit voir un véto pour son OEIL!!!

----------


## dominobis

Je précise que j'ai 4 cages de transport . Je peux même les prêter ...

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*IL NOUS MANQUE DEJA UNE FA EN DE 10 A 15 JOURS MAX POUR SAUVER LES 2 PETITS N° 2 et 3 (FALD: Taysa, chapeautée par Chatperlipopette) ET UNE FA LONGUE DURÉE POUR EN SAUVER 2 DE PLUS (Chapeautage par Handi'cats ou Babe78)*

----------


## SarahC

> la bannière de la semaine... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/38371-SOS!-1-maman-BB-13-petits-dt-2-blessés-11-chats-dt-1-FIV-1-lapin-AVT-JEU-22!-RP?p=885004&viewfull=1#post885004"][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/737472banfrp20111222v03animee.gif[/IMG][/URL]
> ```
> ...


Pourrais tu dire une trentaine et ajouter le lapin??? Merci!  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Personne pour le fiv, les blesses,  la maman et les bébés, les petits seuls?

----------


## SarahC

> Demain fin de matinée je suis dans le coin des CHATS 1 à 18 !!!!!


Je rappelle cette info!!!

----------


## SarahC

Comme il y a un décalage dans les messages qui arrivent dans nos boites mails par rapport au forum, qqn peut me dire s'il a déjà eu la diffusion en masse? M'inquiète un peu....

----------


## bzp

*Mp de masse fait*

----------


## Alexiel-chan

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*:
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* Paris Est - Troyes à 15h12 (en train) par *Alexiel-chan (2 caisses)
*Covoit possible  (voiture) dans les* Bouches du Rhone* autour de Marseille par *Dominobis (4 caisses)*

*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*:

- *MERCREDI 21/12:* possibilité de faire une sortie pour les chats de 1  à 18  en fin de matinée par* Lexiekiwi (2 caisses)*
- *JEUDI 22/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi*
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi
*- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture (essentiellemnent 93 ET 94) par* Rinou EN ATTENTE DE CONFIRMATION
*- *MERCREDI 21/12,* *JEUDI 22/12 et* *VENDREDI 23/12 :* RP (91,94,77) en voiture par *Coxigrue* 
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi*
Pouvez vous préciser le nombre de caisses max en votre possession pour les sorties

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à  jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous  nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_

*Ils ont une piste mais il faut UNE* *FA DE QUARANTAINE** sinon* *on ne pourra pas** les sortir de là!!!!*

*2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable*
*Sont ensemble

*
*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE:
**
1) mâle 6 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+*
*
4) femelle 4 mois noire un peu craintive*

*5) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc timide
6) femelle 4 mois noire et blanche timide*
_Sont ensemble_
*
7) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable 
 8) mâle 5 mois brun tabby sociable
9) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable*
 ::  *Lésion oculaire irréversible à un il, à énucléer*  :: 
_7, 8 et 9 sont en fin de coryza_
_Sont ensemble_

*10) femelle 3 mois noire et blanche timide
11) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
 12) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide*
*13) femelle (maman) 1 ans noire et blanc* _(léger coryza)_ *sociable*
_Sont ensemble_
*14) mâle 2 mois noir timide
15) mâle 2 mois noir timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*16) mâle 1 an noir un peu craintif
*
*17) mâle 1 an noir un peu craintif

18) femelle 1 an brun tabby timide*


*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE, AU PIRE A LA* *PREMIÈRE HEURE** LE* *23** DÉCEMBRE:
*
*19) Mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*

*20) Mâle, 2 mois, noir et blanc, sociable*
 :: * il blanchi, coryza*  :: 

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable*

*22) Femelle, 2 ans, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement*
*
23) Femelle, 2 ans, rousse tabby à poils mi-longs, sociable
**Coryza*

*24) Femelle, noire et blanche, un peu craintive
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
âges à venir
24 & 25 viennent du même endroit

26) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, un peu craintive
Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement

27) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
Coryza

28) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
Coryza

29) Lapin femelle, fauve, sociable
Bon état sanitaire*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

Report de la semaine passée:
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif*

+ ceux de cette semaine: 
*50 (TROCA ) - reçu indispensable*
* 20 ( Sév51) -* *reçu si possible
**20E (Zark) pour la lapine -* *reçu fiscal si possible* :: 
*
TOTAL : 185 
*
 :: *QUI SUIT ?* ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*IL NOUS MANQUE DEJA UNE FA EN DE 10 A 15 JOURS MAX POUR SAUVER LES 2 PETITS N° 2 et 3 (FALD: Taysa, chapeautée par Chatperlipopette) ET UNE FA LONGUE DURÉE POUR EN SAUVER 2 DE PLUS (Chapeautage par Handi'cats ou Babe78

*

----------


## Sév51

Bannière modifiée...





```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/38371-SOS!-1-maman-BB-13-petits-dt-2-blessés-11-chats-dt-1-FIV-1-lapin-AVT-JEU-22!-RP?p=885173&viewfull=1#post885173"][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/966436banfrp20111222v04animee.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## partenaire77

j'ai reçu mes premiers bons; reste 7 stérilisations et 8 castrations disponibles.
Ces bons ne couvrent qu'une partie du prix; pour les 3 premières stérilisations et 2 castrations, je ferai un don pour compléter.
FA de transit, éventuellement plus si le chat supporte les chiens.
Détails en MP.

----------


## Lady92

Vite des FA pour ces loulous qui DOIVENT tous vivre

----------


## elodie2912

Je peux en accueillir jusqu'à adoption, suis sur Boulogne Billancourt et suis couverte par asso 
Ou dois je envoyer les statuts et mes coordonnés?

Dispo ce jeudi pour les accueillir je ne bosse pas ::

----------


## elodie2912

Je me propose pour ;
5 et 6
Ou
14 et 15
20 ou 28
a vous de me dire lesquels sortent en priorité  :Smile:

----------


## La Rainette

> Je peux en accueillir jusqu'à adoption, suis sur Boulogne Billancourt et suis couverte par asso 
> Ou dois je envoyer les statuts et mes coordonnés?
> 
> Dispo ce jeudi pour les accueillir je ne bosse pas


Avons-nous déjà votre formulaire d'accueil ?
Vous pouvez nous envoyer un mail à soschatsnac@gmail.com nous vous renverrons le formulaire de FA à compléter.

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## TROCA

> j'ai reçu mes premiers bons; reste 7 stérilisations et 8 castrations disponibles.
> Ces bons ne couvrent qu'une partie du prix; pour les 3 premières stérilisations et 2 castrations, je ferai un don pour compléter.
> FA de transit, éventuellement plus si le chat supporte les chiens.
> Détails en MP.


La proposition de Partenaire 77 a-t-elle été intégrée dans les récapitulatifs ?

----------


## TROCA

*28 CHATS + UNE LAPINE A SAUVER AVANT LE JEUDI POUR LES 18 PREMIERS ET VENDREDI AU PLUS TARD POUR LES AUTRES.

Pas une minute à perdre ! DES PROPOSITIONS DE DONS (il y a des malades), DES FA, DES CO-VOITURAGES.

REFORMONS ENCORE UNE FOIS LA BELLE CHAINE DE SOLIDARITE QUI NOUS A PERMIS D EN SORTIR BEAUCOUP LA SEMAINE DERNIERE.

NOEL EST SEULEMENT DIMANCHE. ALORS AVANT SAMEDI SOIR PAS DE PAUSE. ON EN PARLE AUTOUR DE SOI ON SE MOBILISE*

----------


## elodie2912

Oui la rainette, je viens d'envoyer un mail avec statuts et mes coordonnées à soschatsnac@gmail.com

J'ai bien précisé que je n'aurai pas accès à un ordi de la journée mais à mon iphone, donc je sais pas si j'arriverai à envoyer le formulaire de FA dans la journée  :: 

en revanche, je suis joignable ! et je vais surveiller le post  ::

----------


## banzai

[QUOTE=chatperlipopette;885038]La liste est longuuuuuuuue......

Je peux aussi sortir la lapine si j'ai une FA jusqu'au mois de juin.[/QUOTE
FALD jusqu'à juin et le lapin a une place

----------


## banzai

[QUOTE=elodie2912;885743]Je peux en accueillir jusqu'à adoption, suis sur Boulogne Billancourt et suis couverte par asso 
Ou dois je envoyer les statuts et mes coordonnés?

Dispo ce jeudi pour les accueillir je ne bosse pas :: [/QUOTE
pour 5 et 6 ou 14 et 15 ou 20 et 28 élodie dispo jeudi pour eux

----------


## Alexiel-chan

:: *PROPOSITIONS FA TRANSIT*
*- Partenaire77 : pour 1 chat (si sociable chien)*

 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA QUARANTAINE*


 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA LONGUE DURÉE**

- Alexiel-chan :  FA longue durée pour 1 chat adulte ou 2 chatons à  partir du 26/12 (chat de ce SOS ou d'un précédent pour libérer une place  ailleurs) à voir avec Babe ou Calymone
**- Taysa pour 2 et 3 hors quarantaine (chapeautée par Chaperlipopette)*
*- Elodie2912 : FA longue durée dès le jeudi 22/12 pour 5 et 6 OU 14 et 15 OU 20 OU 28*

 :: *PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC
**- Handi cats (Calymone) pour 1 chat (à voir échange avec Alexiel- Chan)
- Chatperlipopette pour 2 et 3 (Taysa FALD hors quarantaine**) et pour la lapine 29 (si FALD jusqu'à juin*)
*- Babe78 pour un chat (à voir échange avec Alexiel-Chan)*
 :: *  PAR PITIÉ**  !!!!  N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Exact banzai. merci de le rapeller.

----------


## banzai

FAUT F.A de quarantaine pour chaperlipopette pour sauvé deux petit qui iront chez tayza
récap 4 petits pourraient sortir et la lapine

----------


## SarahC

> j'ai reçu mes premiers bons; reste 7 stérilisations et 8 castrations disponibles.
> Ces bons ne couvrent qu'une partie du prix; pour les 3 premières stérilisations et 2 castrations, je ferai un don pour compléter.
> FA de transit, éventuellement plus si le chat supporte les chiens.
> Détails en MP.


Les bons, je pensais qu'ils couvraient tout, et vous faites déjà assez pour eux, je n'ai pas envie que vous complétiez, nous allons voir comment compléter par nos dons, dites moi par MP combien vous devez compléter, vous proposez déjà les bons, vous n'allez pas en plus être obligé de mettre le complément, j'insiste, vous aidez déjà assez.  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

Report de la semaine passée:
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif*

+ ceux de cette semaine: 
*50 (TROCA ) - reçu indispensable*
* 20 ( Sév51) -* *reçu si possible
**20E (Zark) pour la lapine -* *reçu fiscal si possible* :: 
*
TOTAL : 185 

+ Bons pour : 7 stérilisations et 8 castrations par Partenaire77 
*
 :: *QUI SUIT ?* ::

----------


## mirabelle94

les bons couvrent la stérilisation + identification à condition que le véto se conforme au tarif réduit versé en contrepartie du bon.  ( il me semble que c'est 70  pour le tout que touche le véto après renvoi du bon, et en plus le délai  d'encaissement est plus long que pour un client normal)

Si le véto est gourmand et veut un tarif plus élevé, évidemment, cela oblige à payer un complément mais d'habitude les vétos qui acceptent les bons ne demandent pas un règlement en plus ( tout au moins ceux que je connais). à moins qu'il s'agisse de frais de pension pour hospitalisation pendant les qlq jours de convalescence après stérilisation .
par expl lorsqu'il s'agit de chattes très sauvages qu'il faut relâcher en extérieur je paye les 7 jours de garde en clinique mais le bon couvre le reste (la pension c'est 5 / jour chez mon véto) et souvent je paye en plus une pipette de déparasitage pour que le minou ou la minette soit relâché en meilleure forme.

Pour ne pas avoir de frais en sus il faudrait peut-être s'adresser à un autre véto plus impliqué dans la protection animale , s'il y en a un à proximité. 

Pour info j'ai remarqué que les tarifs sont très variables d'un véto à l'autre même dans une zone géographique limitée. par expl pour une puce électronique cela va de 38  à 70  !!! hallucinant non ?  Mettre une puce prend 5 mn et le coût de la puce ne doit pas représenter plus d'1/4 du prix de l'acte. 

et si on convertit en francs d'avant l'euro cela donne le vertige (250 F à 450 F) . jamais nous n'aurions payé ce prix là !

----------


## mirabelle94

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

Report de la semaine passée:
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif*

+ ceux de cette semaine: 
*50 (TROCA ) - reçu indispensable*
* 20 ( Sév51) -* *reçu si possible
**20E (Zark) pour la lapine -* *reçu fiscal si possible* :: 
*30  (Mirabelle)* *pas besoin de* *reçu 
**
TOTAL : 215 

**+ Bons pour : 7 stérilisations et 8 castrations par Partenaire77 
*

----------


## zessouille

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

Report de la semaine passée:
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif*

+ ceux de cette semaine: 
*50 (TROCA ) - reçu indispensable*
* 20 ( Sév51) -* *reçu si possible
**20E (Zark) pour la lapine -* *reçu fiscal si possible* :: 
*30  (Mirabelle)* *pas besoin de* *reçu 
**10 ( Zessouille) -* *reçu si possible
**
**
TOTAL : 225 

**+ Bons pour : 7 stérilisations et 8 castrations par Partenaire77*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je peux sortir dautres minous si une FA dans la region rhone alpes se propose.

----------


## SarahC

> les bons couvrent la stérilisation + identification à condition que le véto se conforme au tarif réduit versé en contrepartie du bon.  ( il me semble que c'est 70 € pour le tout que touche le véto après renvoi du bon, et en plus le délai  d'encaissement est plus long que pour un client normal)
> 
> Si le véto est gourmand et veut un tarif plus élevé, évidemment, cela oblige à payer un complément mais d'habitude les vétos qui acceptent les bons ne demandent pas un règlement en plus ( tout au moins ceux que je connais). à moins qu'il s'agisse de frais de pension pour hospitalisation pendant les qlq jours de convalescence après stérilisation .
> par expl lorsqu'il s'agit de chattes très sauvages qu'il faut relâcher en extérieur je paye les 7 jours de garde en clinique mais le bon couvre le reste (la pension c'est 5 €/ jour chez mon véto) et souvent je paye en plus une pipette de déparasitage pour que le minou ou la minette soit relâché en meilleure forme.
> 
> Pour ne pas avoir de frais en sus il faudrait peut-être s'adresser à un autre véto plus impliqué dans la protection animale , s'il y en a un à proximité. 
> 
> Pour info j'ai remarqué que les tarifs sont très variables d'un véto à l'autre même dans une zone géographique limitée. par expl pour une puce électronique cela va de 38 € à 70 € !!! hallucinant non ?  Mettre une puce prend 5 mn et le coût de la puce ne doit pas représenter plus d'1/4 du prix de l'acte. 
> 
> et si on convertit en francs d'avant l'euro cela donne le vertige (250 F à 450 F) . jamais nous n'aurions payé ce prix là !


Le véto n'est pas gourmand justement. C'est pour cela que j'aimerais que Partenaire puisse aider sans être "pénalisé" façon de parler car il a tout de même proposé plus de 8 stéril.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à   jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_

*Ils ont une piste mais il faut UNE* *FA DE QUARANTAINE**sinon* *on ne pourra pas**les sortir de là!!!!*

*2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable*
*Sont ensemble

*
*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE:
**
1) mâle 6 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+*
*
4) femelle 4 mois noire un peu craintive*

*5) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc timide
6) femelle 4 mois noire et blanche timide*
_Sont ensemble_
*
7) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable 
 8) mâle 5 mois brun tabby sociable
9) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable*
 ::  *Lésion oculaire irréversible à un il, à énucléer*  :: 
_7, 8 et 9 sont en fin de coryza_
_Sont ensemble_

*10) femelle 3 mois noire et blanche timide
11) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
 12) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide*
*13) femelle (maman) 1 ans noire et blanc* _(léger coryza)_ *sociable*
_Sont ensemble_

*Nouvelles précisions sur les âges et les sexes, et aussi les caractères, après visite véto, comme indiqué en début de topic:*

*14) mâle 3 mois noir timide
15) mâle 3 mois noir timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*16) Mâle 10 mois noir timide 
*
*17) Femelle, 10 mois noire réservée, mais sociable**

18) femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable*


*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE, AU PIRE A LA* *PREMIÈRE HEURE** LE* *23** DÉCEMBRE:
*
*19) Mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*

*20) Mâle, 2 mois, noir et blanc, sociable*
 :: * il blanchi, coryza*  :: 

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable*

*22) Femelle, 2 ans, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement*
*
23) Femelle, 2 ans, rousse tabby à poils mi-longs, sociable
**Coryza*

*24) Femelle, noire et blanche, un peu craintive
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
âges à venir
24 & 25 viennent du même endroit

26) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, un peu craintive
Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement

27) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
Coryza

28) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
Coryza

29) Lapin femelle, fauve, sociable
Bon état sanitaire*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Je peux sortir dautres minous si une FA dans la region rhone alpes se propose.


Merci!
Tu veux lancer un topic de recherche de FA? D'ailleurs pr une FA de quarantaine aussi?

----------


## banzai

manque juste quarantaine 
 auraient pus sortir aujourd'hui de cet enfer 
quel gachis
*Ils ont une piste mais il faut UNE* *FA DE QUARANTAINE**sinon* *on ne pourra pas**les sortir de là!!!!*

*2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable
Sont ensemble
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je suis avec mon tel et pas chez moi. si qqun veut le faire ou alors je le fais en rentrant.

----------


## SarahC

*INFO DU JOUR:*

*Apparemment, ils ne sont pas loin d'être dans le même état les 2 autres, donc urgence!!!!
*
*7) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable 
 8) mâle 5 mois brun tabby sociable
9) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable*
 ::  *Lésion oculaire irréversible à un œil, à énucléer*  :: 
_7, 8 et 9 sont en fin de coryza_
_Sont ensemble_

----------


## Verlaine

Dois-je éventuellement prévenir mon ami LB pour auscultation des yeux des bébés?

----------


## SarahC

Ben on n'a pas d'assoc et pas de place.... Dc pr le moment....

----------


## Verlaine

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à   jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_

*Ils ont une piste mais il faut UNE* *FA DE QUARANTAINE**sinon* *on ne pourra pas* *les sortir de là!!!!*

*2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable*
*Sont ensemble

*
*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE:
**
1) mâle 6 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+*
*
4) femelle 4 mois noire un peu craintive*

*5) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc timide
6) femelle 4 mois noire et blanche timide*
_Sont ensemble_
*
7) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable 
 8) mâle 5 mois brun tabby sociable
9) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable*
 ::  *Lésion oculaire irréversible à un il, à énucléer*  :: 
_7, 8 et 9 sont en fin de coryza_
_Sont ensemble
GROSSE URGENCE POUR EUX : 7 & 8 SONT PRESQU'AUSSI ATTEINTS QUE LE 9 MAINTENANT!!!_

*10) femelle 3 mois noire et blanche timide
11) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
 12) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide*
*13) femelle (maman) 1 ans noire et blanc* _(léger coryza)_ *sociable*
_Sont ensemble_

*Nouvelles précisions sur les âges et les sexes, et aussi les caractères, après visite véto, comme indiqué en début de topic:*

*14) mâle 3 mois noir timide
15) mâle 3 mois noir timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*16) Mâle 10 mois noir timide 
*
*17) Femelle, 10 mois noire réservée, mais sociable**

18) femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable*


*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE, AU PIRE A LA* *PREMIÈRE HEURE** LE* *23** DÉCEMBRE:
*
*19) Mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*

*20) Mâle, 2 mois, noir et blanc, sociable*
 :: * il blanchi, coryza*  :: 

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable*

*22) Femelle, 2 ans, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement*
*
23) Femelle, 2 ans, rousse tabby à poils mi-longs, sociable
**Coryza*

*24) Femelle, noire et blanche, un peu craintive
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
âges à venir
24 & 25 viennent du même endroit

26) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, un peu craintive
Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement

27) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
Coryza

28) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
Coryza

29) Lapin femelle, fauve, sociable
Bon état sanitaire
A trouvé une solution + FALD!!!*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## fufu36

Si besoin pour le pinpin je peux être FA par contre je n'ai de la place que dans mes clapiers extérieurs ..

----------


## fufu36

Ou alors vu que c'est une femelle je peux assayer de l'introduire avec ma lapine mais il y a de forte chance pour que ça échou, ma lapine est une terreur ..

----------


## chatperlipopette

Dans ce cas avec incertitude il ne vaut mieux pas tenter. merci fufu36

----------


## fufu36

Et sinon j'ai deux places en extérieur mais si en ce moment elle est à l'intérieur vaut mieux la mettre dehors. A vous de me dire!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

On serait au printemps je dis pas mais la avec le froid pas top.

----------


## fufu36

J'espère qu'elle sera sauvé ainsi que les autres ..

----------


## Verlaine

La lapine a trouvé une solution, merci.

----------


## Verlaine

*7) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable 
 8) mâle 5 mois brun tabby sociable
9) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable*
 ::  *Lésion oculaire irréversible à un œil, à énucléer*  :: 
_7, 8 et 9 sont en fin de coryza_
_Sont ensemble
GROSSE URGENCE POUR EUX : 7 & 8 SONT PRESQU'AUSSI ATTEINTS QUE LE 9 MAINTENANT!!!_

----------


## Alexiel-chan

En espérant avoir bientôt un paiement pour un boulot que j'ai fait, pour le moment je ne peux mettre que 10. Je rajouterai plus tard si je me sors de mon gouffre financier ^^'' (c'est ça d'avoir voulu gâter mon neveu qui a 2 semaines pour Noël /o/)

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

Report de la semaine passée:
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif*

+ ceux de cette semaine: 
*50 (TROCA ) - reçu indispensable*
* 20 ( Sév51) -* *reçu si possible
**20E (Zark) pour la lapine -* *reçu fiscal si possible* :: 
*30  (Mirabelle)* *pas besoin de* *reçu 
**10 ( Zessouille) -* *reçu si possible
**10 ( Alexiel-chan) -* *reçu si possible**
TOTAL : 235 

**+ Bons pour : 7 stérilisations et 8 castrations par Partenaire77*  

 :: *QUI SUIT ?* ::

----------


## Verlaine

Je rappelle que la date limite de réservation est *DEMAIN*! Et là, concrètement, on n'a rien, et eux surtout commencent à sentir le sac poubelle.
Pensez à eux, aux malades dont l'état se dégrade très sérieusement.
La magie de Noël doit aussi opérer pour eux.

----------


## Lady92

Vite, ils sont nombreux et aucun n a de proposition complete pour pouvoir sortir...et... pendant ce temps l heure tourne et l etau se resserre :-(
SVP, ne les laissez pas mourir...

----------


## anne moisson

Allez , il faut faire vite , ils sont nombreux , être FA est formidable , ce n' est pas difficile et cela apporte énormément de bonheur , le temps presse  ::  ::

----------


## CathyMini

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

Report de la semaine passée:
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif*

+ ceux de cette semaine: 
*50 (TROCA ) - reçu indispensable*
*20 ( Sév51) -* *reçu si possible
**20E (Zark) pour la lapine -* *reçu fiscal si possible* :: 
*30  (Mirabelle)* *pas besoin de* *reçu 
**10 ( Zessouille) -* *reçu si possible
**10 ( Alexiel-chan) -* *reçu si possible
**20 (CathyMini)** - reçu si possible
**
TOTAL : 255 

**+ Bons pour : 7 stérilisations et 8 castrations par Partenaire77* 

 :: *QUI SUIT ?* ::

----------


## CathyMini

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_

*Ils ont une piste mais il faut UNE* *FA DE QUARANTAINE**sinon* *on ne pourra pas* *les sortir de là!!!!*

*2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable*
*Sont ensemble

*
*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE:
**
1) mâle 6 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+*
*
4) femelle 4 mois noire un peu craintive*

*5) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc timide
6) femelle 4 mois noire et blanche timide*
_Sont ensemble_
*
7) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable 
8) mâle 5 mois brun tabby sociable
9) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable*
 ::  *Lésion oculaire irréversible à un il, à énucléer*  :: 
_7, 8 et 9 sont en fin de coryza_
_Sont ensemble
GROSSE URGENCE POUR EUX : 7 & 8 SONT PRESQU'AUSSI ATTEINTS QUE LE 9 MAINTENANT!!!_

*10) femelle 3 mois noire et blanche timide
11) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
12) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide*
*13) femelle (maman) 1 ans noire et blanc* _(léger coryza)_ *sociable*
_Sont ensemble_

*Nouvelles précisions sur les âges et les sexes, et aussi les caractères, après visite véto, comme indiqué en début de topic:*

*14) mâle 3 mois noir timide
15) mâle 3 mois noir timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*16) Mâle 10 mois noir timide 
*
*17) Femelle, 10 mois noire réservée, mais sociable**

18) femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable*


*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE, AU PIRE A LA* *PREMIÈRE HEURE** LE* *23** DÉCEMBRE:
*
*19) Mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*

*20) Mâle, 2 mois, noir et blanc, sociable*
 :: * il blanchi, coryza*  :: 

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable*

*22) Femelle, 2 ans, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement*
*
23) Femelle, 2 ans, rousse tabby à poils mi-longs, sociable
**Coryza*

*24) Femelle, noire et blanche, un peu craintive
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
âges à venir
24 & 25 viennent du même endroit

26) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, un peu craintive
Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement

27) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
Coryza

28) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
Coryza

29) Lapin femelle, fauve, sociable
Bon état sanitaire
A trouvé une solution + FALD!!!*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Verlaine

::  ATTENTION: le n°9 est déjà borgne et ses frères les n°7 & 8 sont en train de le devenir! Doivent sortir au plus vite et voir un ophtalmo!  ::

----------


## Verlaine

*20) Mâle, 2 mois, noir et blanc, sociable
 Œil blanchi, coryza*  :: 

J'ai le cas à la maison en ce moment, c'est très long à soigner, mais mes chats sont vaccinés et j'en prends grand soin. Imaginez ce ptit bout qui a mal et qui peut mourir de ce coryza...

----------


## elodie2912

Je n'ai pas eu de réponse sur mon mail, ni ici pour ma proposition de fa;(

----------


## TROCA

*Par pitié,  faites de ces chats votre priorite avant de penser aux festivites de noel. Faites leur une place dans vos pr2paratifs.

Tout manque pour les sauver, des DONS supplémentaires, des FA quarantaine et longue durée,  des ASSOCIATIONS. 

Eux risquent de ne pas connaitre Noëls s'ils ne sont pas réservés demain jeudi pour les premiers et vendredi première heure pour les autres.

Alors ne les abandonnez pas une deuxième fois. Nous sommes leur dernière chance vers la SORTIE CELLE DE LA VIE*

----------


## Rinou

Ne t'inquiète pas. Toutes les personnes qui gèrent ces sauvetages travaillent et il ne leur est pas possible de traiter tous les messages en temps réel.
Elles te répondront dès que possible.

----------


## lynt

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

Report de la semaine passée:
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) - reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif

+ ceux de cette semaine: 
50 (TROCA) - reçu indispensable
20 (Sév51) - reçu si possible
20E (Zark) pour la lapine - reçu fiscal si possible
30  (Mirabelle) pas besoin de reçu 
10 (Zessouille) - reçu si possible
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20 (CathyMini) - reçu si possible
**50 (Lynt) - avec reçu**
**20 (pistache69) - sans reçu c'est bon
**
TOTAL : 325 

+ Bons pour : 7 stérilisations et 8 castrations par Partenaire77 

QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## Alexiel-chan

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*:

- *JEUDI 22/12:* *Paris* *Gare de Lyon* -> *Lyon Part Dieu* (69) / *Lyon Part Dieu* (69) -> *Bellegarde* (01) par *francinette* [TRAIN]
- *JEUDI 22/12: Paris* ->* Lannion* (22) via *Rennes* (35), *Saint Brieuc* (22), *Plouaret* (22) à *12h13*par *Lady92* (retour en sens inverse le 26) [TRAIN]
- *JEUDI 22/12: Paris* ->* Bar Le Duc* (55) à *13h58* par *adoptions nord*[TRAIN]
- *JEUDI 22/12: Paris* ->* Département du Gers* (32) via *Bordeaux* (33) par *Salambo* [VOITURE]
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* *Paris Est* -> *Troyes* (10) à *15h12*  par *Alexiel-chan* [TRAIN] *(2 caisses)* 
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* *Fontenay-en-Parisis* (95) -> *Saint Valery* (80) par *Malira* [VOITURE]
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* *Paris*  -> *Limoges* (87) par *azerty87* départ en début de soirée [TRAIN] (prévenir Lily1973)
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* *Paris*  -> *Angoulême* (16) à *19h21* par *Nad*  [TRAIN]
- *VENDREDI 23/12* oule *24/12:* *Paris*  -> *Chartres* (28)par *Lycange*  [TRAIN]
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* *Kremlin Bicêtre* (94) -> *Nancy* (54) à *6h* par *audreysutter* [VOITURE]
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* *RP 94* -> *Béthune* (62) à *8h* par *kabou94* [VOITURE]
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* *Chantilly* (60) -> *Cambrai* (59) départ Matin par *always* [VOITURE]
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* *Paris Montparnasse* ->* Biarritz* (64) à *14h29* par *audrey94* (gares desservies au passage* : * Bordeaux St Jean 17:57, Dax : 19:13, Bayonne : 19:45) [TRAIN]
- *DIMANCHE 25/12:* *Paris* -> *Bordeaux* (33) à *20h29*  par *Adibou* [TRAIN]
- *DIMANCHE 25/12* oule *26/12* *:* *Paris* -> *Marseille* (13)  par *Lycange* [TRAIN]
- *MARDI 27/12:* *Paris Montparnasse* -> *Bordeaux st Jean* (33) et *Langon* (33) à *14h29*  par *adoptions nord* [TRAIN]
- *VENDREDI 30/12:* *Paris* -> *Limoges* (87) par *azerty87* départ en début de soirée [TRAIN] (prévenir Lily1973)
- *SAMEDI 31/12:* *Paris Gare de Lyon* -> *Bellegarde* (01) / *Bellegarde* (01) -> *Aix les Bains* (73) par *francinette* [TRAIN]
- *DIMANCHE 01/01:* *Cambrai* (59) -> *Rodez* (12) via *L'Est de Paris* et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes par *La paRATno* [VOITURE]
- *LUNDI 02/01:* *Paris* -> *Bordeaux* (33) à *6h29* par *Luiniel* [TRAIN]
- *LUNDI 02/01:* *Paris* ->* Argelliers* (11) via *Orléans* (45), *Beziers* (34), *Narbonne* (11)... départ le matin par *delf&co*[VOITURE] *(1 caisse)*
- *LUNDI 02/01:* *Paris* ->* Dax* (40) à *14h19* par *Sothena*[TRAIN] 
- *MARDI 03/01:* *Paris* ->* Ales* (30) via *Nimes* (30) (probablement Valence, à vérifier)par *Elanym*[TRAIN] 

Covoit possible  (voiture) dans les* Bouches du Rhone* autour de Marseille par *Dominobis* [VOITURE] *(4 caisses)*



*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*:

- *MERCREDI 21/12:* possibilité de faire une sortie pour les chats de 1  à 18  en fin de matinée par* Lexiekiwi (2 caisses)*
- *JEUDI 22/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi*
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi
*- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture (essentiellemnent 93 ET 94) par* Rinou EN ATTENTE DE CONFIRMATION
*- *MERCREDI 21/12,* *JEUDI 22/12 et* *VENDREDI 23/12 :* RP (91,94,77) en voiture par *Coxigrue* 
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi*


Pouvez vous préciser le nombre de caisses max en votre possession pour les sorties

*D'autres propositions de Co-voiturage ? Co-trainage ? 
**Même si vous pensez que votre voyage ne nous sera pas utile signalez le quand même, vous serez peut-être le maillon qui pourra boucler une chaîne de solidarité.*

----------


## Alexiel-chan

*2 et 3* ont une piste. Ils leur manquent *une FA de quarantaine* pour être sauvés.
Une FA de quarantaine c'est pas grand chose mais ça leur apporte tellement... Ca leur apporte le droit à la Vie, l'Espoir. Et pour la FA une joie indescriptible.

Une FA de quarantaine ne vous engage qu'à une quinzaine de jours et après ils iront dans une FA Longue durée. 

*FA (Longue ou Courte durée) ILS ONT BESOIN DE VOUS !*

Pour ceux et celles qui désirent plus d'informations sir ce qu'implique être FA, des informations sont disponibles sur le lien suivant :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/14373-SOS!-Chats-en-danger-de-mort-RP-67-68-79-etc-etc-etc

----------


## lynt

Vous vous voyez festoyer pendant que leurs corps seront entassés dans les sacs poubelle ? Ce n'est pas un effet scénique, on a une trentaine de candidats au sac poubelle, si on ne trouve pas d'accueil pour ces chats, ils vont mourir ! Ils ne demandent pas grand chose, *une pièce, une couverture, une litière, une gamelle*. *Qui peut faire ça pour eux ? SVP  *

----------


## pistache69

J'ajoute 20 € au pot pour les minous
Suis désolée pour tous ces chats et chatons de ne pouvoir faire plus pour eux et notammenent les accueillir en FA. Plus de place pour en accueillir d'autres en FA alors *je relaie votre appel pour trouver de toute urgence des bonnes ames qui auront tout à gagner en décidant d'aider ces chats à survivre, puis à vivre, comme ils en ont le droit...
*Je vous assure, pour le faire depuis peu, qu'être famille d'accueil, c'est bon pour eux et c'est bon pour nous, pour notre "humanité",... et quand on est chapeauté par une asso comme je le suis, les choses "roulent" et on avance pas seuls. 
C'est Noel, le moment ou jamais pour aider la vie, non ?

----------


## lynt

Merci Pistache  :: , le don avec ou sans reçu fiscal ?

----------


## pistache69

sans reçu c'est bon

----------


## elodie2912

> Ne t'inquiète pas. Toutes les personnes qui gèrent ces sauvetages travaillent et il ne leur est pas possible de traiter tous les messages en temps réel.
> Elles te répondront dès que possible.


Ok merci j'attend alors!

----------


## Lusiole

Je fais Paris-St Dizier jeudi soir. Je peux repousser à vendredi dans la matinée si besoin. Je l'ajoute dans le récap.

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*:
- *JEUDI 22/12:* Paris Gare de Lyon -> Lyon Part Dieu (69) / Lyon Part Dieu (69) -> Bellegarde (01) (en train) par *francinette*
- *JEUDI 22/12 :* Paris gare de l'est -> St Dizier (52) en train par *Lusiole*
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* Paris Est -> Troyes (10) à 15h12 (en train) par *Alexiel-chan (2 caisses)
*- *VENDREDI 23/12:* Fontenay-en-Parisis (95) - Saint Valery (80)  (en voiture) par *Malira*
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* Kremlin Bicêtre (94) -> Nancy (54) à 6h  (en voiture) par *audreysutter*
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* RP 94 -> Béthune (62) à 8h  (en voiture) par *kabou94* 
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* Paris Montparnasse -> Biarritz (64) à 14h29  (en train) par *audrey94* (gares desservies au passage* : * Bordeaux St Jean 17:57, Dax : 19:13, Bayonne : 19:45)
- *MARDI 27/12:* Paris Montparnasse -> Bordeaux st Jean (33) à 14h29 (en train) par *adoptions nord
*- *SAMEDI 31/12:* Paris Gare de Lyon -> Bellegarde (01) / Bellegarde (01) -> Aix les Bains (73) (en train) par *francinette*
Covoit possible  (voiture) dans les* Bouches du Rhone* autour de Marseille par *Dominobis (4 caisses)*

*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*:

- *MERCREDI 21/12:* possibilité de faire une sortie pour les chats de 1  à 18  en fin de matinée par* Lexiekiwi (2 caisses)*
- *JEUDI 22/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi*
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi
*- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture (essentiellemnent 93 ET 94) par* Rinou EN ATTENTE DE CONFIRMATION
*- *MERCREDI 21/12,* *JEUDI 22/12 et* *VENDREDI 23/12 :* RP (91,94,77) en voiture par *Coxigrue* 
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi*


Pouvez vous préciser le nombre de caisses max en votre possession pour les sorties

*D'autres propositions de Co-voiturages ? Co-trainage ? 
**Même si vous pensez que votre voyage ne nous sera pas utile signalez le quand même, vous serez peut-être le maillon qui pourra boucler une chaîne de solidarité.*[/QUOTE]

----------


## TROCA

*LE DELAI SE RAPPROCHE POUR EUX ! NE LES LAISSEZ PAS PARTIR DANS DES SACS POUBELLES !
NOUS DEVONS NOUS MOBILISER ENCORE JUSQU' A LA DERNIERE MINUTE ! PAS DE REPOS AVANT, CAR POUR EUX IL N' Y AURA PAS DE TREVE DE NOEL!

Alors QUI PROPOSE encore un don, même minime, un accueil provisoire ou longue durée, bref TOUT CE QUE VOUS POUVEZ pour marque votre intérêt pour ces chats en sursis menacés par une mort imminente*

----------


## manitian

Je fais un don de 20 €, reçu si possible mais pas impératif. Comme suis nouvelle, faudra m'expliquer à qui j'envoie ensuite  :Smile:

----------


## lynt

*Merci manitian 
**

RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

Report de la semaine passée:
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) - reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif

+ ceux de cette semaine: 
50 (TROCA) - reçu indispensable
20 (Sév51) - reçu si possible
20E (Zark) pour la lapine - reçu fiscal si possible
30  (Mirabelle) pas besoin de reçu 
10 (Zessouille) - reçu si possible
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20 (CathyMini) - reçu si possible
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu
20 (pistache69) - sans reçu c'est bon
**20 (manitian) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
**
TOTAL : 345 

+ Bons pour : 7 stérilisations et 8 castrations par Partenaire77 

QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## Alexiel-chan

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*:

- *JEUDI 22/12:* *Paris* *Gare de Lyon* -> *Lyon Part Dieu* (69) / *Lyon Part Dieu* (69) -> *Bellegarde* (01) par *francinette* [TRAIN]
- *JEUDI 22/12: Paris* ->* Lannion* (22) via *Rennes* (35), *Saint Brieuc* (22), *Plouaret* (22) à *12h13*par *Lady92* (retour en sens inverse le 26) [TRAIN]
- *JEUDI 22/12 :* *Paris Gare de l'Est* -> *St Dizier* (52) par *Lusiole* [TRAIN]
- *JEUDI 22/12: Paris* ->* Bar Le Duc* (55) à *13h58* par *adoptions nord*[TRAIN]
- *JEUDI 22/12: Paris* ->* Département du Gers* (32) via *Bordeaux* (33) par *Salambo* [VOITURE]

- *VENDREDI 23/12:* *Paris Gare de l'Est* -> *Troyes* (10) à *15h12*  par *Alexiel-chan* [TRAIN] *(2 caisses)* 
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* *Fontenay-en-Parisis* (95) -> *Saint Valery* (80) par *Malira* [VOITURE]
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* *Paris*  -> *Limoges* (87) par *azerty87* départ en début de soirée [TRAIN] (prévenir Lily1973)
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* *Paris*  -> *Angoulême* (16) à *19h21* par *Nad*  [TRAIN]
- *VENDREDI 23/12* ou le *24/12:* *Paris*  -> *Chartres* (28)par *Lycange*  [TRAIN]

- *SAMEDI 24/12:* *Kremlin Bicêtre* (94) -> *Nancy* (54) à *6h* par *audreysutter* [VOITURE]
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* *RP 94* -> *Béthune* (62) à *8h* par *kabou94* [VOITURE]
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* *Chantilly* (60) -> *Cambrai* (59) départ Matin par *always* [VOITURE]
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* *Paris Montparnasse* ->* Biarritz* (64) à *14h29* par *audrey94* (gares desservies au passage* : * Bordeaux St Jean 17:57, Dax : 19:13, Bayonne : 19:45) [TRAIN]

- *DIMANCHE 25/12:* *Paris* -> *Bordeaux* (33) à *20h29*  par *Adibou* [TRAIN]
- *DIMANCHE 25/12* ou le *26/12* *:* *Paris* -> *Marseille* (13)  par *Lycange* [TRAIN]

- *MARDI 27/12:* *Paris Montparnasse* -> *Bordeaux st Jean* (33) et *Langon* (33) à *14h29*  par *adoptions nord* [TRAIN]
- *VENDREDI 30/12:* *Paris* -> *Limoges* (87) par *azerty87* départ en début de soirée [TRAIN] (prévenir Lily1973)
- *SAMEDI 31/12:* *Paris Gare de Lyon* -> *Bellegarde* (01) / *Bellegarde* (01) -> *Aix les Bains* (73) par *francinette* [TRAIN]
- *DIMANCHE 01/01:* *Cambrai* (59) -> *Rodez* (12) via *L'Est de Paris* et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes par *La paRATno* [VOITURE]

- *LUNDI 02/01:* *Paris* -> *Bordeaux* (33) à *6h29* par *Luiniel* [TRAIN]
- *LUNDI 02/01:* *Paris* ->* Argelliers* (11) via *Orléans* (45), *Beziers* (34), *Narbonne* (11)... départ le matin par *delf&co*[VOITURE] *(1 caisse)*
- *LUNDI 02/01:* *Paris* ->* Dax* (40) à *14h19* par *Sothena*[TRAIN] 

- *MARDI 03/01:* *Paris* ->* Ales* (30) via *Nimes* (30) (probablement Valence, à vérifier)par *Elanym*[TRAIN] 

Covoit possible  (voiture) dans les* Bouches du Rhone* autour de Marseille par *Dominobis* [VOITURE] *(4 caisses)*



*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*:

- *MERCREDI 21/12:* possibilité de faire une sortie pour les chats de 1  à 18  en fin de matinée par* Lexiekiwi (2 caisses)*
- *JEUDI 22/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi*
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi
*- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture (essentiellemnent 93 ET 94) par* Rinou EN ATTENTE DE CONFIRMATION
*- *MERCREDI 21/12,* *JEUDI 22/12 et* *VENDREDI 23/12 :* RP (91,94,77) en voiture par *Coxigrue* 
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi*


Pouvez vous préciser le nombre de caisses max en votre possession pour les sorties

*D'autres propositions de Co-voiturage ? Co-trainage ? 
**Même si vous pensez que votre voyage  ne nous sera pas utile signalez le quand même, vous serez peut-être le  maillon qui pourra boucler une chaîne de solidarité.*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> La lapine a trouvé une solution, merci.



 ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour le co-voit du 03/01, il passe par Valence ? 

J'ai peut être une piste FA transit pour le 2 et 3 que je chapeaute mais avec certitude d'un co-voit derrière.......

----------


## salambo

PS je suis donc Salambo et je vois que vous m'avez inscrite au covoiturage paris-gers du 22 mais d'une part je n'ai eu aucune confirmation pour ce co-voiturage et je crois que vous avez trouvé une autre personne!
 D'autre part, je descend via l'A10 vendredi 23 dans le Gers donc si besoin je peux prendre un chat (je descend deux chiens) mais SVP confirmez moi si oui ou non vous m'avez besoin !!

----------


## lynt

Coucou Salambo,

Ne t'inquiète pas, on liste seulement les covoit / cotrain proposés au cas où une FA excentrée serait accessible mais c'est vraiment au cas où. Pour l'instant, on n'a malheureusement aucun besoin. On vérifiera avec chaque covoitureur si la proposition est toujours d'actualité si le besoin se présente.

Et on ne demande que ça, des propositions d'accueil pour tous ces minous en danger et donc des besoins de covoit ! Allez lancez-vous, ce n'est pas douloureux et ces minous vous le rendront au centuple !  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

> Pour le co-voit du 03/01, il passe par Valence ? 
> 
> J'ai peut être une piste FA transit pour le 2 et 3 que je chapeaute mais avec certitude d'un co-voit derrière.......


Essaye de voir avec *Elanym* si son train passe par Valence et si d'ailleurs ce co-trainage est toujours d'actualité.
Son sujet de co-voiturage est ici : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...1-12-TGV/page2

----------


## salambo

Pas de souci. Si besoin je suis encore joignable via mail jusqu'à vendredi matin, jour de mon départ dans le Sud-Ouest. De toute façon, vous avez aussi mon téléphone.
Amicalement

----------


## boxer75019

J'ai contacté babe 78 pour prendre en charge le numéro 20, à voir

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Essaye de voir avec *Elanym* si son train passe par Valence et si d'ailleurs ce co-trainage est toujours d'actualité.
> Son sujet de co-voiturage est ici : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...1-12-TGV/page2


J'ai laissé un message urgent car effectivement elle passe par Valence au retour le 3/01. J'attends sa réponse.....

----------


## TROCA

*Les 18 premiers dont le délai est demain sont majoritairement des BB. Il n' ya de propositions que pour 2.
Ne les laissez pas remplir les containers déchets de la fourrière par pitié.
Que tous ceux qui lisent en RP et qui n'ont encore jamais participé réagissent vite. Ne vous sentez-vous pas un peu responsable du destin de ces chats. Vous pouvez faire quelque chose pour en changer le cours.
Alors une promesse de DON (20€ avec reçu ne vous reviendra qu'à 6,80€ après déduction fiscale, 50€ à 17€ et 100€ à 34€). Un cadeau de Noël bien employé puisqu'il peut permettre de contribuer à sauver une vie.
Ce peut aussi être une aide au co-voiturage, une proposition d'accueil provisoire ou plus longue.
TOUT LE MONDE PEUT AIDER.*

----------


## SarahC

Pr Babe78, elle a accès à toutes les infos, c open.

Sinon, pr les petits, on a des photos, je parle des petits av celui av l'oeil fichu.

Le FIV+ aussi, et je crois que c'est tout.

Ah non, une bonne nouvelle ds le lot, une chatte en moins, et pas des moindres, vous allez comprendre qd Lexiekiwi se connectera!!

On peut ôter la 18!!

J'ai un GROS souci, double, je dois m'absenter, et je ne peux rien gérer avant 21h, donc faites sans moi vous le faites très bien, et j'ai une co-voitureuse au bord de la route plantée avec 2 de nos chats d'un ex-sauvetage av boite de vitesse qui ne marche plus et qui fume, ça fait une heure que je suis sur le relais, on va boucler mais ça prend du temps.

*DONC GEREZ CE SOS A MA PLACE CA IRA TRES BIEN SANS MOI, MERCI A VOUS!!!! 

Je me déconnecte, pensez à tous les chats, on a encore quelqu'un d'autre qui y va demain et qui sort un chien, donc PROFITONS DE CETTE OPPORTUNITE LA, DEMAIN DE 1 à 17 on peut encore les sauver!!!!!!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!* 
> _(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_
> 
> *Ils ont une piste mais il faut UNE* *FA DE QUARANTAINE**sinon* *on ne pourra pas* *les sortir de là!!!!*
> 
> *2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
> 3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable*
> *Sont ensemble
> 
> ...


 ::

----------


## lynt

J'édite, doublon. Il faut retirer la minette 18 de la liste si j'ai tout compris.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à  jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous  nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_

 :: *Ils ont une piste mais il faut UNE* *FA DE QUARANTAINE** sinon* *on ne pourra pas* *les sortir de là!!!!* :: 

 :: *2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable* :: 
*Sont ensemble

*
*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE:
**
1) mâle 6 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+*
*
4) femelle 4 mois noire un peu craintive*

*5) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc timide
6) femelle 4 mois noire et blanche timide*
_Sont ensemble_
*
7) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable 
8) mâle 5 mois brun tabby sociable
9) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable*
 ::  *Lésion oculaire irréversible à un il, à énucléer*  :: 
_7, 8 et 9 sont en fin de coryza_
_Sont ensemble

_ :: _GROSSE URGENCE POUR EUX : 7 & 8 SONT PRESQU'AUSSI ATTEINTS QUE LE 9 MAINTENANT!!!_ :: 

*10) femelle 3 mois noire et blanche timide
11) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
12) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide*
*13) femelle (maman) 1 ans noire et blanc* _(léger coryza)_ *sociable*
_Sont ensemble_

*Nouvelles précisions sur les âges et les sexes, et aussi les caractères, après visite véto, comme indiqué en début de topic:*

*14) mâle 3 mois noir timide
15) mâle 3 mois noir timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*16) Mâle 10 mois noir timide 
*
*17) Femelle, 10 mois noire réservée, mais sociable*

 ::  *18) SORTIE!!!!!!!!*  :: 


*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE, AU PIRE A LA* *PREMIÈRE HEURE** LE* *23** DÉCEMBRE:
*
*19) Mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*

*20) Mâle, 2 mois, noir et blanc, sociable*
 :: * il blanchi, coryza*  :: 

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable*

*22) Femelle, 2 ans, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement*
*
23) Femelle, 2 ans, rousse tabby à poils mi-longs, sociable
**Coryza*

*24) Femelle, noire et blanche, un peu craintive
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
âges à venir
24 & 25 viennent du même endroit

26) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, un peu craintive
Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement

27) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
Coryza

28) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
Coryza
*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  

Je crois que 20 et 23 ont une piste sous la même assoc? Je n'ai RIEN suivi depuis ce matin, on refait un point à mon retour, merci!

----------


## Alicelovespets

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

Report de la semaine passée:
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) - reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif

+ ceux de cette semaine: 
50 (TROCA) - reçu indispensable
20 (Sév51) - reçu si possible
20E (Zark) pour la lapine - reçu fiscal si possible
30  (Mirabelle) pas besoin de reçu 
10 (Zessouille) - reçu si possible
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20 (CathyMini) - reçu si possible
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu
20 (pistache69) - sans reçu c'est bon
20 (manitian) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
**20 (Alicelovespets) pour 1 ou 7,8 et 9 - avec reçu**

TOTAL : 365 

+ Bons pour : 7 stérilisations et 8 castrations par Partenaire77 

QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## chatperlipopette

15 minous vont mourrir demain !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ca ne touche personne !!!!!!! Un noël au chaud, c'est ça qu'ils attendent tous et non pas la voie du non retour.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Recherche de FA posté, voici le lien : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...713#post886713

Si ca peut aider à en sortir davantage notamment les urgences qui seront les premiers sur la liste de non retour.

----------


## Rinou

> *RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*:
> 
> - *JEUDI 22/12:* *Paris* *Gare de Lyon* -> *Lyon Part Dieu* (69) / *Lyon Part Dieu* (69) -> *Bellegarde* (01) par *francinette* [TRAIN]
> - *JEUDI 22/12: Paris* ->* Lannion* (22) via *Rennes* (35), *Saint Brieuc* (22), *Plouaret* (22) à *12h13*par *Lady92* (retour en sens inverse le 26) [TRAIN]
> - *JEUDI 22/12 :* *Paris Gare de l'Est* -> *St Dizier* (52) par *Lusiole* [TRAIN]
> - *JEUDI 22/12: Paris* ->* Bar Le Duc* (55) à *13h58* par *adoptions nord*[TRAIN]
> - *JEUDI 22/12: Paris* ->* Département du Gers* (32) via *Bordeaux* (33) par *Salambo* [VOITURE]
> 
> - *VENDREDI 23/12:* *Paris Gare de l'Est* -> *Troyes* (10) à *15h12* par *Alexiel-chan* [TRAIN] *(2 caisses)* 
> ...


 Je confirme le covoiturage possible pour vendredi en RP. A qui dois-je donner mes coordonnées ?

----------


## La Rainette

*Nouvelle précision, la 14 est une femelle*

 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


*Ils ont une piste mais il faut UNE* *FA DE QUARANTAINE* *sinon* *on ne pourra pas* *les sortir de là!!!!*

*2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable*
*Sont ensemble

*
*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE:
**
1) mâle 6 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+*
*
4) femelle 4 mois noire un peu craintive*

*5) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc timide
6) femelle 4 mois noire et blanche timide*
_Sont ensemble_
*
7) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable 
 8) mâle 5 mois brun tabby sociable
9) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable*
 ::  *Lésion oculaire irréversible à un il, à énucléer*  :: 
_7, 8 et 9 sont en fin de coryza_
_Sont ensemble_

*10) femelle 3 mois noire et blanche timide
11) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
 12) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide*
*13) femelle (maman) 1 ans noire et blanc* _(léger coryza)_ *sociable*
_Sont ensemble_

*Nouvelles précisions sur les âges et les sexes, et aussi les caractères, après visite véto, comme indiqué en début de topic:*

*14) femelle 3 mois noire timide (défensive)
15) mâle 3 mois noir timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*16) Mâle 10 mois noir timide 
*
*17) Femelle, 10 mois noire réservée, mais sociable

**18) femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable* *sortie*


*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE, AU PIRE A LA* *PREMIÈRE HEURE** LE* *23** DÉCEMBRE:
*
*19) Mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*

*20) Mâle, 2 mois, noir et blanc, sociable*
 :: * il blanchi, coryza*  :: 

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable*

*22) Femelle, 2 ans, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement*
*
23) Femelle, 2 ans, rousse tabby à poils mi-longs, sociable
**Coryza*

*24) Femelle, noire et blanche, un peu craintive
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
âges à venir
24 & 25 viennent du même endroit

26) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, un peu craintive
Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement

27) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
Coryza

28) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
Coryza

29) Lapin femelle, fauve, sociable réservée
Bon état sanitaire*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## jellyjen

> Pr Babe78, elle a accès à toutes les infos, c open.
> 
> Sinon, pr les petits, on a des photos, je parle des petits av celui av l'oeil fichu.
> 
> Le FIV+ aussi, et je crois que c'est tout.
> 
> Ah non, une bonne nouvelle ds le lot, une chatte en moins, et pas des moindres, vous allez comprendre qd Lexiekiwi se connectera!!
> 
> On peut ôter la 18!!
> ...


je crois que j'ai ma petite idée pour la 18  :: 

j'espère que les bébés vont tous pouvoir sortir

----------


## Verlaine

Euh, c'est ce que je crois??? Si oui, ce serait le 1er miracle de Noël...

----------


## chatperlipopette

En attendant ce ne sera pas un miracle pour ceux qui restent si ca continue comme ça !!!! Pfffffffffff quelle misère et même pour le 2 et 3 pour l'instant aucune solution, je suis dégoutée.....peut être une piste FA de transit mais si j'ai pas de co-voit derrière de sûr c'est mort !!!!

----------


## banzai

:: je désespère là

----------


## Verlaine

J'ai l'impression que tous ceux qui suivent ce SOS sont les seules personnes qui ne peuvent rien faire... J'ai pourtant demandé un chat pour Noël, mais je sais que ne l'aurai pas.

 :: Il reste une journée pour les sauver, bon sang 24h c'est à la fois rien dans une vie et tellement pour une vie!!!  ::

----------


## La Rainette

> Je confirme le covoiturage possible pour vendredi en RP. A qui dois-je donner mes coordonnées ?


à SarahC, Venise n'est pas en Italie, moi-même ou encore soschatsnac@gmail.com

Merci Rinou !

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## elodie2912

La rainette, je n'ai toujours rien reçu est ce que ça veut dire que vous n'avez pas besoin de moi pour les lOulous ?

----------


## Taysa

> En attendant ce ne sera pas un miracle pour ceux qui restent si ca continue comme ça !!!! Pfffffffffff quelle misère et même pour le 2 et 3 pour l'instant aucune solution, je suis dégoutée.....peut être une piste FA de transit mais si j'ai pas de co-voit derrière de sûr c'est mort !!!!



Les co-voit paris - valence sont quand meme reguliers !! Idem paris - lyon au pire donc si la personne craint que l'on ne trouve pas de co voit ...

----------


## France81

une de mes FA pousse les murs et se propose pour la petite :
*
28) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
Coryza*

si toutefois il y a un covoit vers strasbourg...
Par contre la FA est totalement indispo vendredi 23 avant 19h pour recuperer la puce a la gare

----------


## La Rainette

> une de mes FA pousse les murs et se propose pour la petite :
> *
> 28) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
> Coryza*
> 
> si toutefois il y a un covoit vers strasbourg...
> Par contre la FA est totalement indispo vendredi 23 avant 19h pour recuperer la puce a la gare


Ok c noté
Ce serait bien en effet 
Merci France !

----------


## lynt

*SAMEDI 24/12: Kremlin Bicêtre (94) -> Nancy (54) à 6h par audreysutter [VOITURE]

C'est ce qu'on a de plus proche pour l'instant.*

----------


## Lady92

Jellygen, merci pour cet indice! 
Merci a celles et ceux qui proposent une aide, c est super, mais il faut bien plus de propositions pour tous les sortir vivants de la.... C est encore possible...
Svp, si vous lisez... Proposez quelquechose, c est leur seule chance... Ne les laissez pas...

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Ils ont une piste mais il faut UNE FA DE QUARANTAINEsinon on ne pourra pas les sortir de là!!!!*

*2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable*
*Sont ensemble

*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je crois que j'ai épuisé toutes mes ressources : post de demande de FA dans ma région pour en sortir d'autres, post de demande de co-voit, demande de FA de transit..............je cherche mais voilà......je me sens bien impuissante même pour arriver à sortir 2 pauvres malheureux.

----------


## Rusalka

je commence à avoir très très peur en voyant le nombre encore sans solution... comment faire des fêtes en pensant que ces petits ne seront plus... svp, même une place dans une salle de bains pour quelque temps est mieux que Auschwitz...

----------


## fina_flora

> *Ils ont une piste mais il faut UNE FA DE QUARANTAINEsinon on ne pourra pas les sortir de là!!!!*
> 
> *2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
> 3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable*
> *Sont ensemble
> 
> *


cela me fait suer, j'aime pas faire les quarantaines, mais bon, si il faut ...........
par contre, je rentre tard jeudi soir

----------


## lynt

Merci fina  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ce serait super fina flora !!!!!!

----------


## lynt

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...054#post887054

Regardez ces deux minous, il y a les mêmes cette semaine ! Tous ces chats attendent d'être sauvés !  ::   ::

----------


## eptycem

bonjour je fais lens metz le 27/12 si besoin

----------


## Taysa

Roh merci fina ! Surtout que c'est une petite quarantaine car si gaidden est adopter des le 1 janvier les ptits loups peuvent me rejoindre !!!!

----------


## catoune 13

Bonsoir, je me propose pour "un groupe" soit 2 et 3 ou 4/5/6 ou 7/8/9 ou 10/11/12/13 ou 14/15

j'ai une cage et une pièce de libre. (peut-être 2 cages et 2 pièces mais tant que ma FA n'est pas partie, je ne jure de rien)

je suis coincée demain, mais peux me déplacer un peu pour aller les chercher, saamedi et dimanche coincée aussi au taf.

Semaine prochaine libre.

Je propose de prendre ceux le + en urgence sanitaire.

A qui je file mon num de tél là maintenant et on voit ça (je peux rappeler les portables)

----------


## Lady92

> Bonsoir, je me propose pour "un groupe" soit 2 et 3 ou 4/5/6 ou 7/8/9 ou 10/11/12/13 ou 14/15
> 
> j'ai une cage et une pièce de libre. (peut-être 2 cages et 2 pièces mais tant que ma FA n'est pas partie, je ne jure de rien)
> 
> je suis coincée demain, mais peux me déplacer un peu pour aller les chercher, saamedi et dimanche coincée aussi au taf.
> 
> Semaine prochaine libre.
> 
> Je propose de prendre ceux le + en urgence sanitaire.
> ...


Merci!  As tu deja rempli le formulaire FA?

----------


## catoune 13

Non, ou ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Non, ou ?


envoyez moi votre adresse mail par mp. Je vous renvoie le formulaire à remplir immediatement

----------


## SarahC

> une de mes FA pousse les murs et se propose pour la petite :
> *
> 28) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
> Coryza*
> 
> si toutefois il y a un covoit vers strasbourg...
> Par contre la FA est totalement indispo vendredi 23 avant 19h pour recuperer la puce a la gare


On a un co-trainage le dimanche 2 si jamais.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

SarahC, je crains que le covoit dont tu parles fait Paris Mulhouse depuis la gare de Lyon sans passer par Strasbourg

----------


## lynt

Si Metz peut arranger, mes BP font Paris - Lens en train le 26/12 (donc ça peut être raccord avec le Lens - Metz même si assez compliqué et sans doute stressant pour cette minette).

----------


## catoune 13

> envoyez moi votre adresse mail par mp. Je vous renvoie le formulaire à remplir immediatement


mp parti.

----------


## SarahC

> Euh, c'est ce que je crois??? Si oui, ce serait le 1er miracle de Noël...


*Le miracle de Noël c'est ça:*


*=*


*=* *18) femelle 1 an brun tabby timide/sociable
**
Donc une de sauvée, et la minette enfin retrouvée, et sortie ce jour!* 

Je voulais laisser Lexiekiwi l'annoncer, mais elle a encore bcp de choses à faire ce soir, et est assez épuisée d'une journée trèèèès longue.  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> mp parti.


Formulaire envoyé

----------


## SarahC

> SarahC, je crains que le covoit dont tu parles fait Paris Mulhouse depuis la gare de Lyon sans passer par Strasbourg


Ah.... Mince.... Fichus horaires de SNCF qui ont changé en changeant en plus les points de "livraison"!
Reste plus qu'à tenter un appel à co voit et à FA temporaire!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Enfin une bonne nouvelle

----------


## Verlaine

Je suis tellement heureuse, je ne trouve même pas les mots pour dire ce que ça me fait de la revoir, elle que l'on croyait déjà réduite à néant. Et quel sublime cadeau de Noël pour Jellyjen et bien sûr pour cette petite chatte qui revient de si loin!!!

Allez, un miracle ne se réalise jamais seul, il est au moins suivi d'une bonne dizaine, voire plus, prouvons-le pour ceux qui attendent et qui n'ont que nous pour fêter la fin de l'année et surtout pour connaître la suivante!

----------


## Rinou

> *Le miracle de Noël c'est ça:*
> 
> 
> *=*
> 
> 
> *=* *18) femelle 1 an brun tabby timide/sociable
> **
> Donc une de sauvée, et la minette enfin retrouvée, et sortie ce jour!* 
> ...


Rooooh, c'est GENIAL !!!! :: 
Elle était passé où la puce alors ?

----------


## fina_flora

> *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!* 
> _(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à  jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous  nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_
> 
> *Ils ont une piste mais il faut UNE* *FA DE QUARANTAINE** sinon* *on ne pourra pas* *les sortir de là!!!!*
> 
> *2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
> 3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable*
> *Sont ensemble
> 
> ...


 :: *Ils ont une piste mais il faut UNE* *FA DE QUARANTAINE** sinon* *on ne pourra pas* *les sortir de là!!!!* :: 

 :: *2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable* :: 
*Sont ensemble

bon, je les prends, si pas d'autre solution en transit, quarantaine, le temps d'un covoiturage vers l'association de chatperlipopette
reste plus qu'à gérer la sortie, sachant que je rentre tard jeudi soir (dîner sur Paris jeudi soir)*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*il nous faut des fa de quarantaine et des fa longue duree pour les sauver*

----------


## lynt

Super pour la petite ! La minette sortie à sa place la semaine dernière a trouvé une FA finalement ?

----------


## SarahC

On va dire que c'est parfois "compliqué" et on va dire qu'on va oublier l'explication rationnelle et se contenter de la conclusion, je pense une confusion de numéros selon intervenants sur place. Et on va se dire que c'est cool à 2 niveaux, on n'y croyait plus, et en plus on en sauve une de la liste.
Elle a été vue (la 1ère) par la même personne qui l'a sortie ce jour, et qui l'a reconnue, mais nous avons fait plusieurs croisements avec Jellyjen notamment, genre les rayures sur la tête, le nez cicatrisant et cicatrisé avec la marque, l'air, le reste, et APRES on a validé. Sachant que la minette remplacée par erreur recherche pr mémoire tjs une FA longue durée, car fin de semaine prochaine je n'ai rien du tout, et elle est donc tjs en urgence, ce n'est pas l'endroit pr développer, on continue sur l'ancien sujet pr elles, je laisse la place aux autres SOS de la semaine. 

On recherche une place pour un adulte qui a déjà fait sa quarantaine pour permettre à la fratrie des "bobos aux yeux" de sortir demain, donc appel à la foule, car ils ont besoin de FA back up pour que Calymone puisse au moins prendre un petit, sachant qu'un 2ème est en mauvais état. Vu la liste, leur âge, et la situation, les petits risquent fort de ne pas dépasser la quarantaine ensemble, mais si déjà on les sauve, ce sera un grand pas, et énucléer, ben... Dit aussi dons, malheureusement, mais à voir, si nécessaire aussi, par un véto compétent en la matière!

----------


## chatperlipopette

*2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable
**Sont ensemble

bon, je les prends, si pas d'autre solution en transit, quarantaine, le temps d'un covoiturage vers l'association de chatperlipopette
reste plus qu'à gérer la sortie, sachant que je rentre tard jeudi soir (dîner sur Paris jeudi soir) 

OK pour moi, j'ai eu fina flora au tel tout à l'heure.*

----------


## Coxigrue

Quelle bonne nouvelle ! C'est un vrai miracle. Il en faut d'autres.

Pour ceux qui restent, je rajoute 20 .*


RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

Report de la semaine passée:
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) - reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif

+ ceux de cette semaine: 
50 (TROCA) - reçu indispensable
20 (Sév51) - reçu si possible
20E (Zark) pour la lapine - reçu fiscal si possible
30  (Mirabelle) pas besoin de reçu 
10 (Zessouille) - reçu si possible
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20 (CathyMini) - reçu si possible
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu
20 (pistache69) - sans reçu c'est bon
20 (manitian) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
**20 (Alicelovespets) pour 1 ou 7,8 et 9 - avec reçu**
**20 (Coxigrue) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
**
TOTAL : 385 

+ Bons pour : 7 stérilisations et 8 castrations par Partenaire77 

QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## SarahC

Je reprends avec les précisions de la Rainette:

 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à   jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


*FA de quarantaine pour:*

*2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable*
*Sont ensemble

=> Chatperlipopette + co-voiturage à trouver direction 07 (on doit réserver demain donc on doit mettre la chose en place)

**7) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable 
8) mâle 5 mois brun tabby sociable
9) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable*
 ::  *Lésion oculaire irréversible à un il, à énucléer*  :: 
_7, 8 et 9 sont en fin de coryza_
_Sont ensemble_

_=> Calymone pour le plus en danger, voire un 2ème car sont en mauvais état, et FA aussi pr le 3ème, et ASSO + co-voiturage à trouver direction 27 (on doit réserver demain, bis)_

*28) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
Coryza
*_=> France81, FA en attente de co-trainage + co-voiturage à trouver direction Alsace (on doit réserver demain, bis)_

*20) Mâle, 2 mois, noir et blanc, sociable*
 :: * il blanchi, coryza*  :: 



> J'ai contacté babe 78 pour prendre en charge le numéro 20, à voir


_=> En attente de validation (résa vendredi)
_
*23) Femelle, 2 ans, rousse tabby à poils mi-longs, sociable
**Coryza*
_=> En attente de validation éventuelle (résa vendredi)

_

*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE:
**
1) mâle 6 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+*
 :: * N'est pas en super état, a dû en baver, super gentil, ce serait bien qu'il sorte*  :: 


* 
4) femelle 4 mois noire un peu craintive*

*5) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc timide
6) femelle 4 mois noire et blanche timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*10) femelle 3 mois noire et blanche timide
11) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
12) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide*
*13) femelle (maman) 1 ans noire et blanc* _(léger coryza)_ *sociable*
_Sont ensemble_


*14) Femelle 3 mois noir timide mais téméraire
15) mâle 3 mois noir timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*16) Mâle 10 mois noir timide 
*
*17) Femelle, 10 mois noire, réservée, mais sociable*


*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE, AU PIRE A LA* *PREMIÈRE HEURE** LE* *23** DÉCEMBRE:

*
*19) Mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable*

*22) Femelle, 2 ans, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement*

*24) Femelle, noire et blanche, un peu craintive
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
âges à venir
24 & 25 viennent du même endroit

26) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, un peu craintive
Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement

27) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
Coryza

*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

PERSONNE POUR LE FIV  :: ?

----------


## Taysa

C'est pas direction 07 le co-voit mais direction 26 = Valence !!! 
Les deux petits viennent chez moi sous l'assoc de chat'perlipopette ! 
Ou alors j'ai  loupé une étape mais aux dernieres nouvelles c'etait ca !

----------


## catoune 13

Venise............... Je t'ai renvoyé un mail, l'as-tu reçu ?

----------


## fina_flora

> C'est pas direction 07 le co-voit mais direction 26 = Valence !!! 
> Les deux petits viennent chez moi sous l'assoc de chat'perlipopette ! 
> Ou alors j'ai  loupé une étape mais aux dernieres nouvelles c'etait ca !


oui, les 2 bouts vont chez toi
donc rp vers valence en idéal

----------


## chatperlipopette

> C'est pas direction 07 le co-voit mais direction 26 = Valence !!! 
> Les deux petits viennent chez moi sous l'assoc de chat'perlipopette ! 
> Ou alors j'ai loupé une étape mais aux dernieres nouvelles c'etait ca !


C'est exact !!!! J'attends une réponse pour un éventuel trajet le 03/01 sinon j'ai fais un post dans les recherches de co-voit.

----------


## Calymone

M'semblait bien que c'était la même minette ^^ Au vu des tâches plus claire autour des yeux et du marquage sur le museau etc...

Je suis super contente pour Jellyjen !!!

Pour le FIV+, comme je viens de le dire à Venise, pas de place, pas de fonds, et je suis écœurée de le dire ...

Pour la reste, SarahC a tout dit, pour les 3 petits bouts en urgence yeux  ::   ::

----------


## SarahC

Je suis au tél pr tt autre chose d'urgent, peut on diviser les topics par personnes présentes pr créer des topics pr les choses qui nous manquent?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Venise............... Je t'ai renvoyé un mail, l'as-tu reçu ?


Je vous ai renvoyé un mail. Vous n y arrivez toujours pas?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Calymone, c'est paris Evreux pour toi?

----------


## catoune 13

> Je vous ai renvoyé un mail. Vous n y arrivez toujours pas?


j'étais en train de répondre "manuellement" pour le renvoyer quand même. J'envoie ma réponse par sécurité et je lis ce nouveau mail et j'essaie.

----------


## Calymone

> Calymone, c'est paris Evreux pour toi?


Oui, il faut que je vois avec Fauve, qui est notre co-traineuse habituelle  :: 

Je vais l'appeler demain à la première heure, pour connaitre son prochain trajet (elle le fait régulièrement  :: )

Evreux oui, c'est plus près de Paris, et ca évite aux gens de faire trop de route, c'est nous qui faisons le petit bout qui reste ^^

Merci Venise  ::

----------


## catoune 13

> j'étais en train de répondre "manuellement" pour le renvoyer quand même. J'envoie ma réponse par sécurité et je lis ce nouveau mail et j'essaie.


le mail est parti, ça m'a l'air bon (je ne l'avais jamais fait avant)

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

recu votre mail avec indications

----------


## catoune 13

> recu votre mail avec indications


si je n'ai pas "merdouillé", l'autre devrait suivre...

----------


## jellyjen

:: MERCI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :: 

SVP sauvez les autres!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DON DE 15 euros pas besoin de reçu

----------


## SarahC

> *ETRE FA, C'EST QUOI?
> *
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/14373-SOS!-Chats-en-danger-de-mort-RP-67-68-79-etc-etc-etc!
> 
> *Comme vous le comprendrez, les SOS se succèdent de semaine en semaine, et nous n'y arriverons plus à terme!
> 
> Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!
> 
> * *En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
> ...


Des fois que des novices de la FA nous lisent, je remets ce que c'est.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> si je n'ai pas "merdouillé", l'autre devrait suivre...


ca marche vous ai renvoyé un mail sur asso

----------


## SarahC

_Allez, il faut d'autres miracles! Même s'ils seront plus "classiques"!_*

RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

Report de la semaine passée:
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) - reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif

+ ceux de cette semaine: 
50  (TROCA) - reçu indispensable
20  (Sév51) - reçu si possible
20  (Zark) pour la lapine - reçu fiscal si possible
* :: * Zark, vous pouvez de suite contacter Ani-nounou pour ce don, il sort ce WE! Je retire le don du décompte car concerne Mme Lapine!*  :: 
* 30  (Mirabelle) pas besoin de reçu 
10  (Zessouille) - reçu si possible
10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20  (CathyMini) - reçu si possible
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu
20 (pistache69) - sans reçu c'est bon
20 (manitian) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
**20 (Alicelovespets) pour 1 ou 7,8 et 9 - avec reçu**
**20 (Coxigrue) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
15  (Jellyjen) - pas besoin de reçu
**
TOTAL : 380 

+ Bons pour : 7 stérilisations et 8 castrations par Partenaire77 

QUI SUIT ?* :: 

*Les dons servent à beaucoup de choses,  ce sont des   "coups de pouce" aux rares assocs ou refuges qui aident,  pour diverses   choses, notamment un rappel de vaccins, une  stérilisation, une   castration, des soins divers type coryza, une  opération, une consult   véto en urgence car en ce moment quelques chats  de la liste ont un   coryza, etc. On peut pointer sa préférence, mais  aussi ajouter "ou pour tout chat de la liste sinon".

Certaines assocs peuvent délivrer des reçus, certaines pas encore. Cela    n'a rien à voir avec la qualité de l'association ou son travail sur le    terrain, c'est parfois une question de statuts, mais aussi  d'ancienneté   dans le milieu de la protection.

Merci, par conséquent de préciser AVEC RECU ou AVEC OU SANS RECU, pour que je sache à la fin comment répartir la chose.

Sachant que bien évidemment, ce sont des PROMESSES    et que tant que les chats ne sont pas sortis, personne n'envoie rien,    cela va de soi.

Je mets (ou les assocs elles-mêmes, ça me fait gagner du temps) les factures en ligne qd contexte véto. 

Que dire de plus? Parlez en à vos collègues,    parents, amis, même 5  + 5 , etc... sont une forme d'aide, et nous    sommes tous acteurs de ces SOS là si nous le voulons bien, par    diffusions, dons, en devenant FA temporaire, en passant un sac Ikea, en    donnant un coup de main pour un trajet en train, ou en voiture, etc,    etc....*

----------


## catoune 13

> ca marche vous ai renvoyé un mail sur asso


et répondu.

Je pense que l'important est de sortir les malades, l'asso peut être trouvée après car je peux laisser "traîner" quelques jours une facture chez le véto.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

c'est pas possible catoune il faut que l asso reserve directement en fourriere en envoyant ses statuts sinon pas de sortie possible. On cherche de notre coté une asso pour vous couvrir, mais il faut agir très vite; on se tient au courant demain matin

----------


## SarahC

> et répondu.
> 
> Je pense que l'important est de sortir les malades, l'asso peut être trouvée après car je peux laisser "traîner" quelques jours une facture chez le véto.


*
Le souci est que l'assoc doit se porter garante ET de la sortie ET du suivi (et placement) mais on doit le savoir avant et pouvoir en parler par tél aussi avec le ou la responsable de l'assoc en question afin de faire connaissance et de lui expliquer la marche à suivre. Pour mémoire, ce n'est pas "nous", car nous ne sommes que les diffuseurs, c'est la "loi" qui impose ces critères là, mes contacts se chargent de faire l'intermédiaire.*  :: 

http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/acces-...fourriere.html




> *Art. L. 211-25 du Code rural*
> 
>  I.- Lorsque les chiens et les chats accueillis   dans la fourrière *sont identifiés* conformément à larticle L. 214-5 ou   par le *port dun collier* où  figurent le nom et ladresse de leur maître,   le gestionnaire de la  fourrière recherche, dans les plus brefs délais,   le propriétaire de  lanimal. (...)
> *A lissue dun délai  franc de garde de huit jours ouvrés*, si lanimal  na pas été réclamé par  son propriétaire, il est considéré comme  abandonné et *devient la  propriété du gestionnaire de la fourrière, qui  peut en disposer dans les  conditions définies ci-après.* 
> 
>  II.- Dans les départements indemnes de rage, le  gestionnaire de la  fourrière peut garder les animaux *dans la limite de  la capacité  daccueil de la fourrière*. Après avis dun vétérinaire, *le  gestionnaire  peut céder les animaux à titre gratuit à des fondations ou  des  associations de protection des animaux* disposant dun refuge qui,   seules, sont habilitées à proposer les animaux à ladoption à un nouveau   propriétaire. (...)
> *Après lexpiration du délai de garde* [de 8 jours], *si le vétérinaire en constate la nécessité, il procède à leuthanasie de lanimal.*

----------


## catoune 13

je ne crois pas que bernard04/AEVANA lira ses mails demain assez tôt pour te/me répondre.

Je lui fais quand même un mail avec ton adresse pour sa réponse de l'asso.

Celle de Chaperlipopette alors ? ou une autre... Merdoum si près du but...

Tu (le "tu", c'est bien aussi) peux donc me joindre demain pour me tenir au courant, j’appellerai Bernard pour le tenir au courant.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Je te fais un mp pour ne pas alourdir le sujet

----------


## SarahC

:: *On a une idée pour le FIV+, il faut JUSTE UNE FA d'une semaine, une pièce, une seule, qui peut lui sauver la vie!! Qui peut?*  ::

----------


## SarahC

:: *On a besoin de FA temporaires, 15 jours, il y a bien des personnes sur la RP qui ne partent pas!!!!! Qui ont une pièce de libre!!!!*  ::

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à    jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour  tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes  données)_


*FA de quarantaine pour:*

*2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable*
*Sont ensemble

=> Chatperlipopette + co-voiturage à trouver direction 07 (on doit réserver demain donc on doit mettre la chose en place)

**7) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable 
8) mâle 5 mois brun tabby sociable
9) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable*
 ::  *Lésion oculaire irréversible à un il, à énucléer*  :: 
_7, 8 et 9 sont en fin de coryza_
_Sont ensemble_

_=> Calymone pour le plus en danger, voire  un 2ème car sont en mauvais état, et FA aussi pr le 3ème, et ASSO +  co-voiturage à trouver direction 27 (on doit réserver demain, bis)_

*28) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
Coryza
*_=> France81, FA en attente de co-trainage + co-voiturage à trouver direction Alsace (on doit réserver demain, bis)_

*20) Mâle, 2 mois, noir et blanc, sociable*
 :: * il blanchi, coryza*  :: 




> Envoyé par *boxer75019* 
>  J'ai contacté babe 78 pour prendre en charge le numéro 20, à voir


_=> En attente de validation (résa vendredi)
_
*23) Femelle, 2 ans, rousse tabby à poils mi-longs, sociable
**Coryza*
_=> En attente de validation éventuelle (résa vendredi)

_
*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE:
**
1) mâle 6 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+*
 :: * N'est pas en super état, a dû en baver, super gentil, ce serait bien qu'il sorte*  :: 


* 
4) femelle 4 mois noire un peu craintive*

*5) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc timide
6) femelle 4 mois noire et blanche timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*10) femelle 3 mois noire et blanche timide
11) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
12) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide*
*13) femelle (maman) 1 ans noire et blanc* _(léger coryza)_ *sociable*
_Sont ensemble_


*14) Femelle 3 mois noir timide mais téméraire
15) mâle 3 mois noir timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*16) Mâle 10 mois noir timide 
*
*17) Femelle, 10 mois noire, réservée, mais sociable*


*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE, AU PIRE A LA* *PREMIÈRE HEURE** LE* *23** DÉCEMBRE:

*
*19) Mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable*

*22) Femelle, 2 ans, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement*

*24) Femelle, noire et blanche, un peu craintive
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
âges à venir
24 & 25 viennent du même endroit

26) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, un peu craintive
Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement

27) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
Coryza

*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Catoune, pensez aussi qu'il nous faut une FA temporaire entre sortie et arrivée, et co-voit si jamais on y arrive.

J'en profite pour remettre le récap:

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*:

- *JEUDI 22/12:* *Paris* *Gare de Lyon* -> *Lyon Part Dieu* (69) / *Lyon Part Dieu* (69) -> *Bellegarde* (01) par *francinette* [TRAIN]
- *JEUDI 22/12: Paris* ->* Lannion* (22) via *Rennes* (35), *Saint Brieuc* (22), *Plouaret* (22) à *12h13*par *Lady92* (retour en sens inverse le 26) [TRAIN]
- *JEUDI 22/12 :* *Paris Gare de l'Est* -> *St Dizier* (52) par *Lusiole* [TRAIN]
- *JEUDI 22/12: Paris* ->* Bar Le Duc* (55) à *13h58* par *adoptions nord*[TRAIN]
- *JEUDI 22/12: Paris* ->* Département du Gers* (32) via *Bordeaux* (33) par *Salambo* [VOITURE]

- *VENDREDI 23/12:* *Paris Gare de l'Est* -> *Troyes* (10) à *15h12* par *Alexiel-chan* [TRAIN] *(2 caisses)* 
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* *Fontenay-en-Parisis* (95) -> *Saint Valery* (80) par *Malira* [VOITURE]
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* *Paris* -> *Limoges* (87) par *azerty87* départ en début de soirée [TRAIN] (prévenir Lily1973)
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* *Paris* -> *Angoulême* (16) à *19h21* par *Nad* [TRAIN]
- *VENDREDI 23/12* ou le *24/12:* *Paris* -> *Chartres* (28)par *Lycange* [TRAIN]

- *SAMEDI 24/12:* *Kremlin Bicêtre* (94) -> *Nancy* (54) à *6h* par *audreysutter* [VOITURE]
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* *RP 94* -> *Béthune* (62) à *8h* par *kabou94* [VOITURE]
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* *Chantilly* (60) -> *Cambrai* (59) départ Matin par *always* [VOITURE]
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* *Paris Montparnasse* ->* Biarritz* (64) à *14h29* par *audrey94* (gares desservies au passage* :* Bordeaux St Jean 17:57, Dax : 19:13, Bayonne : 19:45) [TRAIN]

- *DIMANCHE 25/12:* *Paris* -> *Bordeaux* (33) à *20h29* par *Adibou* [TRAIN]
- *DIMANCHE 25/12* ou le *26/12* *:* *Paris* -> *Marseille* (13) par *Lycange* [TRAIN]

- *MARDI 27/12:* *Paris Montparnasse* -> *Bordeaux st Jean* (33) et *Langon* (33) à *14h29* par *adoptions nord* [TRAIN]
- *VENDREDI 30/12:* *Paris* -> *Limoges* (87) par *azerty87* départ en début de soirée [TRAIN] (prévenir Lily1973)
- *SAMEDI 31/12:* *Paris Gare de Lyon* -> *Bellegarde* (01) / *Bellegarde* (01) -> *Aix les Bains* (73) par *francinette* [TRAIN]
- *DIMANCHE 01/01:* *Cambrai* (59) -> *Rodez* (12) via *L'Est de Paris* et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes par *La paRATno* [VOITURE]

- *LUNDI 02/01:* *Paris* -> *Bordeaux* (33) à *6h29* par *Luiniel* [TRAIN]
- *LUNDI 02/01:* *Paris* ->* Argelliers* (11) via *Orléans* (45), *Beziers* (34), *Narbonne* (11)... départ le matin par *delf&co*[VOITURE] *(1 caisse)*
- *LUNDI 02/01:* *Paris* ->* Dax* (40) à *14h19* par *Sothena*[TRAIN] 

- *MARDI 03/01:* *Paris* ->* Ales* (30) via *Nimes* (30) (probablement Valence, à vérifier)par *Elanym*[TRAIN] 

Covoit possible (voiture) dans les* Bouches du Rhone* autour de Marseille par *Dominobis* [VOITURE] *(4 caisses)*



*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*:

- *MERCREDI 21/12:* possibilité de faire une sortie pour les chats de 1 à 18 en fin de matinée par* Lexiekiwi (2 caisses)*
- *JEUDI 22/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi*
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi
*- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture (essentiellement 77, 93 et 94 mais toute la RP si nécessaire) par *Rinou* (2 caisses de transport)
- *MERCREDI 21/12,* *JEUDI 22/12 et* *VENDREDI 23/12 :* RP (91,94,77) en voiture par *Coxigrue* 
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi*
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* RP en voiture par *Heliums*

_Pouvez vous préciser le nombre de caisses max en votre possession pour les sorties, et aussi qui pourrait en prêter si proches et dispo de ces personnes là le jour donné?_ 

*D'autres propositions de Co-voiturage ? Co-trainage ? 
**Même si vous pensez que votre voyage  ne nous sera pas utile signalez le quand même, vous serez peut-être le  maillon qui pourra boucler une chaîne de solidarité.*

----------


## catoune 13

J'espère que les mails et les sms vont se croiser correctement demain matin en ce qui concerne ma proposition.

Je peux prendre un "lot" 4/5/6 ou 10/11/12/13 ou 14/15 ou 16 ou 17

sinon, une cession d'asso à asso est possible ? Pour gagner du temps...

Pour ne pas qu'ils crèvent là bas...  

Allez, je vais essayer de dormir un peu

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

merci catoune

----------


## fina_flora

> Catoune, pensez aussi qu'il nous faut une FA temporaire entre sortie et arrivée, et co-voit si jamais on y arrive.
> 
> J'en profite pour remettre le récap:
> 
> *RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*:
> 
> - *JEUDI 22/12:* *Paris* *Gare de Lyon* -> *Lyon Part Dieu* (69) / *Lyon Part Dieu* (69) -> *Bellegarde* (01) par *francinette* [TRAIN]
> - *JEUDI 22/12: Paris* ->* Lannion* (22) via *Rennes* (35), *Saint Brieuc* (22), *Plouaret* (22) à *12h13*par *Lady92* (retour en sens inverse le 26) [TRAIN]
> - *JEUDI 22/12 :* *Paris Gare de l'Est* -> *St Dizier* (52) par *Lusiole* [TRAIN]
> ...


*Fina_flora*:
- *FA de transit ou de quarantaine:*
j'ai 1 pièce de 4 à 5 m2 sans fenêtre immédiate (entrée) et 1 autre pièces de quarantaine de 10m2 avec fenêtre (cuisine) en plus de ma salle de bains de 6 m2 sans fenêtre pour faire de la quarantaine
cela fait *3 pièces de quarantaine sachant que l'entrée est pour chatperlipopette et les chatons 2  et 3

- Pas de sortie de fourrière cette cette semaine (car fourrière fermée samedi), mais sorties de "la fourrière" de fina_flora de lundi à vendredi prochain selon demande (1 à 2 sorties dans la semaine possible)*

----------


## mistercat

je viens d envoyer un mel a chatsendanger j'ai proposé fa quarantaine pour 15 J OU PLUS MAISON SECONDAIRE AVEC PIECE 50 M2 JE SUIS DANS LE 28 PRES DE CHARTRES JE PEUX ACCUEILLIR UNE FRATRIE OU LE FIV IL EST SI MIGNON TEL 06 27 77 57 01

----------


## boxer75019

Le N°20 et 23 vont bien à la patte de l'espoir mais pas chez moi donc en discussion avec monsieur (il a eu le malheur de me demander ce que je voulais pour noel !!!!!), j'ai besoin de rien mais je veux sortir deux chatons de fourrière pour qu'ils puissent passer noel au chaud, alors il m'a dit ok, donc je pensais aux 7/8/9 enfin ceux que ne pourrait pas prendre calymone

----------


## Rinou

Je vais tenter la même chose auprès de zhomme pour ce minou :



> *On a une idée pour le FIV+, il faut JUSTE UNE FA d'une semaine, une pièce, une seule, qui peut lui sauver la vie!! Qui peut?*


Par contre il faut que je connaisse avant sa date de départ et que celle-ci soit ferme.

----------


## TROCA

Il reste encore beaucoup trop de chats sans aucune piste. On continue à chercher pour eux.
Je rajoute 30 à mon don. Qui me suit ?
*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

Report de la semaine passée:
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) - reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif

+ ceux de cette semaine: 
80  (TROCA) - reçu indispensable
20  (Sév51) - reçu si possible
20  (Zark) pour la lapine - reçu fiscal si possible
* :: * Zark, vous pouvez de suite contacter Ani-nounou pour ce don, il sort ce WE! Je retire le don du décompte car concerne Mme Lapine!*  :: 
* 30  (Mirabelle) pas besoin de reçu 
10  (Zessouille) - reçu si possible
10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20  (CathyMini) - reçu si possible
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu
20 (pistache69) - sans reçu c'est bon
20 (manitian) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
**20 (Alicelovespets) pour 1 ou 7,8 et 9 - avec reçu**
**20 (Coxigrue) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
15  (Jellyjen) - pas besoin de reçu
**
TOTAL : 410 

+ Bons pour : 7 stérilisations et 8 castrations par Partenaire77*

----------


## TROCA

> *Le miracle de Noël c'est ça:*
> 
> 
> *=*
> 
> 
> *=* *18) femelle 1 an brun tabby timide/sociable
> **
> Donc une de sauvée, et la minette enfin retrouvée, et sortie ce jour!* 
> ...


Jellygen y a toujours cru . Elle avait senti qu'elle était toujours vivante et qu'elle la retrouverait un jour. Il s'est passé quelque chose entre elles et je pense que ce lien mystérieux  a sauvé cette petite. Quel nom lui avez-vous donné ?
On attend des photos et des nouvelles car nos coeurs ont tous battu pour cette petit minette.
J'espère que cela portera chance aux autres.
Comme quoi les photos c'est quand même important ; cela permet les coups de coeurs comme celui de Jellygen pour cette chatte. Une belle histoire de Noël comme on  aimerait  en avoir plus souvent.
Mille câlins et bisous à la petite et merci à Jellygen pour son acharnement à la sauver.
Cela nous donne la force de continuer pour tous les autres qui méritent aussi de connaitre de belles rencontres avec des humains.

----------


## catoune 13

les statuts d'AEVANA ont été envoyés ce matin de bonne heure (avant 7h30).

Merci Bernard !

----------


## TROCA

Y a t-il de nouvelles pistes pour tous les chats qui restent sans solution ?
 ::   ::   ::   ::  * POUR CEUX QUI RESTENT . L'HEURE TOURNE ET LE DANGER APPROCHE POUR EUX DE NE PAS PASSER LA SEMAINE! NE LAISSONS PAS LA FOURRIERE REGLER LEUR SORT.                                                                                                     *

----------


## Rusalka

pour commencer, je peux prendre le FIV+ en quarantaine, au moins;
je réfléchis pour trouver une solution pour prendre plusieurs, bien évidemment

----------


## Rusalka

je suis lente sur la détente comme d'hab, si j'ai bien compris, ceux qui nous réservons arriveront que la semaine prochaine? il faut juste les réserver cette semaine pour les sauver et on a le weekend en plus pour organiser la place chez soi?

----------


## Rusalka

au besoin, ok pour moi pour le FIV+ en FALD

----------


## Rusalka

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me prêter, louer, donner ou vendre des grands cages genre dog kennel? C'est que j'ai préparé mon garage chauffé pour des arrivants en quarantaine, je sais que ce n'est pas Versailles, mais même être un peu serré, au chaud, gamelles pleines, litière changé 2 fois par jour pour le temps de trouver mieux (deux à quatre semaines) est mieux que mourir dans une cage froide seul dans un lieu inhospitalier...
j'aurais besoin de votre aide s'il vous plaît!!!
suis prête à accueillir un maximum pour les sauver TOUS, mais ce coup-ci besoin d'aide...

----------


## Rusalka

le FIV+, lui, sera dans mon bureau, pas dans le garage, celui-ci serait pour les cas coryza

----------


## TROCA

> je viens d envoyer un mel a chatsendanger j'ai proposé fa quarantaine pour 15 J OU PLUS MAISON SECONDAIRE AVEC PIECE 50 M2 JE SUIS DANS LE 28 PRES DE CHARTRES JE PEUX ACCUEILLIR UNE FRATRIE OU LE FIV IL EST SI MIGNON TEL 06 27 77 57 01


Pouvez vous rééditer votre proposition en l'envoyant de toute urgence si pas déjà fait sur SOSchatsnac@gmail.com qui est le lien pour ce post.

----------


## Rinou

> Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me prêter, louer, donner ou vendre des grands cages genre dog kennel? C'est que j'ai préparé mon garage chauffé pour des arrivants en quarantaine, je sais que ce n'est pas Versailles, mais même être un peu serré, au chaud, gamelles pleines, litière changé 2 fois par jour pour le temps de trouver mieux (deux à quatre semaines) est mieux que mourir dans une cage froide seul dans un lieu inhospitalier...
> j'aurais besoin de votre aide s'il vous plaît!!!
> suis prête à accueillir un maximum pour les sauver TOUS, mais ce coup-ci besoin d'aide...


Je peux te *prêter* une cage de convalo (celle en plastique jaune/orange).

----------


## La Rainette

> Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me prêter, louer, donner ou vendre des grands cages genre dog kennel? C'est que j'ai préparé mon garage chauffé pour des arrivants en quarantaine, je sais que ce n'est pas Versailles, mais même être un peu serré, au chaud, gamelles pleines, litière changé 2 fois par jour pour le temps de trouver mieux (deux à quatre semaines) est mieux que mourir dans une cage froide seul dans un lieu inhospitalier...
> j'aurais besoin de votre aide s'il vous plaît!!!
> suis prête à accueillir un maximum pour les sauver TOUS, mais ce coup-ci besoin d'aide...


Flokelo a une cage de convalo à moi (orange et jaune en plastique pr situer) que je dois récupérer depuis cet été.
Je vous la prête avec plaisir Rusalka, elle est de vôtre côté de la RP (à côté de Sartrouville 78) donc je pense qu'il vous sera plus facile de la récupérer que moi, autant qu'elle vous serve !!!

----------


## Rusalka

Super, merci Rinou!  Ca m'avance déjà beaucoup!!!! Ok, j'envoie à SOSchatsnac@gmail.com!!!!

----------


## Rusalka

Merci La Rainette aussi! Nos msg se sont croisés, pour ça je suis en retard!!

----------


## banzai

a-t-on solutionné la F.A conva 15 jours des 2 petits à chaperlipopette et son lapin jusqu'en juin ?
RECAP DE CEUX SANS SOLUTION

----------


## Rusalka

on va y arriver, non? de les sortir TOUS de là!!!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

La resa a ete faite ce matin pour les 2 petits que je chapeaute. pour la lapine elle a ete reservee par une autre structure.

----------


## fina_flora

> *2) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable
> 3) mâle 4 mois noir et blanc sociable
> **Sont ensemble
> 
> bon, je les prends, si pas d'autre solution en transit, quarantaine, le temps d'un covoiturage vers l'association de chatperlipopette
> reste plus qu'à gérer la sortie, sachant que je rentre tard jeudi soir (dîner sur Paris jeudi soir) 
> 
> OK pour moi, j'ai eu fina flora au tel tout à l'heure.*


@ banzai, voila où on en est pour les 2 chats de chaperlipopette

----------


## Rinou

Rusalka, tu prends donc nos 2 cages (celle de la rainette et la mienne) ou bien une seule ?

----------


## TROCA

Où en est-on ? Quels sont les chats réservés ? Y a-t-il des sortants aujourd'hui ? Si oui les quels ?
Quelqu'un peut-il répondre ?

*ON NE LACHE PAS ! PAS DE PAUSE AVANT QUE TOUS AIENT TROUVE DES SOLUTIONS*

----------


## Rusalka

Je prends les deux (je les rendrai après, bien évidemment) s'il te plaît et j'en aurai encore besoin d'autres, parce que pour l'instant il n'y a pas beaucoup du monde qui écrit sur ce post, il y a encore beaucoup à sauver...
le FIV+ sera en liberté dans le bureau, mais ma sdb et rdchaussée sera occupé par autre SOS, tous ceux de ce SOS et qui ne trouveront pas d'autre solution meilleure devront transiter dans mon garage, en cages...

----------


## Verlaine

Où peut-on acheter des cages de convalo et à quel prix en moyenne?

----------


## Fée des chats

Rusalka, je peux pas prendre de chats en accueil mais je peux te prêter 2 cages, 1 grand Kennel chien et 1 cage de convalo si t'as besoin, par contre je peux pas conduire car sciatique  ::  il faut venir les chercher dans le 91, elles sont à ta dispo si tu peux les récup.

----------


## Gaston

Pour Rusalka
Je récupère une cage ce soir, mais je ne connais pas son état. Je travaille sur la commune d'Elancourt on peu convenir d'un rendez vous pour que tu la récupère. 
Hélas, je ne peux en prendre car la salle de bain et les deux pièces du garage sont déjà occupées pour des quarantaine, dont une avec des petits malades.
Mais je suis malade à l'idée de passer Noël en sachant que certains n'ont pas de solution........

----------


## Gaston

Minichina, tu habite où dans le 91, réponse et n° de téléphone en MP) je pourrais passer les prendre et les mener jusqu'à Elancourt demain.

----------


## TROCA

Des nouvelles ? Plus aucune intervention sur le post alors que le delai approche.
Il faut continuer a se mobiliser pour tous ceux qui n ont encore aucune solution §

----------


## Rinou

> Où peut-on acheter des cages de convalo et à quel prix en moyenne?


Je t'envoie ça en mp.

----------


## TROCA

Merci de m'envoyer aussi Rinou car cela peut intéresser d'autres personnes que je connais.

----------


## Rinou

mp envoyé. :Smile:

----------


## Lady92

Moi aussi j veux bien! Vite, il n est pas encore trop tard pour leur offrir la vie...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors on en est où pour tous les minous restants ? Est-ce qu'on peut avoir un récap svp ?

----------


## TROCA

*oui des nouvelles par pitie !*

----------


## SarahC

Je me suis couchée à près de 5h donc pas matinale pour le coup.
Et j'ai moi aussi une famille et des cadeaux en retard + un chat malade à garder, je suis chez la personne à qui il appartient, je n'ai pu me connecter avt, désolée. 
*
Alors de bonnes nouvelles et de mauvaises, non liées aux réservations car même faites des eutha sanitaires ont été faites au vu de l'état jugé trop mauvais de certains.*

*Nous avons, pr les bonnes nouvelles, sortis plus de chats qu'au pointage d'hier, la moins bonne et qu'on les emmène tous chez le véto soit pour soins, soins pr hospi,* *donc plus que jamais j'en appelle à votre aide pour les dons.*

*Pr les petits de Chatperlipopette, ils sont concernés, et ont un mâle noir et blanc sociable qui allaient av eux qui était un oubli sur les listes. Nous l'avons réservé qd même, car jamais je n'aurais eu le coeur de le laisser.* Je vous laisse imaginer la sympathie obligée et crispée d'un co-voitureur qui vous annonce cela sur place, et ma réaction, que ça plaise ou non, ben j'ai dis qu'on le prendrait, et on trouvera une solution si jamais. On verra, le plus dur aurait été de le laisser seul là-bas, pas de trouver une autre place. 
*
Des petits sont morts, et un petit de la maman aussi.*

*Le FIV+ sort en urgence et sera récup chez le véto qd sera en état.*
*
Les petits qui ont des soucis d'yeux ont une solution, mais un des 3 chats semble avoir l'oeil pourri, et donc comme solution, car on avait une piste cette nuit, cette autre piste sauve maman et les BB restants.* 
*
Ils ont peut être juste une coup de baisse de forme temporaire, mais le contexte ne se prête pas aux soins non plus.... Logique....
*
Pour Catoune, nous avons eu les statuts mais devons avoir une FA temporaire avant de savoir comment avancer, et contacter de vive voix l'assoc. *Pas d'autres eutha, et encore la possibilité de les réserver, nous avons quelques jours pr les chats restants entre 1 et 17, sachant qu'entre 19 et la fin de la liste, les réservations c'est demain.

Les arrêtés sont indiqués, les sauvés sont retirés de la liste, je posterai les besoins de co-voit plus tard car je ne suis pas chez moi, donc le net pas facilement accessible tout le temps. Nous sommes lus, et je rappelle que la fourrière est une conséquence,* *les premiers fautifs sont ceux qui ont contribué à les faire arriver là.* 

*
Voici donc la liste réactualisée:

*  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!* :: _

(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à     jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour   tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes   données)_
 
*28) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
Coryza
*_=> France81, FA en attente de co-trainage + co-voiturage à trouver direction Alsace (on doit réserver demain, bis)_

*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE:
**
*4) "arrêtée"

5) "arrêté"
6) "arrêtée"
Sont ensemble

10) "arrêtée"

*14) Femelle 3 mois noir timide mais téméraire
15) mâle 3 mois noir timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*16) Mâle 10 mois noir timide 
*
*17) Femelle, 10 mois noire, timide, mais sociable*


*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE, AU PIRE A LA* *PREMIÈRE HEURE** LE* *23** DÉCEMBRE:

*
*19) Mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable*

*22) Femelle, 2 ans, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement*

*24) Femelle, noire et blanche, un peu craintive
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
âges à venir
24 & 25 viennent du même endroit

26) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, un peu craintive
Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement

27) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
Coryza

*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Je propose de couvrir le FIV le numéro 1 si FA longue durée pour lui !!!
> 
> car personne n'en voudra mais j'ai envie de lui laisser sa chance à ce loulou.


Il a trouvé une association, merci.

----------


## SarahC

> je suis lente sur la détente comme d'hab, si j'ai bien compris, ceux qui nous réservons arriveront que la semaine prochaine? il faut juste les réserver cette semaine pour les sauver et on a le weekend en plus pour organiser la place chez soi?


Je vous rappelle ce soir pour faire un point. Merci.

----------


## SarahC

> Pouvez vous rééditer votre proposition en l'envoyant de toute urgence si pas déjà fait sur SOSchatsnac@gmail.com qui est le lien pour ce post.


Nous avons bien reçu la proposition, pour le moment, pr le 28 aller retour selon destination, nous sommes un peu loin des FA longue durée, mais tout dépend de comment cela avance jusqu'à demain. Sait on jamais.

----------


## SarahC

> Super, merci Rinou!  Ca m'avance déjà beaucoup!!!! Ok, j'envoie à SOSchatsnac@gmail.com!!!!


Pour le FIV, il est chez le véto tout près de chez Rinou, si nous pouvons opter pr la FA courte durée chez elle, donc si on peut reporter votre aide pr d'autres ds votre secteur, je vous fais signe ce soir, car je ne peux matériellement suivre tous les allers retours des chats et je fais au plus simple et au plus rapide.

Fina Flora, idem, comme les petits sont en soins, ils resteront près de leur véto en FA temporaire chez une personne hors Rescue, car niveau soins, il faudra une présence plus qu'en soirée.

----------


## SarahC

> a-t-on solutionné la F.A conva 15 jours des 2 petits à chaperlipopette et son lapin jusqu'en juin ?
> RECAP DE CEUX SANS SOLUTION


Le lapin va en FA directement sous Ani Nounou et en plus pas de piste aussi longue en temporaire.

----------


## SarahC

> Rusalka, tu prends donc nos 2 cages (celle de la rainette et la mienne) ou bien une seule ?


Plus de sortie pr les chats de jeudi demain, sont tous sortis, dc à voir, car si tu es tjs ok, tu restes ds ton secteur, faudrait juste que ta piste temporaire colle tjs et que tu puisses le récup après le véto.

Boxer, on s'organise pour t'appeler pr organiser l'arrivée des 3 petits aux yeux pas top.

----------


## Gaston

Le besoin de cage est-il toujours d'actualité, dois je aller chercher les 2 cages de minichina??????????

Je laisserais dans ma voiture celle que je vais chercher ce soir au besoin......

Pouvez vous m'envoyer en mp le lien pour en acheter..................

----------


## SarahC

> Où peut-on acheter des cages de convalo et à quel prix en moyenne?


Faut voir parfois il y a des cages à dinde en occas, les cages jaunes, et des cages à chiens en métal, des transporteurs, en occas, genre cages XL, ou en vente sur Ebay. Je peux donner un modèle plus tard qd j'aurai le temps.

----------


## Rinou

> Plus de sortie pr les chats de jeudi demain, sont tous sortis, dc à voir, car si tu es tjs ok, tu restes ds ton secteur, faudrait juste que ta piste temporaire colle tjs et que tu puisses le récup après le véto.


Zhomme est d'accord pour que je garde un minou jusqu'au 1er janvier maxi (c'est mon cadeau de Noël).
Par contre il m'a dit "en cage uniquement". :: 
Comme rusalka n'en a plus besoin, je réunirai donc les deux miennes pour qu'il ait un peu plus de place le pauvre.
Est-ce que ça peut aller ?
Si oui, chez quel véto est-il et qui dois-je contacter ?

----------


## SarahC

Nous n'avons pour le moment "plus que" la petite avec oeil blanchi et la minette rousse à sortir demain, direction Plaisir, à la louche. En partance de la RP est. Détails en privé.

Et j'espère bien entendu pouvoir sortir encore d'autres chats à travers votre aide à tous, dons, FA, associations.

Je dois me déconnecter, je rappelle ce soir les personnes indiquées, car nous avons encore des urgences en attente de solution sorties à l'arrache comme le petit en plus des 2 petits de Chaperli. 

A plus tard, continuons, ne baissons pas les bras!!!

----------


## SarahC

> Zhomme est d'accord pour que je garde un minou jusqu'au 2 janvier maxi (c'est mon cadeau de Noël).
> Par contre il m'a dit "en cage uniquement".
> Comme rusalka n'en a plus besoin, je réunirai donc les deux miennes pour qu'il ait un peu plus de place le pauvre.
> Est-ce que ça peut aller ?
> Si oui, chez quel véto est-il et qui dois-je contacter ?


Oui, dans tous les cas on était ds un contexte cage de convalo. Je te tiens au courant plus tard. Le véto est ds le 93.

Je dois quitter le net, je reviens en fin de journée. On attend de savoir ce qu'il en est qd tout le monde aura fait un passage véto.

----------


## SarahC

*28) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
Coryza
*_=> France81, FA en attente de co-trainage + co-voiturage à trouver direction Alsace (on doit réserver demain, bis)

__+ CO VOIT DIRECTION PLAISIR POUR DEUX CHATS DEMAIN OU FA D'UNE NUIT SAMEDI!!!!_ _

Urgences périphérique à la liste des chats à sauver!
__
+ FA à trouver aussi selon les propositions pour les chats que Catoune peut prendre._

----------


## TROCA

::  *pour les 4 petits bouts de 4 mois dont la vie vient d'être "arrêtée " .
L'ombre de leurs petites âmes attristera notre Noêl .
Il n'y aura pas eu de miracle pour eux* 
*
ON CONTINUE POUR TOUS LES AUTRES . ON NE BAISSE PAS LES BRAS MALGRE NOTRE PEINE* !

*IL FAUT ENCORE DES DONS POUR CEUX QUI SONT SORTIS ET QUI ONT BESOIN DE SOINS AINSI QUE POUR TOUS LES AUTRES QUI J'ESPERE SORTIRONT DEMAIN.*

----------


## TROCA

Je rajoute 20.

*IL FAUT ENCORE DES DONS POUR SAUVER DES VIES ! ALORS QUI ME SUIT ?* 

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

Report de la semaine passée:
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) - reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif

+ ceux de cette semaine: 
100  (TROCA) - reçu indispensable
20  (Sév51) - reçu si possible
20  (Zark) pour la lapine - reçu fiscal si possible
* :: * Zark, vous pouvez de suite contacter Ani-nounou pour ce don, il sort ce WE! Je retire le don du décompte car concerne Mme Lapine!*  :: 
* 30  (Mirabelle) pas besoin de reçu 
10  (Zessouille) - reçu si possible
10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20  (CathyMini) - reçu si possible
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu
20 (pistache69) - sans reçu c'est bon
20 (manitian) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
**20 (Alicelovespets) pour 1 ou 7,8 et 9 - avec reçu**
**20 (Coxigrue) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
15  (Jellyjen) - pas besoin de reçu
**
TOTAL : 430 

+ Bons pour : 7 stérilisations et 8 castrations par Partenaire77*

----------


## Rusalka

Je crois que je suis un peu perdue, je vais tout relire, là je ne sais pas qui viendra, mais pour rassurer tout le monde, étant donné que beaucoup de monde m'aide pour les cages, je suis prête à prendre TOUS CEUX qui n'ont pas trouvés de solution ailleurs, tout ce que je voudrais c'est qu'on arrive à les sauver TOUS de la mort pour commencer, de toute façon je ne pars pas pour les fêtes, j'aurai le temps de "ranger" mieux après, tous ceux qui viendront

----------


## Rinou

D'après ce que j'ai compris tu ne devais pas avoir besoin de cages.
Le minet FIV+ est hospitalisé dans mon secteur et devrait ensuite venir passer qq jours chez moi.

----------


## Rusalka

je viens de lire qu'il y a déjà des décès, mon Dieu, pourquoi pourquoi pourquoi....

----------


## lorris

> Je crois que je suis un peu perdue, je vais tout relire, là je ne sais pas qui viendra, mais pour rassurer tout le monde, étant donné que beaucoup de monde m'aide pour les cages, je suis prête à prendre TOUS CEUX qui n'ont pas trouvés de solution ailleurs, tout ce que je voudrais c'est qu'on arrive à les sauver TOUS de la mort pour commencer, de toute façon je ne pars pas pour les fêtes, j'aurai le temps de "ranger" mieux après, tous ceux qui viendront



il y a trois minous du SOS 62 à la peine !

----------


## babe78

> il y a trois minous du SOS 62 à la peine !




oui et encore 11 ici qui n'ont encore aucune solution et 4 déjà euthanasiés

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Je rajoute une proposition de co-voit pour Grenoble :


*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*:

- *JEUDI 22/12:* *Paris* *Gare de Lyon* -> *Lyon Part Dieu* (69) / *Lyon Part Dieu* (69) -> *Bellegarde* (01) par *francinette* [TRAIN]
- *JEUDI 22/12: Paris* ->* Lannion* (22) via *Rennes* (35), *Saint Brieuc* (22), *Plouaret* (22) à *12h13*par *Lady92* (retour en sens inverse le 26) [TRAIN]
- *JEUDI 22/12 :* *Paris Gare de l'Est* -> *St Dizier* (52) par *Lusiole* [TRAIN]
- *JEUDI 22/12: Paris* ->* Bar Le Duc* (55) à *13h58* par *adoptions nord*[TRAIN]
- *JEUDI 22/12: Paris* ->* Département du Gers* (32) via *Bordeaux* (33) par *Salambo* [VOITURE]

- *VENDREDI 23/12:* *Paris Gare de l'Est* -> *Troyes* (10) à *15h12* par *Alexiel-chan* [TRAIN] *(2 caisses)* 
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* *Fontenay-en-Parisis* (95) -> *Saint Valery* (80) par *Malira* [VOITURE]
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* *Paris* -> *Limoges* (87) par *azerty87* départ en début de soirée [TRAIN] (prévenir Lily1973)
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* *Paris* -> *Angoulême* (16) à *19h21* par *Nad* [TRAIN]
- *VENDREDI 23/12* ou le *24/12:* *Paris* -> *Chartres* (28)par *Lycange* [TRAIN]

- *SAMEDI 24/12:* *Kremlin Bicêtre* (94) -> *Nancy* (54) à *6h* par *audreysutter* [VOITURE]
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* *RP 94* -> *Béthune* (62) à *8h* par *kabou94* [VOITURE]
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* *Chantilly* (60) -> *Cambrai* (59) départ Matin par *always* [VOITURE]
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* *Paris Montparnasse* ->* Biarritz* (64) à *14h29* par *audrey94* (gares desservies au passage* :* Bordeaux St Jean 17:57, Dax : 19:13, Bayonne : 19:45) [TRAIN]

- *DIMANCHE 25/12:* *Paris* -> *Bordeaux* (33) à *20h29* par *Adibou* [TRAIN]
- *DIMANCHE 25/12* ou le *26/12* *:* *Paris* -> *Marseille* (13) par *Lycange* [TRAIN]

- *MARDI 27/12:* *Paris Montparnasse* -> *Bordeaux st Jean* (33) et *Langon* (33) à *14h29* par *adoptions nord* [TRAIN]
- *MARDI 27/12:* *Paris Gare de Lyon* -> *Grenoble* (38)  à *19h37* par *Mexaya* [TRAIN]

- *VENDREDI 30/12:* *Paris* -> *Limoges* (87) par *azerty87* départ en début de soirée [TRAIN] (prévenir Lily1973)
- *SAMEDI 31/12:* *Paris Gare de Lyon* -> *Bellegarde* (01) / *Bellegarde* (01) -> *Aix les Bains* (73) par *francinette* [TRAIN]
- *DIMANCHE 01/01:* *Cambrai* (59) -> *Rodez* (12) via *L'Est de Paris* et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes par *La paRATno* [VOITURE]

- *LUNDI 02/01:* *Paris* -> *Bordeaux* (33) à *6h29* par *Luiniel* [TRAIN]
- *LUNDI 02/01:* *Paris* ->* Argelliers* (11) via *Orléans* (45), *Beziers* (34), *Narbonne* (11)... départ le matin par *delf&co*[VOITURE] *(1 caisse)*
- *LUNDI 02/01:* *Paris* ->* Dax* (40) à *14h19* par *Sothena*[TRAIN] 

- *MARDI 03/01:* *Paris* ->* Ales* (30) via *Nimes* (30) (probablement Valence, à vérifier)par *Elanym*[TRAIN] 

Covoit possible (voiture) dans les* Bouches du Rhone* autour de Marseille par *Dominobis* [VOITURE] *(4 caisses)*



*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*:

- *MERCREDI 21/12:* possibilité de faire une sortie pour les chats de 1 à 18 en fin de matinée par* Lexiekiwi (2 caisses)*
- *JEUDI 22/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi*
- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi
*- *VENDREDI 23/12:* RP en voiture (essentiellement 77, 93 et 94 mais toute la RP si nécessaire) par *Rinou* (2 caisses de transport)
- *MERCREDI 21/12,* *JEUDI 22/12 et* *VENDREDI 23/12 :* RP (91,94,77) en voiture par *Coxigrue* 
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* RP en voiture par *Lexiekiwi*
- *SAMEDI 24/12:* RP en voiture par *Heliums*

_Pouvez vous préciser le  nombre de caisses max en votre possession pour les sorties, et aussi qui  pourrait en prêter si proches et dispo de ces personnes là le jour  donné?_ 

*D'autres propositions de Co-voiturage ? Co-trainage ? 
**Même si vous  pensez que votre voyage  ne nous sera pas utile signalez le quand même,  vous serez peut-être le  maillon qui pourra boucler une chaîne de  solidarité.*

----------


## TROCA

*OUI IL RESTE 11 CHATS QUI RISQUENT DE REJOINDRE LES 4 PETITS BOUTS DANS LA MORT SI NOUS NE NOUS NE NOUS MOBILISONS PAS TOUS POUR LES SORTIR.*

*A tous ceux que cette pensée peut émouvoir et qui ne sont pas encore manifestés, il est temps  de faire un DON même minime pour marquer votre intérêt pour eux, de faire une**PROPOSITION D'ACCUEIL OU DE COVOITURAGE . NOUS POUVONS TOUS AIDER ! TOUT SAUF L'INFIFFERENCE !!!
*

----------


## Rusalka

Tout ce que je peux dire c'est que je veux bien prendre tous ceux qui n'ont pas de solution si j'ai des cages pour eux, je ne peux pas dire mieux...

----------


## momo

*28) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
**Coryza
**=> France81, FA en attente de co-trainage + co-voiturage à trouver direction Alsace (on doit réserver demain, bis)

+ CO VOIT DIRECTION PLAISIR POUR DEUX CHATS DEMAIN OU FA D'UNE NUIT SAMEDI!!!!* _

Urgences périphérique à la liste des chats à sauver!
__
+ FA à trouver aussi selon les propositions pour les chats que Catoune peut prendre. 

Pour les 2 minous à emmener à Plaisir,est ce possible en transports en communs SVP?
MERCI._

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Pr les petits de Chatperlipopette, ils sont concernés, et ont un mâle noir et blanc sociable qui allaient av eux qui était un oubli sur les listes. Nous l'avons réservé qd même, car jamais je n'aurais eu le coeur de le laisser.* Je vous laisse imaginer la sympathie obligée et crispée d'un co-voitureur qui vous annonce cela sur place, et ma réaction, que ça plaise ou non, ben j'ai dis qu'on le prendrait, et on trouvera une solution si jamais. On verra, le plus dur aurait été de le laisser seul là-bas, pas de trouver une autre place. 

Je chapeaute les 3 je ne peux décemment pas les séparer !

----------


## babe78

pour les covoiturages, nous cherchons également un Saint Quentin en Yvelines(78) - Champigny sur Marne (94) à partir du 25 après midi ou le 26 pour qu'un chat ayant fini sa quarantaine rejoigne Alexiel et qu'un loulou prennent sa place.

----------


## SarahC

> Tout ce que je peux dire c'est que je veux bien prendre tous ceux qui n'ont pas de solution si j'ai des cages pour eux, je ne peux pas dire mieux...


Il faut aussi prendre en compte un facteur important, tous les chats qui sont dans la même pièce doivent être de la même fourrière. Sur la RP; il y en a 2, dc il faut 2 pièces, du Virkon, et des précautions sanitaires. Et bien entendu, des solutions précises et dates de départ précises pr les chats en accueil temporaire car il faut aussi penser à l'après.

----------


## Lady92

> pour les covoiturages, nous cherchons également un Saint Quentin en Yvelines(78) - Champigny sur Marne (94) à partir du 25 après midi ou le 26 pour qu'un chat ayant fini sa quarantaine rejoigne Alexiel et qu'un loulou prennent sa place.


@momo :
je ne sais pas si le co-voit pour Plaisir peut se faire en transports en commun, mais je pense que celui là peut se faire en transports !

----------


## SarahC

Je commence les coups de tél, je commence par les co voit et j'enchaine av le reste.
Je vois si d'autres personnes peuvent me seconder. Car plusieurs appels.

----------


## banzai

topo des sans solution: aucune piste !!

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!* :: *


LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE AVANT MARDI:
*

*14) Femelle 3 mois noir timide mais téméraire
15) mâle 3 mois noir timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*16) Mâle 10 mois noir timide 
*
*17) Femelle, 10 mois noire, timide, mais sociable*


*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE, AU PIRE A LA* *PREMIÈRE HEURE** LE* *23** DÉCEMBRE:

*
*19) Mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable*

*22) Femelle, 2 ans, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement*

*24) Femelle, noire et blanche, un peu craintive
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
âges à venir
24 & 25 viennent du même endroit

26) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, un peu craintive
Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement

27) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
Coryza

*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Bon, je m'occupe pr le moment seule des co voit de demain, ne pas vous étonner si je ne peux appeler tout le monde.
Je règle d'abord les co-voit, et qd mes contacts seront de retour, on enchaine.
Niveau cages de convalo, peuvent être utiles, oui, mais je reprécise que les chats doivent venir du même endroit qd même pièce utilisée. 
Je suis désolée, je ne peux faire mieux pr le moment niveau tél.

----------


## Marine063

je peux prendre deux petit ou un adulte, mais pas trop malade si possible. je peux isolé dans ma chambre. Je suis dans le puy de dome pret de clermont ferrand

----------


## SarahC

> je peux prendre deux petit ou un adulte, mais pas trop malade si possible. je peux isolé dans ma chambre. Je suis dans le puy de dome pret de clermont ferrand


Etes vous déjà en contact avec une assoc?
Pouvez vous isoler le ou les chats pour la quarantaine?
Peut on avoir votre mail en MP afin de vous adresser une formulaire FA afin de le transmettre à des contacts assoc susceptibles de vous chapeauter?

----------


## catoune 13

Que manque-t-il pour que ma proposition de FA soit "validée" ?

----------


## SarahC

> Que manque-t-il pour que ma proposition de FA soit "validée" ?


Il faut que l'on sache où mettre les chats à la sortie, car sans FA, la fourrière ne les gardera pas et cela semblerait délicat de leur dire de les garder. Il y a le souci du transport à régler au plus vite, et nous aimerions simplement une prise de contact avec l'assoc par tél pour leur expliquer un peu le contexte. Votre formulaire convient tout à fait, afin de lever toute ambiguïté, là n'est pas le souci, mais c'est juste que logistiquement il faut s'organiser, exemple tout bête, le temps de l'accueil, comment l'assoc gérera-t-elle à distance les soins si nécessaire? Ce sont des points certes de détails, mais dont il faut que nous puissions parler pour avancer.

----------


## catoune 13

Ok je comprends ces questionnements, je vais répondre, vous ferez confirmer par Bernard.

J'ai de quoi faire la quarantaine et la suite. 
Aucun restriction dans le temps de l'accueil, l'asso ne gère pas les soins, je prends sur moi de déceler un souci ou prendre RV pour les vaccinations par ex.
Véto compétente et impliquée aussi. 
Tarifs assos consentis.
Avec l' AEVANA, vu la distance, 04 13,j'ai toujours pris à coeur que tout soit clair et carré. Confiance réciproque, donc.
Pour tout le monde.

Bernard a été contacté ?

*précision : je ne me sens pas jugée perso*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> je peux prendre deux petit ou un adulte, mais pas trop malade si possible. je peux isolé dans ma chambre. Je suis dans le puy de dome pret de clermont ferrand


Marine, merci de nous renvoyer au plus vite votre formulaire si ce n est déjà fait

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Ok je comprends ces questionnements, je vais répondre, vous ferez confirmer par Bernard.
> 
> J'ai de quoi faire la quarantaine et la suite. 
> Aucun restriction dans le temps de l'accueil, l'asso ne gère pas les soins, je prends sur moi de déceler un souci ou prendre RV pour les vaccinations par ex.
> Véto compétente et impliquée aussi. 
> Tarifs assos consentis.
> Avec l' AEVANA, vu la distance, 04 13,j'ai toujours pris à coeur que tout soit clair et carré. Confiance réciproque, donc.
> Pour tout le monde.
> 
> ...


Catoune, nous devons contacter votre asso demain matin. Pour le covoiturage Paris Marseille ca irait?ou quelle autre grande ville à proximité de chez vous?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Personne pour le rouquin de 5 ans sociable? Flokelo est prête à le chapeauter si une FA longue durée se présente

----------


## catoune 13

> Catoune, nous devons contacter votre asso demain matin. Pour le covoiturage Paris Marseille ca irait?ou quelle autre grande ville à proximité de chez vous?


Avignon aussi, moins loin mais à voir à quelle heure si c'est vendredi (ou vers quelle heure)

Une FA s'en va en fin de matinée et une visite pour une autre FA en tout début d'aprem.

samedi, je l'ai dit, je bosse de 8 à 20h non stop mais à 20 m de chez moi donc petite pose possible.

dimanche matin pareil, au taf.

Bref, c'est pour quel jour ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Avignon aussi, moins loin mais à voir à quelle heure si c'est vendredi (ou vers quelle heure)
> 
> Une FA s'en va en fin de matinée et une visite pour une autre FA en tout début d'aprem.
> 
> samedi, je l'ai dit, je bosse de 8 à 20h non stop mais à 20 m de chez moi donc petite pose possible.
> 
> dimanche matin pareil, au taf.
> 
> Bref, c'est pour quel jour ?


Aucune idée mais pour l instant on a bloqué une place sur un Paris Marseille proposé par Lycange le 25 ou 26. Pas d'info supplémentaire et il nous faut un endroit se stockage en attendant.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!* :: *


LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE AVANT MARDI:
*

*14) Femelle 3 mois noir timide mais téméraire
15) mâle 3 mois noir timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*16) Mâle 10 mois noir timide 
*
*17) Femelle, 10 mois noire, timide, mais sociable*


*LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER POUR JEUDI 22 DÉCEMBRE, AU PIRE A LA* *PREMIÈRE HEURE** LE* *23** DÉCEMBRE:

*
*19) Mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable*

*22) Femelle, 2 ans, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement*

*24) Femelle, noire et blanche, un peu craintive
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
âges à venir
24 & 25 viennent du même endroit

26) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, un peu craintive
Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement

27) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
Coryza

*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## catoune 13

Oui je viens de voir sur le récap "transport"

Espérons donc qu'une FA de transit se propose.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

J ai aussi lancé une demande Paris avignon ou paris marseille au cas où on trouverait plus vite.

----------


## catoune 13

Je peux donc prendre 14 et 15 et un autre.

----------


## catoune 13

> J ai aussi lancé une demande Paris avignon ou paris marseille au cas où on trouverait plus vite.


Pour moi, il faut que ça colle avec le taf quand même.

C'est mon 2ème taf, qui me permet d'aider justement.

Sauf si je peux voir avec Lycange puisqu'elle a proposé co-voit autour de Marseille.

Demain pour affiner peut-être ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Je peux donc prendre 14 et 15 et un autre.


Catoune vous n avez qu une pièce de quarantaine me semble t il? En plus de 14 et 15 si dans une même pièce il faut que le 3 ieme sorte de la même fourrière donc 16 ou 17 et on ne peut garantir une parfaite entente entre les 3. A moins que les petits puissent être mis dans une grande cage dans la meme pièce que le troisieme.

----------


## fina_flora

> Que manque-t-il pour que ma proposition de FA soit "validée" ?


pour qui te proposes tu?
il me semble que tu ne pouvais prendre que des chatons, mais je suis plus très sûr

----------


## catoune 13

j'ai une FA qui s'en va demain (je l'ai dit plus haut mais pas vu et pas grave) donc une cage et une pièce en + (donc 2 cages environ 1 m x 50 cm et 2 pièces séparées et qui ferment)

je propose, vous faites au mieux pour eux.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

ok super. On vous tiens au courant demain et on essaie de faire au mieux. Merci encore

----------


## catoune 13

> pour qui te proposes tu?
> il me semble que tu ne pouvais prendre que des chatons, mais je suis plus très sûr


Faut pas se leurrer, les chatons sont + faciles à faire adopter, même si aucun ne mérite de rester sur la touche.

Adulte, je n'en ai jamais pris en FA.

----------


## catoune 13

Oui à demain.

Bonne nuit ( ou ce qu'il en reste...).

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!**
> 
> 
> LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE AVANT MARDI:
> *
> 
> *14) Femelle 3 mois noir timide mais téméraire
> 15) mâle 3 mois noir timide*
> _Sont ensemble_
> ...


*IL NOUS MANQUE DES FA DE TRANSIT ET DE QUARANTAINE POUR EN SAUVER PEUT ETRE 3 OU 4 DE PLUS SUR CETTE LISTE 
LE ROUQUIN SOCIABLE A UNE ASSO POUR LE CHAPEAUTER MAIS PAS DE FA LONGUE DURÉE 
ENFIN POUR TOUS CEUX QUI HÉSITENT ENCORE A DEVENIR FA NOTAMMENT DE CHATS DITS CRAINTIFS EN FOURRIÈRE , JETEZ UN OEIL SUR CE POST DE NOS SAUVETAGES*  :: 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...nos-sauvetages

*NE LES LAISSEZ PAS ATTENDRE LEUR MORT EN FOURRIÈRE
OFFREZ LEUR JUSTE UNE PETITE PLACE AU CHAUD POUR NOEL
C'EST LA DERNIÈRE LIGNE DROITE*

----------


## fina_flora

> ok super. On vous tiens au courant demain et on essaie de faire au mieux. Merci encore


je peux faire FA de transit, mais faut qu'on me les amène vendredi soir ou samedi, pas de sortie de fourrière pour moi cette semaine
je pourrais alors emmener les chats pour le paris-Marseille, si c'est lundi (repas de famille dimanche, je me demande pourquoi???)

je suis en vacances la semaine prochaine, donc je pourrais faire 1 à 2 sortie de là où tu sais

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Ok c est noté Fina. Merci

----------


## fina_flora

> je suis ok pour chapeauter le 19 si une fa longue durée se propose et veut bien l'accueilllir !!!


et tu aurais une FA de quarantaine?
Sinon, accepterais tu que toi (ou peut être banzai) la preniez au moins une semaine pour bilan santé et visite vétérinaire (le 19 est marqué comme avec coryza donc j'appréhende)
autre chose, le ou la rouquine que je devais récupérer (qui a été mis sous sonde), il va bien chez lily1973? 
dernière chose, je reprécises  que je vais faire des travaux à une date non encore précise (mais pas avant le 16 janvier) et que j'aurais besoin d'un relais de 1 semaine environ je penses (je vais tout faire pour que ce soit du lundi au vendredi et n'inclue pas de week end)

----------


## TROCA

La première heure étant passée, où est-on pour les chats à réserver aujourd'hui au plus tard ? Sait-on quel sort leur a réservé la fourrière et s'ils figureront sur les listes pour mardi ? Quand le saurons-nous ?

----------


## TROCA

*POUR TOUS CEUX QUI RESTERONT SUR LES LISTES POUR MARDI ON CONTINUE DE CHERCHER.  IL RESTE 10 CHATS A SAUVER DONT 9 N ONT AUCUNE PISTE.*
*
Ce n'est pas encore le temps des festivités alor*s* RESTONS MOBILISES*

----------


## Gaston

> pour les covoiturages, nous cherchons également un Saint Quentin en Yvelines(78) - Champigny sur Marne (94) à partir du 25 après midi ou le 26 pour qu'un chat ayant fini sa quarantaine rejoigne Alexiel et qu'un loulou prennent sa place.


Avez vous bouclé ce covoit????????
Je dois aller sur Créteil lundi matin, désolé les filles de me proposer que ce matin mais le soir pas le temps de me mettre à l'ordi surtout en ce moment avec mes petits malades......

Je rappelle également que j'ai dans ma voiture une grande cage récupéré hier soir pour aider à sortir un petit loup.......

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Pour le Covoit Saint Quentin en Yvelines(78) - Champigny sur Marne (94), l'idéal serait le lundi 26 (le 25 je vais être chez moi qu'en fin de journée aux alentours de 19h/20h). Je vais essayer de poser une demi-journée si on me l'amène le 26, il faut juste qu'on me prévienne afin que j'en informe mes patrons.

----------


## chatperlipopette

@ sarahc : c'est bon, nous pouvons accueillir les triplés dès mardi soir. J'irai jusqu'à Grenoble pour 22h40 puis les emmenerai chez taysa dans la foulée.

----------


## TROCA

Quelqu'un peut-il donner des nouvelles des chats à réserver ce matin dernier délai ?
Le véto est-il passé ?

----------


## Rusalka

Pour les chats qui ont besoin d'une quarantaine, la situation chez moi est comme suit:

j'ai le garage chauffé à cet effet, et on peut me prêter des cages, mais comme je suis sur plusieurs SOS - pour l'instant personne m'a confirmé la réception d'un chat, mais ça peut se faire d'un moment à l'autre - et comme je ne peux pas mélanger même en différentes cages des chats de différentes fourrières au garage, il faut que je sache un peu d'avance pour organiser;

pour des chats qui ont trouvé une quarantaine et cherchent encore une Fa ou Fald, c'est plus facile, je peux en réserver puisque je pourrais les accueillir dans la maison directement!

Je suis donc toujours prête à aider évidemment et à en accueillir, mais après discussion avec SarahC hier au tel j'ai compris que je ne pourrais pas prendre autant de chats que je voudrais, car risque de faire plus de mal que de bien cause contaminations possibles...

----------


## Rinou

Surprise de Noël : à la place du minou FIV+ est arrivée une petite puce noire de soit-disant 4 mois mais qui en paraît plutôt 3.
J'ai donc dû d'abord foncer chez le véto pour aller lui chercher de la nourriture appropriée. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ensuite, place aux câlins !
Timide au premier abord, elle se détend très vite et ronronne sous les caresses en patounant et en remontant son popotin. :: 
Elle semble aller bien (à la fourrière elle a été soignée pour un coryza durant 9 j) et a déjà mangé qq croquettes.
J'ai acheté un cp de MILBE.... Est-ce OK pour que je la vermifuge ?
J'ai aussi une pipette d'advantage pour chat de - de 4 kg. Puis-je lui en mettre ?
Voila les premières nouvelles. Photos à venir ...

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*LA VOICI!*

 ::  *SORTIE AUJOURD'HUI* *Merci  Rinou d'avoir fait un bout de chemin* 

*28) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
**Coryza*

*Bavarde: Machine à ronrons!!!* ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  *SORTI AUSSI... AUJOURD'HUI* *Merci Coxigrue d'avoir fait le relais* 

*20) Mâle, 2 mois, noir et blanc, sociable*
 :: * il blanchi, coryza*  :: 

 *TROP MIGNON et si SAGE... UN VRAI PTIT AMOUR...*  ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  *SORTIE AUJOURD'HUI**...** LA LIONNE !!!*

*23) Femelle, 2 ans, rousse tabby à poils mi-longs, sociable* *Merci Coxigrue d'avoir fait le relais* 
*Coryza*

 

*A peine sortie de la fourrière: se roulait de plaisir dans sa boîte...*  ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  ::  ::  *CE N'EST PAS TERMINE* ::  ::  :: *EUX SONT SORTIS... 

**MAIS IL A FALLU** LAISSER LES COPAINS SUR PLACE...* *ASSOS !!  FA !! COVOITS !!* **U*R*G*E*N*T* !!*

----------


## catoune 13

Super contente pour ces 3 là !!!!

----------


## banzai

toujours de très beaux chats  ::

----------


## Rinou

Merci Lexiekiwi pour les photos !
 ::  Je n'arrive pas à mettre les miennes (ça me met "échec dans l'importation du fichier").

----------


## Rinou

> *Merci  Rinou d'avoir fait un bout de chemin*


C'était vraiment un tout petit bout alors merci à toi plutôt surtout avec un dos bloqué, chapeau ! ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Rinou, pas de vermifuge tout de suite; il faut attendre un peu de voir son état général. Sur un chaton malade ou faible, le vermifuge est à doser de manière très fine , il peut être trés dangereux. Donc attends un peu...
Pour les photos il faut les les compresser préalablement au format web; tes fichiers doivent etre trop lourds d où échec de l importation; sinon tu peux me les envoyer à mon adresse mail que je te donne en mp.

----------


## DOU78

une autre   petite photo de petit  NB  qui  est vraiment adorable. Il est bien installé  et voit  demain  le véto pour son oeil qui est bien moche.  Un ENORME merci aux covoitureuses qui ont bien galéré dans les embouteillages.
Celui là est au chaud, j'espère vraiment que bien d'autres le suivront.

----------


## catoune 13

Je l'espère aussi...

----------


## dadache

catoune13 tu sors lesquels finalement ?

----------


## catoune 13

Pour l'instant, je n'en sais rien.

----------


## banzai

dou je pense que l'adhérence vient de commencer au niveau cornée , avec plusieurs collyres adapté ,ça solutionnera peut-etre dis nous demain ce qu'en penses le véto ,j'ai eu pas mal de petits miracles ainsi mais c'est très long et 3 ou 4 fois par jour
je suis avec vous et les loups qui reste sur PC

----------


## France81

> *LA VOICI!*
> 
>  *SORTIE AUJOURD'HUI* *Merci  Rinou d'avoir fait un bout de chemin* 
> 
> *28) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
> **Coryza*
> 
> *Bavarde: Machine à ronrons!!!*


c est la future pupuce de mon papounet !!!!!!!

 :: *merciiiiiiiiiiiiii les filles de l avoir sortie et de l accueillir le temps de son covoit vers strasbourg !!!!!!* :: 
cette petite perle noire est déjà baptisée, elle se prénomme désormais *Noëlia*  :: 
qu est ce qu elle est belle dis donc, une vraie bouille toute ronde a bisouiller !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :: 
vivement qu elle arrive début janvier (ou avant si un covoit !)

PS : Rinou, il me semble que les chats sont deja deparasites et vermifuges a leur arrivee en fourriere....a verifier dans son carnet toutefois et avec SarahC
sinon je pense qu il vaut mieux commencer par la pipette, et attendre quelques jours pour le vermifuge

----------


## chatperlipopette

Toujours pas de nouvelles côté co-voit........pas de réponses sur le post concerné donc je ne sais pas comment m'organiser pour l'arrivée des triplés....

----------


## jellyjen

super les photos! 
Dites, est-ce que quelqu'un a des photos de la petite minette tabby grise svp j'ai hate de la voir merci ^^
j'ai un nom pour elle : Cassidy  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

jellyjen je vais rentrer en contact avec sa " nounou ", je te tiens au courant.

----------


## jellyjen

Merci!!

----------


## Rinou

> Rinou, pas de vermifuge tout de suite; il faut attendre un peu de voir son état général. Sur un chaton malade ou faible, le vermifuge est à doser de manière très fine , il peut être trés dangereux. Donc attends un peu...
> Pour les photos il faut les les compresser préalablement au format web; tes fichiers doivent etre trop lourds d où échec de l importation; sinon tu peux me les envoyer à mon adresse mail que je te donne en mp.


D'accord, merci pour les conseils !

----------


## Rinou

> c est la future pupuce de mon papounet !!!!!!!


Rooooh, la chance qu'il a ton papounet !
Alors là il va être gâté parce que cette petite puce est vraiment un amour. :: 




> *merciiiiiiiiiiiiii les filles de l avoir sortie et de l accueillir le temps de son covoit vers strasbourg !!!!!!*


De rien, tout le plaisir est pour moi !  :: 





> cette petite perle noire est déjà baptisée, elle se prénomme désormais *Noëlia*


Merci pour l'info, je vais dès à présent l'appeler par son petit nom.




> qu est ce qu elle est belle dis donc, une vraie bouille toute ronde a bisouiller !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ca oui alors !



> vivement qu elle arrive début janvier (ou avant si un covoit !)


Comme je te comprends !




> PS : Rinou, il me semble que les chats sont deja deparasites et vermifuges a leur arrivee en fourriere....a verifier dans son carnet toutefois et avec SarahC
> sinon je pense qu il vaut mieux commencer par la pipette, et attendre quelques jours pour le vermifuge


Effectivement, je viens de regarder dans son carnet : elle a eu du vitaminthe le 5 décembre (p'tite puce, ça faisait un bail qu'elle était là-bas alors. :: )
Elle a été primo-vaccinée le même jour puis a été traitée pour un coryza à partir du 14.

----------


## banzai

allez après ces bizouilles ,  j'ai hate ,noellia ,bisou d'amour.......... :: 

ont n'oubli pas les 11 qui restent dans cet enfer et en ce noel et le covoit des triplés  ::

----------


## banzai

> *IL NOUS MANQUE DES FA DE TRANSIT ET DE QUARANTAINE POUR EN SAUVER PEUT ETRE 3 OU 4 DE PLUS SUR CETTE LISTE 
> LE ROUQUIN SOCIABLE A UNE ASSO POUR LE CHAPEAUTER MAIS PAS DE FA LONGUE DURÉE 
> ENFIN POUR TOUS CEUX QUI HÉSITENT ENCORE A DEVENIR FA NOTAMMENT DE CHATS DITS CRAINTIFS EN FOURRIÈRE , JETEZ UN OEIL SUR CE POST DE NOS SAUVETAGES* 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...nos-sauvetages
> 
> *NE LES LAISSEZ PAS ATTENDRE LEUR MORT EN FOURRIÈRE
> OFFREZ LEUR JUSTE UNE PETITE PLACE AU CHAUD POUR NOEL
> C'EST LA DERNIÈRE LIGNE DROITE*


vite vite c'est mardi

----------


## chatperlipopette

::  je n'ai aucune nouvelle d'eux et de la minette de jellyjen.......

----------


## SarahC

> @ sarahc : c'est bon, nous pouvons accueillir les triplés dès mardi soir. J'irai jusqu'à Grenoble pour 22h40 puis les emmenerai chez taysa dans la foulée.





> Toujours pas de nouvelles côté co-voit........pas de réponses sur le post concerné donc je ne sais pas comment m'organiser pour l'arrivée des triplés....


Je n'ai pu me connecter avant, désolée, tu as tenté un MP à la personne car parfois les gens n'ont pas d'alerte.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Nan j'ai marqué un mot sur son post, je vais lui envoyer un MP.

----------


## SarahC

Le FIV+ va avoir des examens complémentaires, il a la bouche en feu, dc Rinou accueille le chat de France81.
Pour les chats de Chatperlipopette, 2 sur toi sont sous perf encore. Mais cela va aller, je pense.

Pour le reste, nous allons entre en contact avec Catoune, car parfois, effectivement, des impératifs et imprévus nous tombent dessus et nous empêchent d'être partout à la fois. 

Le chat qui était avec son copain qui n'avaient pas de solution, ceux sans âge, n'est plus là. Arrêté. 

Son copain est encore là, mais pas pour longtemps, gros coryza.....

Donc encore une fois, des bonnes, des moins bonnes et des pas bonnes du tout.

----------


## Verlaine

Pauvre bonhomme...  ::

----------


## catoune 13

je me déconnecte jusqu'à dimanche après-midi, Venise à mon tél si info ou urgence.

Vous pouvez le demander à dadache aussi.

Je ne capte pas là où je serai, mais les sms passent et le répondeur m'appelle (alors savoir comment/pourquoi)

Je souhaite à tous ces bouchons de trouver une solution.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ok merci pour les nouvelles, j'espère que ca va aller. Je pense fort à tous ceux qui sont encore sans solution et au pauvre loulou qui s'est éteint.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!* :: *

LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE AVANT MARDI:
*

*14) Femelle 3 mois noir timide mais téméraire
15) mâle 3 mois noir timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*16) Mâle 10 mois noir timide 
*
*17) Femelle, 10 mois noire, timide, mais sociable**
*
*19) Mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable*

*22) Femelle, 2 ans, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement*
*
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, 1 an, un peu craintif
Fort coryza

26) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, un peu craintive
Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement

27) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
Coryza

*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Rinou

Voici la puce avant les caresses : et la voici après (elle est en train de patouner) :


C'est peut-être idiot mais je lui ai mis un doudou afin qu'elle se sente moins seule (chutt, faut pas le dire à mon fils car j'ai profité de son absence pour le lui emprunter  :: )
Lorsque je suis revenue la voir, quelque temps après, j'ai su qu'elle avait exploré son domaine car j'ai retrouvé une des souris dans son coussin et elle était bien couchée le long du doudou, mais derrière lui pour qu'il la protège. :: 
Elle a son dodo et ses gamelles dans la première cage, sa litière et des jouets dans la deuxième, comme ça elle a un peu plus de place pour s'amuser. :Smile: 

Quand je pense à comment cette petite puce adorable devait finir ... :: 

ALLEZ, IL FAUT SE MOBILISER POUR SORTIR LES AUTRES SVP !!!

----------


## SarahC

> je me déconnecte jusqu'à dimanche après-midi, Venise à mon tél si info ou urgence.
> 
> Vous pouvez le demander à dadache aussi.
> 
> Je ne capte pas là où je serai, mais les sms passent et le répondeur m'appelle (alors savoir comment/pourquoi)
> 
> Je souhaite à tous ces bouchons de trouver une solution.


Encore joignable demain avant 13h?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Elle est trop belle cette puce !

----------


## Rinou

> Le FIV+ va avoir des examens complémentaires, il a la bouche en feu, dc Rinou accueille le chat de France81.
> Pour les chats de Chatperlipopette, 2 sur toi sont sous perf encore. Mais cela va aller, je pense.
> 
> Pour le reste, nous allons entre en contact avec Catoune, car parfois, effectivement, des impératifs et imprévus nous tombent dessus et nous empêchent d'être partout à la fois. 
> 
> Le chat qui était avec son copain qui n'avaient pas de solution, ceux sans âge, n'est plus là. Arrêté. 
> 
> Son copain est encore là, mais pas pour longtemps, gros coryza.....
> 
> Donc encore une fois, des bonnes, des moins bonnes et des pas bonnes du tout.


 ::  Oh nooon, les pauvres loulous ...

----------


## chatperlipopette

*UN PETIT RECAP CAR PAS MAL DE MINOUS EN SOINS HELP


RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

Report de la semaine passée:
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) - reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif

+ ceux de cette semaine: 
100  (TROCA) - reçu indispensable
20  (Sév51) - reçu si possible
20  (Zark) pour la lapine - reçu fiscal si possible
* :: * Zark, vous pouvez de suite contacter Ani-nounou pour ce don, il sort ce WE! Je retire le don du décompte car concerne Mme Lapine!*  :: 
*30  (Mirabelle) pas besoin de reçu 
10  (Zessouille) - reçu si possible
10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20  (CathyMini) - reçu si possible
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu
20 (pistache69) - sans reçu c'est bon
20 (manitian) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
**20 (Alicelovespets) pour 1 ou 7,8 et 9 - avec reçu**
**20 (Coxigrue) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
15  (Jellyjen) - pas besoin de reçu
**
TOTAL : 430 

+ Bons pour : 7 stérilisations et 8 castrations par Partenaire77* [/QUOTE]

----------


## SarahC

Merci d'avoir fait remonter l'appel à dons car je pense qu'on en aura besoin....  ::

----------


## catoune 13

> Encore joignable demain avant 13h?


Normalement oui. ( mais je serai au taf.)
Les sms passent et le répondeur aussi.

J'aurai une pose pipi pour mes chiens mais je ne sais pas à quelle heure précisément ( vers 12h à 2 h près...)

Je t'envoie un MP avec + d'infos SarahC.

----------


## boxer75019

*Voici des nouvelles des : 

7) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable 
 8) mâle 5 mois brun tabby sociable
9) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable*
 ::  *Lésion oculaire irréversible à un oeil, à énucléer*  :: 
_7, 8 et 9 sont en fin de coryza_
_Sont ensemble_

Ils vont très bien, les deux malades voient un ophtalmo jeudi, c'est des amours un peu trouille trouille au départ quand je rentre dans la pièce mais ca dure 3 secondes, il y a 1 mâle et 2 femelles, la plus atteinte est un peu pars des autres car elle a très mal à son oeil.

Je suis très heureuse d'avoir pu les accueillir.

Je croise tous mes doigts pour que les autres puissent avoir leur chances

----------


## Calymone

> *Voici des nouvelles des : 
> 
> 7) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable 
>  8) mâle 5 mois brun tabby sociable
> 9) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable*
>  *Lésion oculaire irréversible à un oeil, à énucléer* 
> _7, 8 et 9 sont en fin de coryza_
> _Sont ensemble_
> 
> ...




Merci beaucoup Boxer, donc tu confirme bien que c'est un mâle et 2 femelles ? 
Ouf !! J'ai déjà reçu les papiers, mais je ne savais pas d'où ca venait, comme c'était sensé être 3 mâles ...

Merci pour eux, ils sont tout les trois magnifiques !!

----------


## Rinou

Ils sont bien mignons les triplés. :: 
Et revoici la petite Noëlia (environ 1,1 kg) :

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je craque pour la petite noire. j adore !!!!!!

----------


## boxer75019

Calymone oui il y a bien un mâle le brun tabby et 2 filles les grises tabby, ils sont hyper câlins dès que tu t'approches ca ronronne, ca fait vraiment chaud au coeur de les voir heureux

----------


## France81

> Il sont bien mignons les triplés.
> Et revoici la petite Noëlia (environ 1,1 kg) :


*ralala mais puree qu elle est belle ma puce !!!!!!!!!!!*
on dirait une petite renardeau a la fourrure toute dense et douce !

merci merci merci pour toutes les photos de ses 1ers instants de bonheur bien au chaud !
passez un joyeux noel ensemble !
fait lui plein de calinous de ma part !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SarahC

> Ok merci pour les nouvelles, j'espère que ca va aller. Je pense fort à tous ceux qui sont encore sans solution et au pauvre loulou qui s'est éteint.


Tes trois petits sont chouchous parait ils, et ils les ont testés, ils sont négatifs, j'avais oublié de te donner l'info.

----------


## SarahC

Elle est chouchou, ET ALORS, QUI NE VOUDRAIT PAS D'UN CHAT NOIR, HEIN?!!!

----------


## banzai

boxer tu es une nounou géniale 
le tabby va etre un très beau male , comme mon bouchon qui vit chez mon frère
prends soin de l'oeil de la tabby grise , bien pris celui là

sarah ont en ai ou pour le reste ?

----------


## Lady92

le recap des sans solution a t'il évolué, ou est il resté le même  :: 




> *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!**
> 
> LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE AVANT MARDI:
> *
> 
> *14) Femelle 3 mois noir timide mais téméraire
> 15) mâle 3 mois noir timide*
> _Sont ensemble_
> 
> ...

----------


## SarahC

Le co voit que nous espérions direction Catoune tombe à l'eau, nous allons malgré tout la contacter mais elle n'a eu "qu'un" message du coup ce jour, car nous ne voulions pas l'embêter à la boulangerie, certainement assaillies pr Noyëlle....
Et comme le co voit du 26 tombe à l'eau, on a une micro marge pour avancer.

Donc non, rien n'a évolué, sauf que lui est seul depuis vendredi, et 
*
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, 1 an, un peu craintif
* ::  *Fort coryza*  :: 

Si Lady tu peux éditer ton message ac cette précision là. 

Merci.

----------


## SarahC

*UN PETIT RECAP CAR PAS MAL DE MINOUS EN SOINS HELP


RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

Report de la semaine passée:
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) - reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif

+ ceux de cette semaine: 
100  (TROCA) - reçu indispensable
20  (Sév51) - reçu si possible
20  (Zark) pour la lapine - reçu fiscal si possible
* :: * Zark, vous pouvez de suite contacter Ani-nounou pour ce don, il sort ce WE! Je retire le don du décompte car concerne Mme Lapine!*  :: 
*30  (Mirabelle) pas besoin de reçu 
10  (Zessouille) - reçu si possible
10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20  (CathyMini) - reçu si possible
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu
20 (pistache69) - sans reçu c'est bon
20 (manitian) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
**20 (Alicelovespets) pour 1 ou 7,8 et 9 - avec reçu**
**20 (Coxigrue) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
15  (Jellyjen) - pas besoin de reçu
**
TOTAL : 430 

+ Bons pour : 7 stérilisations et 8 castrations par Partenaire77* 

Je le remets ici car le FIV+ de Calymone va passer Noël en clinique.

Pour les autres, j'attends des news.

----------


## DOU78

petites nouvelles du petit NB qui ne va pas très fort: diarrhée,  déshydratation, hypothermie, sans parler de son corryza et de son  oeil... et bien sur il ne mange pas
Il est désormais  sous antibio, a été rehydraté. J'ai de quoi  le gaver  avec de l'A/D et. concernant son oeil, il a beaucoup d'adhérences et le  véto veut l'opérer dès qu'il  ira mieux pour lui enlever et permettre  ainsi de libérer lil et la 3ieme paupière.

A part ça c'est un amour qui n'a rien dit pendant tous les soins.
Je vais vite lui mettre une bouillotte pour  qu'il se réchauffe et essayer de lui faire avaler qq chose.
Croisons les doigts qu'il se remette vite de toutes ces miseres

----------


## SarahC

> petites nouvelles du petit NB qui ne va pas très fort: diarrhée,  déshydratation, hypothermie, sans parler de son corryza et de son  oeil... et bien sur il ne mange pas
> Il est désormais  sous antibio, a été rehydraté. J'ai de quoi  le gaver  avec de l'A/D et. concernant son oeil, il a beaucoup d'adhérences et le  véto veut l'opérer dès qu'il  ira mieux pour lui enlever et permettre  ainsi de libérer l’œil et la 3ieme paupière.
> 
> A part ça c'est un amour qui n'a rien dit pendant tous les soins.
> Je vais vite lui mettre une bouillotte pour  qu'il se réchauffe et essayer de lui faire avaler qq chose.
> Croisons les doigts qu'il se remette vite de toutes ces miseres




Pauvre bébé, sa seule chance a été de sortir avant Noël, car il n'aurait jamais tenu quelques jours de plus sur place je pense....
Merci à Babe78 de le chapeauter, ainsi que les 3 autres à soucis d'yeux chez Boxer, + la minette rousse.
Et merci à vous de prendre soin de ce pauvre chaton.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles des triples : apres perfusion chez le veto durant 24h ils sont en surveillance chez leur nounou qui led veillent car ils ont besoin de surveillance car un des 3 ne mange guere.
Pour la minette de jellyjen ( cassidy ) elle va tres bien un peu timide mais adorable. 
toujours pas de nouvelles concernant le co voit malgre mon mp.


On oublie pas ceux qui ont encore besoin de nous !!!!!!

----------


## banzai

ok
dou pour ton mignon
diarrhée, déshydratation, hypothermie, sans parler de son corryza et de son oeil... et bien sur il ne mange pas
met le dans un carton ou il aura chaud entouré de petites bouteille , 
faut anti diarrhée , tu peux lui faire boire à la seringue eau sucré
antibio et surtout t*****e qui permet de désemflammé éventuel ulcère dans gorge
prends soin de lui ,petit bouchon qui n'avait pas besoin de ça 
bon noel babe " au grans coeur "

----------


## chatperlipopette

On oublie pas les minous qui restent........svp des fa !!!!!!!

----------


## banzai

ouep très peu de monde là

----------


## chatperlipopette

J espere que les personnes vont se mobiliser de nouveau demain car il faudra faire vite ! Il ne restera que 24h apres.

----------


## DOU78

C'est le cur bien lourd qu'en cette journée de Noël, je viens vous faire part du départ de mon petit doudou vers d'autres cieux la nuit dernière. Sa température  n'a jamais réussi à remonter malgré les bouillottes et le petit chauffage que  j'avais installé près de sa cage. 
 Son coryza était bien là mais j'ai déjà vu pire..  il devait y avoir autre chose, ce n'est pas possible.. 

Je n'ai pas de  mots pour traduire ma peine et le sentiment de n'avoir pas su mener à bien la  mission que toute cette belle chaine de solidarité m'avait confiée.

----------


## Verlaine

Tu as fait tout ce que tu as pu, il devait en effet y avoir autre chose. Une étoile de plus brillera dans le ciel ce soir.
De tout coeur avec toi.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Rip petit ange...

----------


## Muriel P

> C'est le cur bien lourd qu'en cette journée de Noël, je viens vous faire part du départ de mon petit doudou vers d'autres cieux la nuit dernière. Sa température  n'a jamais réussi à remonter malgré les bouillottes et le petit chauffage que  j'avais installé près de sa cage. 
>  Son coryza était bien là mais j'ai déjà vu pire..  il devait y avoir autre chose, ce n'est pas possible.. 
> 
> Je n'ai pas de  mots pour traduire ma peine et le sentiment de n'avoir pas su mener à bien la  mission que toute cette belle chaine de solidarité m'avait confiée.


Je comprends ta peine et pense fort à toi et à ton petit ange qui s'est endormi cette nuit  ::   Tu as fait tout ce que tu as pu pour lui, et grâce à toi il n'est pas mort dans le froid et l'indifférence à la fourrière. Merci de tout coeur. Repose en paix petit loulou.

----------


## mirabelle94

> C'est le cur bien lourd qu'en cette journée de Noël, je viens vous faire part du départ de mon petit doudou vers d'autres cieux la nuit dernière. Sa température  n'a jamais réussi à remonter malgré les bouillottes et le petit chauffage que  j'avais installé près de sa cage. 
>  Son coryza était bien là mais j'ai déjà vu pire..  il devait y avoir autre chose, ce n'est pas possible.. 
> 
> Je n'ai pas de  mots pour traduire ma peine et le sentiment de n'avoir pas su mener à bien la  mission que toute cette belle chaine de solidarité m'avait confiée.


 ::    tu as fait ton maximum. 
Le destin est parfois bien injuste !  c'est dur à avaler,  mais on n'y peut rien . 

Il est parti au paradis des minous et n'aura plus à souffrir de la méchanceté des humains ni de la dureté de la vie.

Ce petit, tu l'as entouré d'amour et de caresses, il est parti dignement : se sentant aimé et en sécurité. 
Tu es triste de ne pas avoir pu faire plus,  mais c'est déjà énorme,  
Quand on pense à tous ceux qui n'ont pas cette chance !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Dou78, merci d avoir accompagné ce petit noir et blanc; tu n as rien à te reprocher, sans toi il serait mort tout seul dans son box en ce we de Noel
Ce malheureux a subi l irresponsabilité des humains et le temps passé en fourrière a eu raison de lui.
Pour éviter le même sort à ceux que nous n avons pas pu sortir et qui croupissent résignés, stressés ou malades encore la-bas, manifestez vous pour les sauver

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!* :: *

LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE AVANT MARDI:
*

*14) Femelle 3 mois noir timide mais téméraire
15) mâle 3 mois noir timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*16) Mâle 10 mois noir timide 
*
*17) Femelle, 10 mois noire, timide, mais sociable**
*
*19) Mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable*

*22) Femelle, 2 ans, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement*
*
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, 1 an, un peu craintif
Fort coryza

26) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, un peu craintive
Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement

27) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
Coryza

*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Il y a encore 10 chats et chatons qui attendent ! 
Dans l'urgence de la situation, et parce que je pense qu'en cette période de vacances, beaucoup de gens ont des déplacements ou reçoivent leurs familles et ne peuvent donc pas se proposer en FA actuellement, je me propose pour faire FA de quarantaine pour 1 chat adulte ou 2 chatons que je peux installer dans ma salle de bain. Malheureusement impossible pour moi de faire FA longue durée car j'ai déjà 3 chatons à l'adoption chez moi (+ les 8 miens) et 1 quatrième qui va arriver en janvier (autre SOS RP). 
Donc, si des personnes du Sud-Est me lisent et peuvent prendre le relai en tant qu'FALD, on pourrait en sortir 1 ou 2 ? Ils me brisent tous le coeur, que ce soit les chatons, les jeunes adultes ou le pauvre minou de 5 ans !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je rappelle que je chapeaute si qqun en rhone alpes a la suite de murielP.

----------


## babe78

Plus de news du covoitureur potentiel donc nous manque toujours en urgence un covoiturage Saint Quentin-en Yvelines (78) Champigny sur Marne (94) 
possibilité de le faire en transport en commun

----------


## Rinou

> C'est le cur bien lourd qu'en cette journée de Noël, je viens vous faire part du départ de mon petit doudou vers d'autres cieux la nuit dernière. Sa température n'a jamais réussi à remonter malgré les bouillottes et le petit chauffage que j'avais installé près de sa cage. 
> Son coryza était bien là mais j'ai déjà vu pire.. il devait y avoir autre chose, ce n'est pas possible.. 
> 
> Je n'ai pas de mots pour traduire ma peine et le sentiment de n'avoir pas su mener à bien la mission que toute cette belle chaine de solidarité m'avait confiée.


Pauvre petit coeur, c'est tellement injuste ce qui lui arrive après tout ce qu'il a subi ... :: 
J'ai d'autant plus de peine que j'ai vu ce petit bout dans la voiture de Lexiekiwi, tout petit bonhomme avec son oeil malade, courageux petit père qui en avait déjà tellement bavé.
Mais tu n'es absolument pas reponsable de cette issue tragique DOU78. Bien au contraire, tu l'as entouré d'affection et lui a donné tout l'amour qu'il n'avait jamais eu.
Au lieu de partir seul dans une cage de fourrière tu lui as offert la chaleur de ton foyer. Pour la première fois de sa vie quelqu'un s'est occupé de lui, il s'est senti aimé et c'est déjà énorme.
Malheureusement tous les soins et l'amour apportés ne suffisent pas toujours.
Je suis de tout coeur avec toi dans cette épreuve et je te souhaite bon courage. ::

----------


## Rinou

Pourrait-on avoir des nouvelles du chat FIV svp ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Pourrait-on avoir des nouvelles du chat FIV svp ?


Rinou
Le chat Fiv est resté hospitalisé ce we. Il a subi un bilan sanguin vendredi qui s avère plutôt bon et donc, un traitement pour lui soigner notamment sa bouche, a été mis en place
Sa nounou de transit passera demain matin prendre des nouvelles et le câliner car c'est un chat méga love qui a besoin d affection

----------


## Manouchka

> Pauvre petit coeur, c'est tellement injuste ce qui lui arrive après tout ce qu'il a subi ...
> J'ai d'autant plus de peine que j'ai vu ce petit bout dans la voiture de Lexiekiwi, tout petit bonhomme avec son oeil malade, courageux petit père qui en avait déjà tellement bavé.
> Mais tu n'es absolument pas reponsable de cette issue tragique DOU78. Bien au contraire, tu l'as entouré d'affection et lui a donné tout l'amour qu'il n'avait jamais eu.
> Au lieu de partir seul dans une cage de fourrière tu lui as offert la chaleur de ton foyer. Pour la première fois de sa vie quelqu'un s'est occupé de lui, il s'est senti aimé et c'est déjà énorme.
> Malheureusement tous les soins et l'amour apportés ne suffisent pas toujours.
> Je suis de tout coeur avec toi dans cette épreuve et je te souhaite bon courage.



+1 Dou78
Je sais aussi ce qu'on ressent  ::

----------


## Rinou

> Rinou
> Le chat Fiv est resté hospitalisé ce we. Il a subi un bilan sanguin vendredi qui s avère plutôt bon et donc, un traitement pour lui soigner notamment sa bouche, a été mis en place
> Sa nounou de transit passera demain matin prendre des nouvelles et le câliner car c'est un chat méga love qui a besoin d affection


Ca ne m'étonne pas que ce soit un amour.
Il a un regard si doux et si triste sur les photos. Il me fait fondre ce minet ... ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Ca ne m'étonne pas que ce soit un amour.
> Il a un regard si doux et si triste sur les photos. Il me fait fondre ce minet ...


Tu n es pas la seule ::

----------


## banzai

> Dou78, merci d avoir accompagné ce petit noir et blanc; tu n as rien à te reprocher, sans toi il serait mort tout seul dans son box en ce we de Noel
> Ce malheureux a subi l irresponsabilité des humains et le temps passé en fourrière a eu raison de lui.
> Pour éviter le même sort à ceux que nous n avons pas pu sortir et qui croupissent résignés, stressés ou malades encore la-bas, manifestez vous pour les sauver


retiens cela dou ,le petit loup est parti entouré et choyé ..............peut-etre pour te laissé en sauvé un autre car pour lui c'étais trop tard malheureusement 
 c'est pourquoi je dis souvent ,la réactivité à les sortir doit se faire vite, pour qu'ils aient le plus de chance malheureusement beaucoup trop de loups à secourir , les assoc sont etripées et épuisées et manque de finances et de F.A et le plus dur reste l'adoptant

----------


## DOU78

merci pour tous vos mots de soutien, c'est le premier qui me quitte comme cela à la maison et j'ai vraiment du mal à l'accepter. Oui d'autres suivront car il n'est pas question de s'arrêter sur sa peine, ce ne serait pas juste pour les autres qui ont encore besoin de nous.

----------


## banzai

cela arrive malheureusement dans la P.A et nous sommes toujours en colère et attristé

----------


## Calymone

Je suis désolée pour le titi décédé ... 

J'ai bien lu tout au long du weekend les nouvelles de notre titi FIV+ hospitalisé, sans pouvoir réagir, ni sur le post, ni en MP, car je vous lisais depuis mon portable ...

J'ai Fauve qui c'est arrangée pour venir sur paris (Saint lazare) je saurais si c'est le weekend prochain ou jeudi qui vient. Je vous reditr rapidement, en espérant qu'il soit en état de voyager ... J'espère que sa bouche le fera moins souffrir, petit bonhomme ... Je lui cherche un petit nom bien à lui, je vous redis !!

Merci à toutes, de le soutenir, et de me donner des nouvelles au fur et à mesure, Sarah et Venise, vous savez que vous pouvez m'appeler au moindre petit besoin  :: 

Bonne soirée à tous.

----------


## banzai

> *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!**
> 
> LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE AVANT MARDI:
> *
> 
> *14) Femelle 3 mois noir timide mais téméraire
> 15) mâle 3 mois noir timide*
> _Sont ensemble_
> 
> ...


c'est demain !!!!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

> *UN PETIT RECAP CAR PAS MAL DE MINOUS EN SOINS HELP
> 
> 
> RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
> 
> Report de la semaine passée:
> *30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
> *20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
> 20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
> ...


qui suit ?

----------


## banzai

::   heu !!! y a des assoc , des F.A ? ont attends quoi !! le dc du 25 et des 2 petits blakitos ??????
OU LA NOUVELLE LISTE CAR CELA PAS INTERRESSANTS ?

----------


## Muriel P

*IL  NOUS RESTE MOINS DE 24 HEURES !!! 

NOUS AVONS BESOIN D'UNE FA LONGUE DUREE DANS LA REGION RHONE ALPES, QUI SERA COUVERTE PAR L'ASSO CHAPERLIPOPETTE ET POUR LAQUELLE JE PEUX ASSURER LA PERIODE DE QUARANTAINE !!! SANS FALD, PAS DE SORTIE POSSIBLE !
ET IL RESTE DE NOMBREUX AUTRES CHATS SANS SOLUTION !!!

DE PLUS, IL NOUS MANQUE TOUJOURS EN URGENCE UN COVOIT SAINT QUENTIN EN YVELINES (78) CHAMPIGNY SUR MARNE (94) 
*

----------


## banzai

ça ne bouge pas c'est désolant

----------


## chatperlipopette

Est ce qu un mail de masse a ete lance ?

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Pour le co-voit St Quentin en Yvelines - Champigny sur Marne, je vais certainement le faire moi-même en transport en commun demain soir en sortant du boulot. (j'avais demandé un co-voiturage jusque chez moi pour éviter à la louloute d'être stressée par 1h20/1h30 de RER avec divers changements mais comme il n'y a pas personne je vais le faire en RER)

----------


## SarahC

> Est ce qu un mail de masse a ete lance ?


Oui il avait été lancé.
Mais en période de fêtes on a forcément moins de monde sur le net.

Dou78, je suis très peinée de lire la nouvelle pour ce pauvre petit.... Il n'était même pas décrit comme en urgence majeure, je le pensais urgent, à juste titre, mais je ne le pensais pas dans cet état, c'est vraiment terrible.

La bonne nouvelle est que si l'on trouve une FA et un co-voit direction Avignon: on peut sortir les 2 petits noirs et la femelle timide qui est du même endroit. Qqn a appelé ce matin, ils sont tjs là, le mâle a du coryza, et devient urgent. Pr la 2ème partie de liste, je ne sais pas qui est encore là, nous n'avons pas de piste. 

Flokelo pouvait couvrir le roux de 5 ans, Chatperlipopette peut couvrir un chat si on a une FA en Rhône-Alpes, mais il faudrait aussi un coup de pouce car je commence à stresser un peu par rapport aux frais vétos de tous les chats qui ont été hospi ou ont été en soins. Bien sûr, les dons ne peuvent tout couvrir, il s'agit bien uniquement de coups de pouce, mais coup de pouce il doit y avoir pour chacun des chats sortis ou sortants, et pour les rares assocs qui répondent présentes d'autant que ce sont souvent un peu les mêmes, et rien que pour les remercier de s'impliquer ici, ce serait  ::

----------


## banzai

La bonne nouvelle est que si l'on trouve une FA et un co-voit direction Avignon: on peut sortir les 2 petits noirs et la femelle timide qui est du même endroit. Qqn a appelé ce matin, ils sont tjs là, le mâle a du coryza, et devient urgent. Pr la 2ème partie de liste, je ne sais pas qui est encore là, nous n'avons pas de piste.F.A combien de temps ?

Flokelo pouvait couvrir le roux de 5 ans a-t-elle en vue une FALD dans cour terme ?

----------


## SarahC

Pr la première question, c le temps de trouver un co-voit Avignon, Venise a posté pr recherche ds ce sens.

Pr Flokelo, je ne sais pas car je n'ai pas tt suivi, ce qui manque, de façon sûre, c'est la FA longue durée.

----------


## catoune 13

Je pense être concernée par le co-voit sur Avignon aussi.

J'attends juste de savoir "quand" (je sais, ce n'est pas facile...)

Toujours 2 cages et 2 pièces. Je devrais récupérer ma 3ème cage (plus petite) demain ou après-demain maxi.

J'espère qu'ils auront tenu le coup jusque là....

----------


## banzai

peux tu sortir les 2 blackitos car un est urgent " coryza ",l'autre étant avec va suivre , je gère jusqu'au covoit

----------


## catoune 13

> peux tu sortir les 2 blackitos car un est urgent " coryza ",l'autre étant avec va suivre , je gère jusqu'au covoit


J'ai vu avec" Venise n'est..." au tél hier.

Vois aussi avec elle, Banzai, histoire de ne rien court-circuiter comme arrangements ou organisations...

----------


## SarahC

Ce matin elle avait une touche, mais à voir ce soir, car faut aussi prévoir le véto, proche, si jamais ils tombaient malades, car entre le moment où ils sortent et l'arrivée, il faut aussi prendre ce paramètre en compte, principe de précaution. Ca devrait avancer en principe.

----------


## banzai

je bosse à coté de mon véto donc no souçi

----------


## Rinou

> Est ce qu un mail de masse a ete lance ?





> Oui il avait été lancé.


Etonnant car d'habitude je les reçois et là rien dans ma boîte. ::

----------


## SarahC

Ils ont été fait mercredi, je les ai eu par mail, sur dpts concernés.
On ne peut pas en faire 2 pour le même SOS, ils ont déjà été faits.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!* :: *

LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE AVANT MARDI:
*

*14) Femelle 3 mois noir timide mais téméraire
15) mâle 3 mois noir timide*
_Sont ensemble
_On a une asso et une FALD pour eux* manque un covoiturage urgent  Paris Avignon ou Paris Marseille (demande de covoit lancée)*

*16) Mâle 10 mois noir timide 
* :: *Coryza* :: *
*Celui ci n a aucun début de solution et a déclaré depuis la semaine dernière un coryza. La fourrière où il se trouve est en sous effectif niveau moyen humain autant dire qu il est en grande urgence*. 
*
*17) Femelle, 10 mois noire, timide, mais sociable
*On a une asso et une FALD pour elle , *manque un covoiturage en urgence Paris Avignon ou Paris Marseille (demande de covoit lancée)*

*19) Mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable*
*Coryza
*On a une asso pour le couvrir,* manque une FA longue durée; c'est un chat sociable* 

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable*

*22) Femelle, 2 ans, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement*
*
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, 1 an, un peu craintif
Fort coryza

26) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, un peu craintive
Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement

27) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
Coryza

*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Si tout colle, on en serait là:
 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!* :: 
* 
LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE AVANT MARDI:
*


*16) Mâle 10 mois noir timide 
* ::  *Coryza*  :: 

*19) Mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable*

*22) Femelle, 2 ans, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement*
*
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, 1 an, un peu craintif
* ::  *Fort coryza, en urgence, sa copine n'est déjà plus là !* :: *

26) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, un peu craintive
Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement

27) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
Coryza

*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Désolée Venise, nous nous sommes croisées.
Pensez à ne pas oublier la mention déjà RE-oubliée entre mon truc du 24 et ce jour:

*
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, 1 an, un peu craintif
* ::  *Fort coryza, en urgence, sa copine n'est déjà plus là !* :: *
*

----------


## SarahC

Je ne recréé pas de topic pr le moment car il sera mis à jour demain avec les risques que cela entend, et aussi parce qu'avec tous les chats en soins, et les 3 encore à sortir, je pense que l'appel à dons est plus que jamais encore d'actualité pour ce SOS là.....
Si vous voulez nous aider, c'est maintenant pour eux!
Et si qqn pouvait me mettre le dernier récap ce serait top, merci!

----------


## banzai

je suis là pour urgence d'une semaine soin  assuré

----------


## fina_flora

je serais chez ma meilleure amie vendredi je pense donc je pourrais sortir de l'endroit près de chez elle (détails en mp possible, mais l'équipe de SarahC connait l'endroit en question)

- sortie *fourrière fina_flora vendredi* par *fina_flora

*- stockage possible chez *fina_flora* (1 à 2 pièces) en attente covoiturage (transit, éviter la quarantaine, sauf si visite chez un vétérinaire de confiance avant)

----------


## dadache

le convoiturage pour avignon ou marseille doit partir de paris ou de banlieue?et quel date?je regarde sur covoiturage.fr

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

plus personne pour eux?
 :: 
IL NOUS FAUT DES FA LONGUE DUREE POUR LES SAUVER

----------


## fina_flora

> plus personne pour eux?
> 
> IL NOUS FAUT DES FA LONGUE DUREE POUR LES SAUVER



peut on négocier un délai pour jeudi ou vendredi pour eux?
la semaine dernière, on a réussi à caser presque tout les chats qu'ils proposaient?

----------


## chatperlipopette

*UN PETIT RECAP CAR PAS MAL DE MINOUS EN SOINS HELP


RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

Report de la semaine passée:
*30 € (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20 € (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20 € (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10 € (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15 € (Origan) - reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif

+ ceux de cette semaine: 
100 € (TROCA) - reçu indispensable
20 € (Sév51) - reçu si possible
20 € (Zark) pour la lapine - reçu fiscal si possible
* :: * Zark, vous pouvez de suite contacter Ani-nounou pour ce don, il sort ce WE! Je retire le don du décompte car concerne Mme Lapine!*  :: 
*30 € (Mirabelle) pas besoin de reçu 
10 € (Zessouille) - reçu si possible
10 € (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20 € (CathyMini) - reçu si possible
50€ (Lynt) - avec reçu
20€ (pistache69) - sans reçu c'est bon
20€ (manitian) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
**20€ (Alicelovespets) pour 1 ou 7,8 et 9 - avec reçu**
**20€ (Coxigrue) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
15 € (Jellyjen) - pas besoin de reçu
**
TOTAL : 430 €

+ Bons pour : 7 stérilisations et 8 castrations par Partenaire77* 

Je le remets ici car le FIV+ de Calymone a passer Noël en clinique.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Co-voit bouclé pour les triplés, je vais les chercher à la gare demain à Grenoble 22h40 et les emmène chez taysa.

Pour Cassidy la petite de jellyjen, j'ai un co-voit pour le 3/01 mais à 16H20 pour Valence ( en plein dans la sortie école ) donc là faut que je réfléchisse......

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!* :: *

LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE AVANT MARDI:
*

*16) Mâle 10 mois noir timide 
* :: *Coryza* :: 
*Celui ci n a aucun début de solution et a déclaré depuis la semaine dernière un coryza. La fourrière où il se trouve est en sous effectif niveau moyen humain autant dire qu il est en grande urgence.* 

*19) Mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable*
*Coryza
*On a une asso pour le couvrir,* manque une FA longue durée; c'est un chat sociable* 

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable*

*22) Femelle, 2 ans, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*Coryza,* crachouille, tt simplement
*
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, 1 an, un peu craintif
* :: *Fort coryza* ::  
*Rien pour lui alors qu il est en grande urgence. Il est désormais seul dans son box, sa copine d'infortune n'est plus de ce monde

26) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, un peu craintive
Coryza,* crachouille, tt simplement*

27) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
Coryza

*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Muriel P

RAPPEL : 



> je suis là pour urgence d'une semaine soin  assuré


Et je pense que ma proposition de FA quarantaine n'est pas "utilisée" pour le moment (dites-moi si je me trompe), alors SVP une FA longue durée pour prendre le relai derrière !!! Qu'on puisse encore en sauver !!!! Je peux proposer de faire la quarantaine pour 2 chats ou chatons qui seront ensemble dans ma salle de bain. 
Banzai peut faire FA pour une semaine. Mais rien ne se fera si pas de FALD derrière !! HELP !!!  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Effectivement et  malheureusement pour le moment Muriel, on ne peut retenir ta proposition de quarantaine de part la distance pour 15 j (compris difficulté de covoiturage en ce moment, 3 demandes vers Strasbourg, Marseille ou Avignon sans aucune réponse) et par manque de FA longue durée derrière ::

----------


## jellyjen

> Co-voit bouclé pour les triplés, je vais les chercher à la gare demain à Grenoble 22h40 et les emmène chez taysa.
> 
> Pour Cassidy la petite de jellyjen, j'ai un co-voit pour le 3/01 mais à 16H20 pour Valence ( en plein dans la sortie école ) donc là faut que je réfléchisse......


c'est pas grave si c'est pas jusqu'à Lyon, je peux aller en train la chercher quelque part 
par contre je suis plus souvent dispo les fins de semaine

----------


## chatperlipopette

Jellyjen mp

----------


## Muriel P

*HELP !!!! LE DELAI C'EST CE MATIN TÔT POUR LES RESERVER !!!!!!

*   ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!* :: *

LISTE DES CHATS A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE AVANT MARDI:
*

*16) Mâle 10 mois noir timide 
* :: *Coryza* :: 
*Celui ci n a aucun début de solution et a déclaré depuis la  semaine dernière un coryza. La fourrière où il se trouve est en sous  effectif niveau moyen humain autant dire qu il est en grande urgence.* 

*19) Mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable*
*Coryza
*On a une asso pour le couvrir,* manque une FA longue durée; c'est un chat sociable* 

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable*

*22) Femelle, 2 ans, tricolore, un peu craintive*
*Coryza,* crachouille, tt simplement
*
25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, 1 an, un peu craintif
* :: *Fort coryza* ::  
*Rien pour lui alors qu il est en grande urgence. Il est désormais  seul dans son box, sa copine d'infortune n'est plus de ce monde

26) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, un peu craintive
Coryza,* crachouille, tt simplement*

27) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable
Coryza

*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## banzai

c'est urgent pour 16 et 25 n'attendons pas qu'il soit " arrétté "

----------


## Muriel P

> *19) Mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable*
> *Coryza
> *On a une asso pour le couvrir,* manque une FA longue durée; c'est un chat sociable*


 
Est-ce qu'on pourrait le sortir si je me propose pour être sa FA pour une période indéfinie, càd jusqu'à ce qu'on lui trouve une FA jusqu'à adoption ? Ce serait trop bête de ne pas pouvoir le sortir, il a tout, il ne manque "que" la FALD :-(

----------


## chatperlipopette

L'heure tourne et le sort de ces minous ne bouge pas, ils sont entre la VIE et la MORT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Muriel P

N'y a-t-il plus personne en région parisienne en cette période de fêtes ? Ces chats sont comme les autres, adorables, mignons, mais ils ont le malheur d'être à la fourrière en cette période creuse et vont payer les pots cassés  ::

----------


## banzai

pour les frileux des craintifs , y a 2 socials dans le lot et la liste n'a pas été r'ajouté car trop qui reste , faut d'autres dc 
pour le 16 ou 25 urgent ,je propose quarantaine 15 jours max car au chaud mais confiné en hauteur dans petit endroit 
je peux pas faire mieux et pas l'idéal 
c'est vraiment pour évité le dc

----------


## Verlaine

> [/INDENT]
> Est-ce qu'on pourrait le sortir si je me propose pour être sa FA pour une période indéfinie, càd jusqu'à ce qu'on lui trouve une FA jusqu'à adoption ? Ce serait trop bête de ne pas pouvoir le sortir, il a tout, il ne manque "que" la FALD :-(


J'abuse mais tu ne pourrais pas prendre le 19 & le 25 par hasard, soit les 2 qui sont les plus en danger? Je sais que tu fais déjà beaucoup et moi je ne peux rien faire du tout hélàs.

----------


## banzai

le 16 est en grand danger aussi


*16) Mâle 10 mois noir timide 
* :: *Coryza* :: 
*Celui ci n a aucun début de solution et a déclaré depuis la semaine dernière un coryza. La fourrière où il se trouve est en sous effectif niveau moyen humain autant dire qu il est en grande urgence.*

----------


## catoune 13

> le convoiturage pour avignon ou marseille doit partir de paris ou de banlieue?et quel date?je regarde sur covoiturage.fr


je suis allée voir, il y a des solutions... Mais je ne connais pas Paris donc je ne sais d'où vous cherchez à partir ni la "grandeur" d'un détour ou d'un quartier à un autre...

C'est payant (participation) mais il y a une fourchette assez "large"...

Je vais m'y inscrire

----------


## Muriel P

> J'abuse mais tu ne pourrais pas prendre le 19 & le 25 par hasard, soit les 2 qui sont les plus en danger? Je sais que tu fais déjà beaucoup et moi je ne peux rien faire du tout hélàs.





> le 16 est en grand danger aussi
> 
> 
> *16) Mâle 10 mois noir timide 
> **Coryza*
> *Celui ci n a aucun début de solution et a déclaré depuis la semaine dernière un coryza. La fourrière où il se trouve est en sous effectif niveau moyen humain autant dire qu il est en grande urgence.*


Je sais bien :-(  Comme je ne peux vraiment pas faire FALD, je me suis positionnée sur celui qui a déjà un début de solution, et pour une période temporaire, jusqu'à ce qu'il trouve sa FALD... Evidemment, j'aimerais pouvoir les sortir tous, les grands bébés de 10 mois les pauvres qui n'ont pas demandé à être là, et les plus grands non plus d'ailleurs... Je ne sais pas, je peux accueillir grand maximum 2 chats pour une période de quelques semaines, le temps de leur trouver une ou des FALD. 
J'accueillerais n'importe quel(s) chat(s) de ce SOS si besoin, tous méritent de sortir, et je ne veux pas avoir à choisir ! 
Alors vite, il nous faut des familles d'accueil longue durée pour tous les chats restants, si ce n'est pas déjà trop tard pour eux !!!

----------


## leika

avez vous une solution pour le petit rouquin sociable... ? je veux bien le prendre en longue durée a la maison... mais le seule hic c'est que j'ai une chienne bull terrier a la maison... et aucun équipement pour un chat !

qu'en pensez vous, je ne voudrais pas de bagarre avec ma chienne qui est vraiment une crème et qui pense qu'a dormir et jouer ...

----------


## tara60

> avez vous une solution pour le petit rouquin sociable... ? je veux bien le prendre en longue durée a la maison... mais le seule hic c'est que j'ai une chienne bull terrier a la maison... et aucun équipement pour un chat !
> 
> qu'en pensez vous, je ne voudrais pas de bagarre avec ma chienne qui est vraiment une crème et qui pense qu'a dormir et jouer ...


De toute façon Leika, lorsqu'un animal arrive dans son nouvel environnement, il doit être mit en 40aine quelques jours pour qu'il s'habitue déjà à toi et les personnes de la maison (moi c'est ce que je fais) et ensuite tu verras pour faire les présentations avec ton chien dans les règles

----------


## leika

et pour son coryza ? c'est pas transmissible a ma chienne ?

----------


## catoune 13

> et pour son coryza ? c'est pas transmissible a ma chienne ?


Non, elle ne risque rien.

----------


## Rusalka

Est-ce que je peux me rendre utile?

----------


## tara60

quelqu'un a-t-il le nouveau formulaire FA pour l'envoyer à Leika, moi je ne l'ai pas

----------


## banzai

> Est-ce que je peux me rendre utile?


je me demandais ou t'étais il y en a au moins 8 encore sans solution,pas fait le calcul et aucune FALD 
merçi muriel pour ta propo pour deux des urgents 
je reste à dispo pour 15 jours pour le 3ème en urgence le 16 ou 25
le roux ,leika je sais plus mais tu n'as rien à craindre pour la transmission coryza chien

----------


## Alexiel-chan

> quelqu'un a-t-il le nouveau formulaire FA pour l'envoyer à Leika, moi je ne l'ai pas


J'ai le nouveau formulaire.

Leika, pouvez-vous me donner votre adresse mail par MP s'il vous plait pour que je puisse vous l'envoyer ?

----------


## Verlaine

Peux-tu me l'envoyer aussi stp afin que je le transmette à mon tour quand on le demande? Merci.

----------


## dominobis

Toujours aucun besoin de covoiturage à Marseille et dans les environs ? 

_N. B. :Ma proposition de co voiturage est longue durée : elle sera encore valable pour d'autres SOS, la semaine prochaine et les mois qui viennent._

----------


## Rusalka

Je me propose pour quarantaine au rdzchaussée uniquement (mon garage sera probablement réquisitionné pour 5 jours pour 22 chats SOS de Paris, en cages, ils repartent aussitôt après,  pour l'instant rien n'est sur, ils viendront peut-être pas...), mais j'ai quand même un peu de place au rdzchaussée, et sinon FA ou Fald...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles SarahC ?

Bon de mon côté les triplés sont dans le train, je vais les chercher à la gare tout à l'heure. J'ai eu des nouvelles de la co-voitureuse, ils sont très sages.

----------


## SarahC

> Est-ce que je peux me rendre utile?


*
Possible, la nouvelle liste, qui oscille autour de 30 chats vient de tomber:*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...184#post895184

----------


## SarahC

> Je me propose pour quarantaine au rdzchaussée uniquement (mon garage sera probablement réquisitionné pour 5 jours pour 22 chats SOS de Paris, en cages, ils repartent aussitôt après,  pour l'instant rien n'est sur, ils viendront peut-être pas...), mais j'ai quand même un peu de place au rdzchaussée, et sinon FA ou Fald...


22?! Eh ben! Pour le RDC, comme c'est à l'intérieur, uniquement un chat ayant fait sa quarantaine, chat pr qui cela se précise, je vous rappelle dans la semaine pr en parler.

----------


## SarahC

> Toujours aucun besoin de covoiturage à Marseille et dans les environs ? 
> 
> _N. B. :Ma proposition de co voiturage est longue durée : elle sera encore valable pour d'autres SOS, la semaine prochaine et les mois qui viennent._


*Qd on en saura plus, oui, car pour le moment nous recherchons le co-voit direction Sud, et AVANT TOUT LE CO-VOIT DE SORTIE DES TROIS CHATS, DONT DEUX CHATONS QUE NOUS DEVONS ENCORE SORTIR DE FOURRIERE!*
*
Avis aux co-voitureurs de région parisienne!*

----------


## SarahC

> Peux-tu me l'envoyer aussi stp afin que je le transmette à mon tour quand on le demande? Merci.


Tu ne l'as pas eu?

----------


## SarahC

> quelqu'un a-t-il le nouveau formulaire FA pour l'envoyer à Leika, moi je ne l'ai pas


Passe moi ton mail afin qu'on t'envoie le texte et le formulaire.

----------


## SarahC

> J'abuse mais tu ne pourrais pas prendre le 19 & le 25 par hasard, soit les 2 qui sont les plus en danger? Je sais que tu fais déjà beaucoup et moi je ne peux rien faire du tout hélàs.


Muriel en a déjà pas mal de plusieurs assocs, il faut aussi qu'elle se vide un peu à un moment donné.
Mais elle seule pourra nous dire, car il y a le sauvetage, et l'après à gérer aussi. Elle est sollicitée de toute part, tout comme Rusalka, ne les surchargeons pas non plus, mais encore une fois, elles seules sauront nous dire. 

Je pointe les anciens encore présents sur la nouvelle liste, car évidemment certains ne sont plus là. 

Mais vu les listes de 30 par semaine, pas étonnant..............
On dépasse les 30 cette semaine, et le roux de 5 ans, précision importante, ACCIDENT DE LA ROUTE, il est blessé, gros oubli, info seulement transmise sur la nouvelle liste.

----------


## SarahC

> *UN PETIT RECAP CAR PAS MAL DE MINOUS EN SOINS HELP
> 
> 
> RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
> 
> Report de la semaine passée:
> *30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
> *20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
> 20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
> ...


On a au moins 120  pour les chatons de Chatperlipopette, on a aussi pour la maman et les chatons 75 , ils sont réhospitalisés ce jour, le minou décédé de Babe78, le FIV+ hospitalisé, qui n'est sorti que ce matin, et les petits avec souci aux yeux, qui sont chez Boxer, donc plus que jamais, là, les dons seraient utiles, je ne sais pas ce qui restera encore à couvrir, sachant que derrière toutes les assocs ont encore vaccins, stéril, parfois tests et soins complémentaires à effectuer! C'est un coup de pouce, certes, mais ce serait super que nous puissions au moins assurer ce coup de pouce là!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je rappelle que je peux délivrer des reçus fiscaux ( ca me semble important de le repréciser ).

----------


## Verlaine

> Tu ne l'as pas eu?


Non, je n'avais pas la version 2012! Mais c'est bon, Alexiel-Chan me l'a envoyée, je vais pouvoir aider à mon tour.  :: 

Plus de 30 chats à sauver fin décembre, c'est... délirant. ::

----------


## SarahC

Ne sont plus là, le premier aurait trouvé une solution:

*16) Mâle 10 mois noir timide 
* :: *Coryza* :: *

25) Mâle, brun tabby blanc, 1 an, un peu craintif
Fort coryza

26) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, un peu craintive
Coryza, crachouille, tt simplement*

----------


## SarahC

> Non, je n'avais pas la version 2012! Mais c'est bon, Alexiel-Chan me l'a envoyée, je vais pouvoir aider à mon tour. 
> 
> Plus de 30 chats à sauver fin décembre, c'est... délirant.


Tu peux l'envoyer à Tara60 av le texte pr me faire gagner du temps stp? Merci!

----------


## Verlaine

Je m'en occupe de suite!

RIP pauvres chats qui ne connaîtront pas 2012... ::

----------


## momo

Est ce quelqu un parmi vous saurez quoi donner à manger à un minou qui a une trés forte jaunisse et qui a beaucoup maigri SVP?
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...269#post895269

MERCI pour DALTON.

----------


## dadache

> Est ce quelqu un parmi vous saurez quoi donner à manger à un minou qui a une trés forte jaunisse et qui a beaucoup maigri SVP?
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...269#post895269
> 
> MERCI pour DALTON.


je diraisblanc poulet cuit carotte c'est ce qu'il y a de oplus digeste

----------


## Rusalka

> 22?! Eh ben! Pour le RDC, comme c'est à l'intérieur, uniquement un chat ayant fait sa quarantaine, chat pr qui cela se précise, je vous rappelle dans la semaine pr en parler.


Oui, j'ai compris, et je vais aussi voir l'autre post donc, avec un peu de mal, avec tous ces morts et mauvaises nouvelles je commence déjà à pleurer avant d'aller sur le PC...
pour les 22 chats je n'ai pas de nouvelles finalement, ils devaient transiter de toute urgence pour 5 jours, mais comme personne ne m'a tel ce soir, c'est probablement encore une triste histoire que je n'arrive plus à supporter...

----------


## dadache

rusalka  ::

----------


## catoune 13

> *Qd on en saura plus, oui, car pour le moment nous recherchons le co-voit direction Sud, et AVANT TOUT LE CO-VOIT DE SORTIE DES TROIS CHATS, DONT DEUX CHATONS QUE NOUS DEVONS ENCORE SORTIR DE FOURRIERE!*
> *
> Avis aux co-voitureurs de région parisienne!*


Concrètement, à partir de quelle heure la sortie fourrière ?

Et combien de temps pour se rendre "sur Paris"  et vers quel endroit "pratique" pour un départ en covoit ?

les 2 petits ne sont pas sortis encore ? (pas facile, je sais, sans point de chute)

J'ai demandé plus haut pour les covoits payants d'un site, c'est l'idée qui ne plait pas ou le manque de confiance en des inconnus ou le prix ?

----------


## SarahC

Le point de chute on l'a, c'est le co-voit en semaine qui n'est pas tjs évident à trouver.
On a une idée, je vois si on peut goupiller avec une éventuelle sortie des chats de la nouvelle liste.

Les co-voit payants, ou via X moyens, je n'ai rien contre qd ce n'est pas abusif, mais si je peux faire sans, c'est mieux. La confiance, ma foi, non, via PA ou hors PA il y a des gens biens et des crétins partout, et qd les gens sont brieffés, tout va bien.

On ne pouvait les sortir ce jour de toute façon car jour de passage véto, donc c'est pour demain ou jeudi max. 

Après, reste le "bout", gros bout, vers le sud.

----------


## catoune 13

Merci des ces précisions SarahC.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ca y est je repars les loulous sont bien installes. j ai pris des photos, j ai enleve le catheter. je vous donnerai plus de news demain j ai encore un peu de route pour rentrer.

----------


## Taysa

Vui ayé les 3 monstres sont bien arrivés  :Big Grin:  
On a donc : Guizmo ( mon gros coup de coeur ), Goonies et Guitoune ! Tous deja bien bien calins et de vrais machines a ronrons  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Allez je veille encore un peu pour vous mettre les photos.....ca forcera peut être les gens à regarder sur l'énorme liste de cette semaine.....

Je commence par le chouchou de Taysa alias GUIZMO. On lui a enlevé le cathéter sauf que la veine a pétée lors de son installation et du coup en enlevant l' élastoplaste qui faisait garrot, ça s'est mis à pisser le sang donc désinfection et rebandage. Il est un peu maigrichon et a besoin de reprendre du poids.



Ensuite voici GOONIES le terrible, il bouge dans tous les sens. Il va super bien.



Et enfin GUITOUNE un peu déshydraté et ses yeux à surveiller ( le plus fragile des trois à mon sens )

----------


## SarahC

Merci pour ces premières nouvelles!

----------


## fufu36

Ils sont vraiment mignon !Merci pour eux !  :Smile:

----------


## zessouille

> Je commence par le chouchou de Taysa alias GUIZMO. On lui a enlevé le cathéter sauf que la veine a pétée lors de son installation et du coup en enlevant l' élastoplaste qui faisait garrot, ça s'est mis à pisser le sang donc désinfection et rebandage. Il est un peu maigrichon et a besoin de reprendre du poids.



je comprends qu'il soit son chouchou, je le trouve trop craquant ! peut être parce qu'il ressemble beaucoup à mon mimi que j'ai du aider à faire partir il y a 3 semaines....  

Bon courage à Taysa avec ses 3 énergumènes !!!

----------


## Verlaine

Et bien ça doit déménager chez toi!!! Une préférence pour le ptit blanc mais ils sont tous très mignons. Bon courage et essaye de te reposer un peu, je sais ce que c'est que d'avoir des triplés, c'est à la fois génial et épuisant!

----------


## Taysa

Meuh nan ils sont adorables j'ai fais ma 1ere nuit blanche grace a eux  :: 

Eyh ui guizmo ca a de suite etait mon coup de coeur et c'est un pot de glue !

----------


## zessouille

> Eyh ui guizmo ca a de suite etait mon coup de coeur et c'est un pot de glue !



 :: 


c'est possible d'avoir d'autres photos, diiiiiiiiiis  ::   et des 2 autres loupiots aussi hein, pour satisfaire tout le monde !!

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Adorables les triplés !  ::

----------


## banzai

je m'y perd ,que reste-il ,j'ai cherché ton dernier sos sur mort programmé et confondu avec celui de flokello 
le 16 a trouvé point de chute en attente covoit

----------


## chatperlipopette

> c'est possible d'avoir d'autres photos, diiiiiiiiiis   et des 2 autres loupiots aussi hein, pour satisfaire tout le monde !!


J y retourne ce soir pour controle j en referais et les posterai ce soir.

----------


## Verlaine

Je veux bien revoir le blanc sous d'autres angles...  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Quel angle verlaine ?? Lol son petit derriere ??

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Moi j ai vu tous les 3 sous tous les angles et ils sont super mignons. 
Le Blanc est particulièrement actif et n hesiait pas à se faire remarquer pendant son transport de Villemenble à la gare de Lyon, je parle et je sors mes pattes de ma cage (merci les sacs bleus)

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui il m a fait la meme chose dans la voiture.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors je suis retournée voir les triplés et j'ai pris quelques photos ( pour certaines pas top car plus de batterie sur mon tel ) : 

GUIZMO



GUITOUNE

----------


## chatperlipopette

GOONIES

Une spéciale pour Verlaine lol

----------


## SarahC

VOICI LA FACTURE DE L'HOSPITALISATION DES 3 CHATONS DE CHATPERLIPOPETTE. VOUS NOTEREZ QUE DE FACON APPRECIABLE ET COMME ILS LE FONT PARFOIS ILS N'ONT PAS RETENU LES FRAIS D'HOSPI; C'EST UN GESTE QUE JE TROUVE "BIEN" ET QUI MERITE D'ETRE SOULIGNE:

----------


## SarahC

Je précise qu'un donateur privé a donné 100  pour la facture de Chatperlipopette. Cette personne m'a contactée pour me demander à qui elle pourrait donner. Je lui ai parlé de ce gros SOS là, sachant que les petits de Catoune 13 sortent enfin demain, et que les petits de Boxer passent demain chez le véto pour énucléation d'au moins un oeil pour l'un des petits, voir d'un oeil aussi pour le 2ème des plus abîmés.... 
Je rappelle aussi que la facture de la maman et des petits est encore en cours, car malheureusement, elle est réhospitalisée avec toute sa petite famille........
*Donc nous avons 100  de cette donatrice privée, auxquels j'ajoute:*
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) - reçu fiscal si possible
**Et j'invite donc Chatperlipopette à contacter ces donateurs afin de leur transmettre ses coordonnées.
Reçu fiscal pour les trois donateurs concernés. Merci bcp!* *
**

RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS RESTANTES:* 

Report de la semaine passée:
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* *

+ ceux de cette semaine: 
100  (TROCA) - reçu indispensable
20  (Sév51) - reçu si possible
20  (Zark) pour la lapine - reçu fiscal si possible
* :: * Zark, vous pouvez de suite contacter Ani-nounou pour ce don, il sort ce WE! Je retire le don du décompte car concerne Mme Lapine!*  :: 
*30  (Mirabelle) pas besoin de reçu 
10  (Zessouille) - reçu si possible
10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible
20  (CathyMini) - reçu si possible
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu
20 (pistache69) - sans reçu c'est bon
20 (manitian) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
**20 (Alicelovespets) pour 1 ou 7,8 et 9 - avec reçu**
**20 (Coxigrue) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
15  (Jellyjen) - pas besoin de reçu
**
TOTAL : 405 
*

----------


## SarahC

Je n'ai pas encore de photo à poster car les chats ont été sortis et remis très vite en hospi.
Je parle donc de la maman et des petits, dont l'un a été "arrêté" en fourrière, je le rappelle.
Au départ, ils étaient 3 petits............ 

*10) femelle 3 mois noire et blanche timide
11) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
12) mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide*
*13) femelle (maman) 1 ans noire et blanc* _(léger coryza)_ *sociable*
_Sont ensemble_


*Je pointe de suite la facture car c'est une assoc parisienne qui nous a aidés, et qui n'a pas les chats "sous elle", elle a simplement permis de nous faire bénéficier de ses tarifs, raison pour laquelle je tiens d'autant plus à boucler cela de suite!*

----------


## SarahC

*Je laisse Zark et Ani-Nounou se mettre en relation directement:*

*20  (Zark) pour la lapine - reçu fiscal si possible
* :: * Zark, vous pouvez de suite contacter Ani-nounou pour ce don, il sort ce WE! Je retire le don du décompte car concerne Mme Lapine!*  :: 

*Et demanderai à Ani-Nounou qui était en vacances jusque là de nous transmettre une photo et des nouvelles de la lapine sauvée.*

***************
*
Pour cette association partenaire dont j'ai posté la première facture, je prends de suite un peu plus, pas bcp plus, car l'hospi 2 est en cours en ce moment même, je réajusterai en temps voulu, c'est à dire au plus vite, dès que sortis, et je l'espère au plus vite!
*
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
_______
*70 *

+ *20  (manitian) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
**10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible*
*10  (Zessouille) - reçu si possible*
_______
*110 *, *en tout, pour le moment, soit à peine près de 35  de plus que la première facture.*
*Je le répète, une deuxième est en cours, ils sont hospitalisés depuis hier, 35  sera une base de la future facture.* 
*Je pointe de suite les dons concernés en MP moi-même.*


*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS RESTANTES:* 
*
100  (TROCA) - reçu indispensable
20  (Sév51) - reçu si possible*
*30  (Mirabelle) pas besoin de reçu 20  (CathyMini) - reçu si possible
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu
20 (pistache69) - sans reçu c'est bon
**20 (Alicelovespets) pour 1 ou 7,8 et 9 - avec reçu**
**20 (Coxigrue) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
15  (Jellyjen) - pas besoin de reçu
**
TOTAL : 295 *

----------


## SarahC

*Pour les petits chez Boxer, qui iront en hospitalisation demain,** une donatrice privée verse 100 * *en prévision de la facture qui je le rappelle concernera au moins une énucléation malheureusement (mais qui semble urgente car le petit s'énerve car il a mal) et peut être aussi une deuxième, pour le 2ème chaton.....*

En prévision, j'ai orienté cette donatrice ici-même, car je sais que la facture dépassera cette somme et que nous avons encore plusieurs factures non pointées, comme celle du FIV+ par exemple... Et d'autres encore, et/ou en tout cas assocs à aider:

*7) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable 
 8) mâle 5 mois brun tabby sociable
9) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable*
 ::  *Lésion oculaire irréversible à un oeil, à énucléer*  :: 
_7, 8 et 9 sont en fin de coryza_
_Sont ensemble_

Ils vont très bien, les deux malades voient un ophtalmo jeudi, c'est des  amours un peu trouille trouille au départ quand je rentre dans la pièce  mais ca dure 3 secondes, il y a 1 mâle et 2 femelles, la plus atteinte  est un peu pars des autres car elle a très mal à son oeil.

Je suis très heureuse d'avoir pu les accueillir.

Je croise tous mes doigts pour que les autres puissent avoir leur chances

----------


## SarahC

*Je sors de suite les dons qui ne font pas l'objet d'un reçu fiscal pour le FIV+ car Calymone est une jeune assoc qui bien qu'elle fasse énormément et ait besoin d'aide n'est pas encore en mesure d'en délivrer.
Sans attendre la facture, je pointe ces dons là qui lui seront utiles, dans tous les cas; la facture sera mise en ligne dans les tous prochains jours. Je remercie Calymone de pointer ses donateurs par MP:

**30  (Mirabelle94) pas besoin de reçu 
EDIT: il y a 2 Mirabelle, une tout court, celle qui est concernée ici, c'est Mirabelle94. 
20  (pistache69) - sans reçu c'est bon**
15  (Jellyjen) - pas besoin de reçu
___
75 , on réajustera selon la suite des évènements, comme la dernière fois. 
**
RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS RESTANTES:* 
*
100  (TROCA) - reçu indispensable
20  (Sév51) - reçu si possible**
20  (CathyMini) - reçu si possible
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu
**20 (Alicelovespets) pour 1 ou 7,8 et 9 - avec reçu**
**20 (Coxigrue) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
**
TOTAL : 220 *

----------


## SarahC

*Je retire aussi les:
20 (Alicelovespets) pour 1 ou 7,8 et 9 - avec reçu*
*Pour l'assoc de Babe78 car elle a pris les petits (7, 8n 9) aux yeux abîmés, le petit minou qui est malheureusement décédé, et la minette rousse.
Merci à Babe78 de se rapprocher de cette autre donatrice dans le cadre de sa promesse initiale!* 

*
RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS RESTANTES:* 
*
100  (TROCA) - reçu indispensable
20  (Sév51) - reçu si possible**
20  (CathyMini) - reçu si possible
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu**
**20 (Coxigrue) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
**
TOTAL : 200 *

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Mon don a été envoyé par Paypal aujourd'hui

***************
*
Pour cette association partenaire dont j'ai posté la première facture, je prends de suite un peu plus, pas bcp plus,  car l'hospi 2 est en cours en ce moment même, je réajusterai en temps  voulu, c'est à dire au plus vite, dès que sortis, et je l'espère au plus  vite!
*
*30 € (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20 € (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20 € (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
_______
*70 €*

+ *20 € (manitian) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
**10 € (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible* *=> par Paypal le 29/12*
*10 € (Zessouille) - reçu si possible*
_______
*110 €*, *en tout, pour le moment, soit à peine près de 35 € de plus que la première facture.*
*Je le répète, une deuxième est en cours, ils sont hospitalisés depuis hier, 35 € sera une base de la future facture.* 
*Je pointe de suite les dons concernés en MP moi-même.*

----------


## Muriel P

*Pour cette association partenaire dont j'ai posté la première facture, je prends de suite un peu plus, pas bcp plus,   car l'hospi 2 est en cours en ce moment même, je réajusterai en temps   voulu, c'est à dire au plus vite, dès que sortis, et je l'espère au  plus  vite!
*
*30 € (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif* *=> par Paypal le 29/12*
*20 € (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20 € (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
_______
*70 €*

+ *20 € (manitian) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
**10 € (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible* *=> par Paypal le 29/12*
*10 € (Zessouille) - reçu si possible*
_______
*110 €*, *en tout, pour le moment, soit à peine près de 35 € de plus que la première facture.*
*Je le répète, une deuxième est en cours, ils sont hospitalisés depuis hier, 35 € sera une base de la future facture.* 
*Je pointe de suite les dons concernés en MP moi-même.*

----------


## catoune 13

Bonjour,
Je voulais savoir si ceux que j'attends viennent de la même fourrière ?
Merci.

----------


## Calymone

> *Je sors de suite les dons qui ne font pas l'objet d'un reçu fiscal pour le FIV+ car Calymone est une jeune assoc qui bien qu'elle fasse énormément et ait besoin d'aide n'est pas encore en mesure d'en délivrer.
> Sans attendre la facture, je pointe ces dons là qui lui seront utiles, dans tous les cas; la facture sera mise en ligne dans les tous prochains jours. Je remercie Calymone de pointer ses donateurs par MP:
> 
> **30  (Mirabelle94) pas besoin de reçu 
> EDIT: il y a 2 Mirabelle, une tout court, celle qui est concernée ici, c'est Mirabelle94. 
> 20  (pistache69) - sans reçu c'est bon**
> 15  (Jellyjen) - pas besoin de reçu
> ___
> 75 , on réajustera selon la suite des évènements, comme la dernière fois. 
> ...




OK, c'est fait  :: , si je peux me permettre, tu a fait une erreur de calcul/frappe, le total, c'est 65, et non 75  ::  :P

----------


## chatperlipopette

OK je contacte mes donateurs............un grand merci à eux.

----------


## Lady92

> Bonjour,
> Je voulais savoir si ceux que j'attends viennent de la même fourrière ?
> Merci.


je pense que 'oui'

----------


## catoune 13

> je pense que 'oui'


Pour prévoir 2 cages éloignées mais dans la même pièce, si possible.

Et pas de croisement ou de manip' d'une cage à l'autre, chaque cage avec sa boite médocs, sac litière et boite à croquettes...

----------


## Rinou

Comment va le chat FIV+ svp ?
Est-il toujours hospitalisé ?

----------


## Calymone

Non, le petit que j'ai appeler Benton (a prononcer à l'anglaise, Bènetone) est sorti mardi matin je crois, après presque 6 jours d'hospitalisation je crois ...

Il sera covoiturer Dimanche dans l'Eure, et arrivera à la maison ensuite  ::

----------


## zessouille

*Pour cette association partenaire dont j'ai posté la première facture, je prends de suite un peu plus, pas bcp plus,   car l'hospi 2 est en cours en ce moment même, je réajusterai en temps   voulu, c'est à dire au plus vite, dès que sortis, et je l'espère au  plus  vite!
*
*30  (Muriel P) - reçu fiscal pas impératif* *=> par Paypal le 29/12*
*20  (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
_______
*70 *

+ *20  (manitian) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
**10  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu si possible* *=> par Paypal le 29/12*
*10  (Zessouille) - reçu si possible**=> par Paypal le 29/12*
_______
*110 *, *en tout, pour le moment, soit à peine près de 35  de plus que la première facture.*
*Je le répète, une deuxième est en cours, ils sont hospitalisés depuis hier, 35  sera une base de la future facture.* 
*Je pointe de suite les dons concernés en MP moi-même.*

----------


## Verlaine

> GOONIES
> 
> Une spéciale pour Verlaine lol
> 
> Pièce jointe 17254
> 
> Pièce jointe 17255


Et bien ça m'apprendra à ne pas préciser les angles qui m'intéressent... Alors par exemple, je voudrais voir la couleur de ses yeux. J'adore les chats blancs.
Sinon, on voit bien que c'est un ptit mec, et il est beau comme tout ce bébé!  ::

----------


## zessouille

> Alors je suis retournée voir les triplés et j'ai pris quelques photos ( pour certaines pas top car plus de batterie sur mon tel ) : 
> 
> GUIZMO
> 
> Pièce jointe 17252
> 
> GUITOUNE
> 
> Pièce jointe 17253


 merci pour les photos !! Ralala, il me retourne carrément p'tit Guizmo !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je vais demandé à Taysa d'en reprendre.

Verlaine : il a les yeux verts.

----------


## catoune 13

Sur les chats blancs pour Verlaine, zessouille et chatperlipopette en HS

J'ai déjà un mâle de 5 mois en FA qui a les yeux vairons, pas sourd, il s'appelle Bowie bien sur !

Il est ou le bouton spoiler ?

----------


## Verlaine

T'as pas le droit de me faire ça! et yeux vairons en plus!!! Balance les photos en MP pour pas polluer ici, et oublie le spoiler!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## dadache

> T'as pas le droit de me faire ça! et yeux vairons en plus!!! Balance les photos en MP pour pas polluer ici, et oublie le spoiler!!!!!!!



catoune raconte apres s'te plais   ehhh c'est qu'il est joli ce chaton tu sais verlaine  ::

----------


## SarahC

> OK, c'est fait , si je peux me permettre, tu a fait une erreur de calcul/frappe, le total, c'est 65, et non 75  :P


Je suis donc tjs aussi nulle!!!!! je vois un chiffre, je vomis, ça m'a fait ça depuis le collège et ce n'est pas pour rien que je n'ai pas fait une fac scientifique!!! 
Pardon  ::

----------


## SarahC

> catoune raconte apres s'te plais   ehhh c'est qu'il est joli ce chaton tu sais verlaine


Vous pouvez mettre des photos en HS ici, le SOS là est bouclé, pas de souci.

----------


## SarahC

Catoune 13, AEVANA délivre des reçus fiscaux à tout hasard?

Pour le FIV+ la facture dépasse les 140  pour info.

Et il y a aussi la petite noire de France81 encore dans le lot, et la maman et petits, tjs hospi.

Ceux de Catoune sont en forme pour le moment. 



*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS RESTANTES:* 
*
100  (TROCA) - reçu indispensable
20  (Sév51) - reçu si possible**
20  (CathyMini) - reçu si possible
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu**
**20 (Coxigrue) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
**
TOTAL : 200 *

----------


## dadache

je ne crois pas qu'aevana puisse delivrer des reçus fiscaux mais je verifie tout de meme

----------


## Verlaine

Bon, en raison de tous les chats que j'ai envie d'adopter à cause de ces SOS, ma première résolution de 2012 sera: *DÉMÉNAGER*! Merci les filles de m'encourager dans cette démarche avec toutes vos jolies photos de miraculés...

Bon, elles viennent ces photos?  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Voilà les photos des 3 minets pour Catoune13 qui sont enfin sortis ce jour. Ils ont l air effectivement biens et restent quelques jours en FA le temps de leur trouver un covoiturage vers le grand sud

----------


## catoune 13

> Bon, en raison de tous les chats que j'ai envie d'adopter à cause de ces SOS, ma première résolution de 2012 sera: *DÉMÉNAGER*! Merci les filles de m'encourager dans cette démarche avec toutes vos jolies photos de miraculés...
> 
> Bon, elles viennent ces photos?


regarde ta boite et déménage !!!!!

----------


## SarahC

Merci Venise.
Pense à la facture du FIV par mail qd tu l'auras.

----------


## catoune 13

> Voilà les photos des 3 minets pour Catoune13 qui sont enfin sortis ce jour. Ils ont l air effectivement biens et restent quelques jours en FA le temps de leur trouver un covoiturage vers le grand sud


Les billes qu'ils ont !!!

Mais ils ont l'air "juste" effrayés... 

Merci Venise !

----------


## chatperlipopette

J ai recu des photos de guizmo j essaie de les mettre plus tard.

Bon par contre rv pris chez le veto pour guitoune car de nouveau pris + un oeil pas super. j emmene aussi guizmo pour un bilan.

Goonies lui pete la forme.....pourvu que ca dure.

----------


## dadache

sont super jolies tes chatons catoune 
verlaine viens dans le sud il y fait meilleurs et on y est en pluche

----------


## Verlaine

> Voilà les photos des 3 minets pour Catoune13 qui sont enfin sortis ce jour. Ils ont l air effectivement biens et restent quelques jours en FA le temps de leur trouver un covoiturage vers le grand sud


Oh des ptits noirs, trop beaux!!! Et quelles billes en effet...




> regarde ta boite et déménage !!!!!


Vu, maté même, et répondu!




> sont super jolies tes chatons catoune 
> verlaine viens dans le sud il y fait meilleurs et on y est en pluche


Dans le sud y'a du Mistral et j'aime pas le vent... et puis j'ai déjà un bout de sud à la maison puisque je vis avec un Marseillais... je vous raconte pas l'ambiance les soirs de match OM/PSG!!!

----------


## dadache

catoune tu me dis?,
verlaine j'imagine tres bien si les soirs de match psg om ben au moins ya de l'animation et c'est pas morose  :Smile:

----------


## dadache

> je ne crois pas qu'aevana puisse delivrer des reçus fiscaux mais je verifie tout de meme



confirmer aevana ne peut pas delivrer de reçu fiscaux

----------


## SarahC

> Bonjour,
> Je voulais savoir si ceux que j'attends viennent de la même fourrière ?
> Merci.


Oui.

----------


## SarahC

> VOICI LA FACTURE DE L'HOSPITALISATION DES 3 CHATONS DE CHATPERLIPOPETTE. VOUS NOTEREZ QUE DE FACON APPRECIABLE ET COMME ILS LE FONT PARFOIS ILS N'ONT PAS RETENU LES FRAIS D'HOSPI; C'EST UN GESTE QUE JE TROUVE "BIEN" ET QUI MERITE D'ETRE SOULIGNE:





> Je précise qu'un donateur privé a donné 100  pour la facture de Chatperlipopette. Cette personne m'a contactée pour me demander à qui elle pourrait donner. Je lui ai parlé de ce gros SOS là, sachant que les petits de Catoune 13 sortent enfin demain, et que les petits de Boxer passent demain chez le véto pour énucléation d'au moins un oeil pour l'un des petits, voir d'un oeil aussi pour le 2ème des plus abîmés.... 
> Je rappelle aussi que la facture de la maman et des petits est encore en cours, car malheureusement, elle est réhospitalisée avec toute sa petite famille........
> *Donc nous avons 100  de cette donatrice privée, auxquels j'ajoute:*
> *10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
> 15  (Origan) - reçu fiscal si possible
> **Et j'invite donc Chatperlipopette à contacter ces donateurs afin de leur transmettre ses coordonnées.
> Reçu fiscal pour les trois donateurs concernés. Merci bcp!*


*Pour Chatperlipopette, la facture de 124  est couverte, puisque nous avons 125  de dons*, *100  qui sont confirmés par la donatrice en MP* et 
*10  (lorris) - reçu si possible
15  (Origan) - reçu fiscal si possible*
_______*
100 + 10 + 15 = 125 *

Il reste lorris et Origan à contacter, si pas déjà fait.

----------


## zessouille

> *J ai recu des photos de guizmo j essaie de les mettre plus tard*.
> 
> Bon par contre rv pris chez le veto pour guitoune car de nouveau pris + un oeil pas super. j emmene aussi guizmo pour un bilan.
> 
> Goonies lui pete la forme.....pourvu que ca dure.



On comprend, tu as beaucoup de choses à faire aussi....mais ne tarde pas trop  :: 

J'espère que ça ira pour Guitoune...

----------


## chatperlipopette

C est bien parce que c est toi et si craquage depeche toi car tu n es pas la seule qui a des vus sur lui.

----------


## catoune 13

> Oui.


J'ai laissé un message à leur FA.

J'attends de voir ce qu'elle pense, et vous me direz aussi si 1 pièce avec 2 cages séparées et éloignées vous semble le bon choix.

----------


## zessouille

Je craque parce qu'il me rappelle beaucoup mon loulou (en avatar)...mais...

de 1) en ce moment je vis chez mes parents , je n'ai mon logement que dans 1 mois
de 2) si j'adopte un loulou, ça fera moins de place pour des fa
de 3) je crois bien que je suis pas encore prête à remplacer mon Bakara...

mais ça n'empêche pas de baver tout en lui souhaitant une chouette famille !!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

A voir,  mais à priori d après les infos que l on a,  tous les 3 ensemble ce sera parfait.

----------


## SarahC

> J'ai laissé un message à leur FA.
> 
> J'attends de voir ce qu'elle pense, et vous me direz aussi si 1 pièce avec 2 cages séparées et éloignées vous semble le bon choix.


Ben ils sont ensemble et semblent s'entendre, c peut être même la mère ou la même famille, donc en gros, comme du même endroit, ma foi...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le voilà le chouchou

----------


## zessouille

> Le voilà le chouchou


 :: 

nan, mais de toute façon, j'aime pas les chats câlins   ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Mais bien sûr !!! On va te croire lol

----------


## Calymone

*Je sors de suite les dons qui ne font pas l'objet d'un reçu fiscal pour le FIV+ car Calymone est une jeune assoc qui bien qu'elle fasse énormément et ait besoin d'aide n'est pas encore en mesure d'en délivrer.
Sans attendre la facture, je pointe ces dons là qui lui seront utiles, dans tous les cas; la facture sera mise en ligne dans les tous prochains jours. Je remercie Calymone de pointer ses donateurs par MP:

**30  (Mirabelle94) pas besoin de reçu 
EDIT: il y a 2 Mirabelle, une tout court, celle qui est concernée ici, c'est Mirabelle94. 
20  (pistache69) - sans reçu c'est bon* => reçu par chèque le 30/12/11 Merciiii*
15  (Jellyjen) - pas besoin de reçu
___
65 , on réajustera selon la suite des évènements, comme la dernière fois. 
*

----------


## lynt

J'avais du mal à suivre niveau dons alors j'ai repris le fil pour faire une synthèse à ce jour :

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS RESTANTES:* 
*
100  (TROCA) - reçu indispensable
20  (Sév51) - reçu si possible**
20  (CathyMini) - reçu si possible
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu**
**20 (Coxigrue) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
**
TOTAL : 210 
*
*Répartition actuelle :*

==> 100 + 25 (privée + lorris + origan) = 125 chaperlipopette
==> 20 zark aninounou
==> 110 assoc partenaire hospitalisation (muriel P, lexikiwie, nadine, manitian, alexiel chan, zessouille)
==> 100 pour les petits aux yeux bien abimés (un ou deux à énucléer)
==> 65 Calymone (Mirabelle94, pistache69, jellyjen)
==> 20 Babe78 (Alicelovepets)

soit* 440 déjà répartis*.





> Catoune 13, AEVANA délivre des reçus fiscaux à tout hasard? ==> *Non*
> 
> Pour le FIV+ la facture dépasse les 140  pour info.
> 
> Et il y a aussi la petite noire de France81 encore dans le lot, et la maman et petits, tjs hospi.
> 
> Ceux de Catoune sont en forme pour le moment.

----------


## SarahC

*29) Lapin femelle, fauve, sociable
Bon état sanitaire*

Elle est sortie ce jour!

----------


## Verlaine

Jolie lapine, mais je la pensais sortie depuis des lustres puisque c'est la première qui a été réservée.

----------


## SarahC

Oui, mais non.

----------


## SarahC

Et la maman de ce SOS n'est pas bien, elle est très malade encore.... PFFFFF..........

----------


## SarahC

Private joke pour Verlaine, mon avatar  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Ben tu crois que je l'ai pas vu?! J'ai même essayé de l'agrandir pour avoir confirmation! Des yeux comme ça on les reconnait de très loin, et ça me fait toujours autant flipper  :: ! T'en voulais un pour Noël, je te sens frustrée...?

Sinon, moins drôle hélàs, pauvre maman, qu'est-ce qu'elle a? Pronostic vital réservé?

----------


## SarahC

Gros coryza.

----------


## boxer75019

Voici des nouvelles de ces 3 petits bouts là  : 
*7) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable 
 8) mâle 5 mois brun tabby sociable
9) mâle 5 mois gris tabby blanc sociable*
 ::  *Lésion oculaire irréversible à un oeil, à énucléer*  :: 
_7, 8 et 9 sont en fin de coryza_
_Sont ensemble

_
le numéro 7 a été opéré de son oeil jeudi, il avait une bride oculaire, ca à l'air d'avoir fonctionné donc pour lui ca devrait être bon
la numéro 8 tout va bien
Et la numéro 9 a été énuclée, se sont des chats très gentils ronronnent à la première caresse rien que le fait d'entendre ma voix ils rappliquent se frottent à moi, des amours

une petite photo des ses petits coeurs

----------


## lynt

Merci pour les photos et merci de prendre soin d'eux, pauvres bébés, j'espère qu'ils trouveront vite une bonne famille pour prendre soin d'eux  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Merci pour les nouvelles et les photos Boxer !!

----------


## Verlaine

C'est bon de les savoir sortis d'affaire avant qu'ils perdent totalement la vue. Pauvre puce borgne, mais elle est si jolie qu'elle trouvera vite une famille qui passera outre ce léger handicap.

----------


## Calymone

*Je sors de suite les dons qui ne font pas l'objet d'un reçu fiscal pour le FIV+ car Calymone est une jeune assoc qui bien qu'elle fasse énormément et ait besoin d'aide n'est pas encore en mesure d'en délivrer.
Sans attendre la facture, je pointe ces dons là qui lui seront utiles, dans tous les cas; la facture sera mise en ligne dans les tous prochains jours. Je remercie Calymone de pointer ses donateurs par MP:

**30  (Mirabelle94) pas besoin de reçu => Reçu par chèque le 31/12/11 merci beaucoup !!
EDIT: il y a 2 Mirabelle, une tout court, celle qui est concernée ici, c'est Mirabelle94. 
20  (pistache69) - sans reçu c'est bon** => reçu par chèque le 30/12/11 Merciiii**
15  (Jellyjen) - pas besoin de reçu  => Reçu par Paypal le 31/12/11 merci beaucoup !
___
65 , on réajustera selon la suite des évènements, comme la dernière fois. 
*

----------


## SarahC

Facture de 145 € postée sous peu pr le FIV+, le pointage suivra sous peu en fonction de ce que l'on pourra encore faire sur les dons restants.

----------


## SarahC

Ah oui, et aussi maman qui a encore une facture qui court sous l'assoc partenaire, et qui n'est tjs pas en top forme.....

Chatperlipopette me dit par SMS que les 2 noirs et blancs; Guitoune 39,5 (la température d'un adulte c 38 à la louche, les petits c tjs un peu plus, mais qd même de la fièvre). Doxyval et Ophtalon pour Guitoune, et juste Ophtalon pr Guizmo. 
Ils mangent, pr le moment, dc ça c le point encourageant.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Exact merci sarah.....Goonies a surveiller aussi mais j'ai le traitement d'avance pour parer....

Le petit Guitoune est le plus touché.

----------


## SarahC

Merci pour les nouvelles Boxer, contente que tout se soit bien passé pr le pauvre chouchou.
Babe78, as tu déjà la facture pr eux?

----------


## SarahC

> Exact merci sarah.....Goonies a surveiller aussi mais j'ai le traitement d'avance pour parer....
> 
> Le petit Guitoune est le plus touché.


Ah t là?   ::  Etais en voiture avant, je suis chez qqn donc passais poster news.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je sortais de chez Taysa après avoir effectué les soins quand je t'ai envoyé le sms.

----------


## Rinou

J'ai découvert que Noëlia avait une petite boule sur le ventre.
Il s'agit peut-être d'une hernie (nous en saurons plus quand le véto de France81 l'aura examinée) mais pour le moment ça ne semble absolument pas la gêner car elle court et sautille comme tous les chatons de son âge.
Voici quelques photos pour le plaisir des yeux ...

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Au plaisir de voir  la petite Noelia en chair et en os (enfin surtout en chair) lundi à la gare pour son départ vers chez France
Rinou je vous appelle demain soir pour les dernières modalités de transport

----------


## SarahC

On dirait mon Tom Pouce bébé!
Elle a l'air d'avoir un poil TERRIBLE, et cette tronche!!!



Rinou, elle mérite d'être postée dans "non les chats noirs ne se ressemblent pas", elle est magnifique!!!!!
Je suis fan!

Si la boule est petite on peut espérer que le véto de France ne l'ôte qu'au moment de la stéril.

Mon Tom Pouce, justement, en a eu une, mais elle a fini par dessécher, mon véto n'a pas eu besoin de l'enlever. Ms si déjà si petite elle en a une, si c cela, oui, ça sera sûrement enlevé.

----------


## SarahC

Postée!
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...579#post901579

----------


## CathyMini

Ils sont vraiment choux les petits chez Boxer et Taysa (y compris de derrière)  :: . Et Noëlia va mettre du baume au coeur de France  ::

----------


## France81

merci !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
cette petite perle noire est un vrai bijou !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
elle est d une beaute punaise............. et on sent toute la douceur, l amour et la tendresse rien que dans son regard !
mon fiston lui ressemble aussi beaucoup : une bouille toute ronde et une fourrure tres dense et epaisse (celui qui seme le plus de poils sur son passage, lol)

je regrette vraiment de ne pouvoir accueillir moi meme en ce moment cette princesse...je me consolerai en lui rendant visite regulierement chez mon pere !

----------


## Rinou

> Au plaisir de voir la petite Noelia en chair et en os (enfin surtout en chair) lundi à la gare pour son départ vers chez France
> Rinou je vous appelle demain soir pour les dernières modalités de transport


OK !

----------


## Rinou

> On dirait mon Tom Pouce bébé!
> Elle a l'air d'avoir un poil TERRIBLE, et cette tronche!!!


Effectivement, elle a une épaisse fourrure : c'est un vrai plaisir de la caresser.
Et puis qu'est-ce qu'elle est câline, une vrai machine à ronrons en plus ! ::

----------


## SarahC

Oui mais c'est un Tom Pouce Junior co le mien, qui est une glue sur pattes.
Ah la la, si j'en avais pas déjà, de suite je la prendrais, elle est TE-RRIBLE!
Je vais me la mettre en avatar de WE, à défaut!

----------


## Rinou

Tu en as combien des matous ?

----------


## SarahC

> Tu en as combien des matous ?


5, et je n'en prendrai pas un seul de plus  :: 
L'espace vital compte aussi!

----------


## SarahC

Coq à l'âne, ou presque, on pense avoir trouvé un co-voit de fin de parcours pr elle justement.
A confirmer si la RE-FA d'une nuit est dispo le 3, et si France ou qqn de son assoc aussi.
Et après, elle sera enfin dans sa FA longue durée. 


J'ai repris le récap de Lynt, ça n'a pas bougé en revanche?
Comme ai encore des factures à mettre... :: 

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS RESTANTES:* 
*
100  (TROCA) - reçu indispensable
20  (Sév51) - reçu si possible**
20  (CathyMini) - reçu si possible
50 (Lynt) - avec reçu**
**20 (Coxigrue) - reçu si possible mais pas impératif
**
TOTAL : 210 *

----------


## Rinou

> Coq à l'âne, ou presque, on pense avoir trouvé un co-voit de fin de parcours pr elle justement.
> A confirmer si la RE-FA d'une nuit est dispo le 3, et si France ou qqn de son assoc aussi.
> Et après, elle sera enfin dans sa FA longue durée.


Pauvre petite nénette. Ca me fait de la peine qu'elle soit trimballée comme ça mais je sais bien qu'on n'a pas d'autre solution (j'ai toujours l'impression de les trahir quand "mes" chats partent, alors qu'ils me faisaient confiance). ::

----------


## SarahC

Il n'est pas en forme.... Je crains qu'il ne retourne chez le véto ce WE encore.....

*
1) mâle 6 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+*
 :: * N'est pas en super état, a dû en baver, super gentil, ce serait bien qu'il sorte*  :: 



Voici la facture. Calymone ne peut pas encore éditer de dons, or nous en avons besoin.
Je vois si une assoc copine ne peut pas prendre les dons et reverser la somme en dons à son assoc.
Car en principe une assoc a le droit d'en faire à une autre.
Je vous tiens au courant.

----------


## Rinou

Il me fait fondre ce minet, il a un regard si doux et si triste ...
C'est sa bouche qui le fait toujours souffrir ?

----------


## Taysa

> nan, mais de toute façon, j'aime pas les chats câlins


il est pas calins il est pot de glue !! 
Et il parle en plus  :: 

pi niquel si t'as ton logement dans 1mois il sera surement pas adoptable avant de toute maniere  ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> Il me fait fondre ce minet, il a un regard si doux et si triste ...
> C'est sa bouche qui le fait toujours souffrir ?


Moi aussi il m'a fait fondre, juste après la première photo j'ai tendu la main et direct il a câliné. A-t-il un prénom?

----------


## lynt

Pauvre minou, qu'il a l'air triste... Ça donne envie de lui faire de gros câlins...

Comme elle est belle la petite Noëlia, ce regard, je fonds !  ::

----------


## Calymone

Oui, le loulou s'appèle Benton, il souffre toujours de sa bouche, oui, mais il ne bave plus depuis quelques jours, c'est un bon signe, déjà, mais ne s'alimente toujours pas, et est régulièrement réhydrater par sa nounou parisienne.

Il n'est pas en état de voyager, il devait nous rejoindre aujourd'hui, mais il était préférable de le laisser sur place, et de ne pas lui faire subir les transports en commun etc...

Croisons les doigts, et prions pour qu'il remonte la pente !!

----------


## SarahC

> Il me fait fondre ce minet, il a un regard si doux et si triste ...
> C'est sa bouche qui le fait toujours souffrir ?


Il est tjs pris par son coryza, nez méga bouché, et il ne veut pas manger tout seul....

----------


## SarahC

Quelques photos d'avant, que je ne pouvais poster "avant sortie", justement...
Benton était encore à peu près en forme... On le voit encore "en forme" et on espère que cela ira mieux pour lui, et qu'il remontera la pente maintenant...

----------


## Calymone

Holàlà la bonne bouille !!!

Merci beaucoup Sarah, j'espère avoir le bonheur de le voir comme ça un jour !!

----------


## SarahC

C'est un peu pour ça que je le mets, car il est terriblement beau, c'est "the matou", quoi, et je pense qu'il ne ressemble plus à cela en ce moment, mais j'espère vivement qu'il reprendra sa "forme" initiale ds qq temps.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles des triplés : Guitoune va bien mieux déjà et Guizmo va bien aussi. Comme c'était à prévoir c'est au tour de Goonies de ne pas être en forme.....traitement commencé aujourd'hui.
Sacré résistant ce coryza !!!!!

----------


## SarahC

J'ai eu sa FA temporaire, l'un des petits est clairement sociable, la grande aussi, seul le dernier petit est plus flippette:

 

La FA nous postera des photos sous peu!

----------


## catoune 13

Je ne suis pas arrivée à l'avoir malgré 2 appels et mes coordonnées (fixe et port.) laissées.

Je fais un mp pour ravoir ses coordonnées. 

Merci pour les nouvelles !

----------


## SarahC

> Je ne suis pas arrivée à l'avoir malgré 2 appels et mes coordonnées (fixe et port.) laissées.
> 
> Je fais un mp pour ravoir ses coordonnées. 
> 
> Merci pour les nouvelles !


Fais un MP à Heliums, c elle la FA, nous avons interverti car eux ne sont pas malades, et l'autre FA soigne du coup des BB de Sylki à la place.

Je peux te donner le tél en MP aussi, de suite.

ET JE RAPPELLE QUE TJS EN RECHERCHE DE CO VOIT!!!
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...161#post903161

----------


## SarahC

> Des nouvelles des triplés : Guitoune va bien mieux déjà et Guizmo va bien aussi. Comme c'était à prévoir c'est au tour de Goonies de ne pas être en forme.....traitement commencé aujourd'hui.
> Sacré résistant ce coryza !!!!!


Le coryza mute d'années en année, et c'est cette année une belle saloperie.

----------


## chatperlipopette

C est clair !!!!!!!

----------


## Verlaine

> Le coryza mute d'années en année, et c'est cette année une belle saloperie.


Je confirme: 2 de mes triplés ont l'oeil gauche abimé et pas d'évolution après 12 jours de traitement. On a changé de médocs le 30 et je revois la véto mercredi, si toujours pas d'évolution direction ophtalmo... les boules!

----------


## Taysa

Le traitement marche bien sur les triplés je vois deja de grosses ameliorations sur les 3 !
Guitoune n'est deja plus encombré apres deux jours de traitement et goonies allait mieux ce matin !

----------


## Rinou

Excellente nouvelle !  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tant mieux c est une bonne nouvelle.

----------


## zessouille

> il est pas calins il est pot de glue !! 
> Et il parle en plus 
> 
> pi niquel si t'as ton logement dans 1mois il sera surement pas adoptable avant de toute maniere



quel amour  ::  !!  
enfin là, je t'avoue que j'ai pas encore envie de reprendre un chat à moi tout de suite, ça ne fait même pas 1 mois que
j'ai du faire partir mon mimi, c'est trop tôt.
J'ai perdu 3 loulous en même pas un mois (2 rats et 1 chat),dont un ratou dimanche, dur dur...

Papouilles à Guizmonouchet, j'espère que les triplés se remettent bien

----------


## chatperlipopette

Désolé pour tous tes petits loulous.

Oui ils se remettent bien. Je vais les voir demain soir, je ferais de nouvelles photos.

----------


## Rinou

Est-ce que ma petite Noëlia est arrivée à bon port ?
J'aimerais bien avoir des nouvelles svp. ::

----------


## SarahC

Oui, bien entendu, si catastrophe il y avait eu nous aurions prévenu.  :: 
Elle est en FA de transit, se cache un peu qd on entre ds la pièce, mais sinon, tout va bien.
On espère un départ jeudi dans sa FA longue durée, en train ou en voiture, selon la personne qui le fera.
Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de prévenir le papa de France81 pr jeudi, je le ferai tout à l'heure.

----------


## Rinou

Merci !  :Smile:

----------


## sab_

> *29) Lapin femelle, fauve, sociable
> Bon état sanitaire*
> 
> Elle est sortie ce jour!



La lapine, surnommée pour l'instant Babydoll, devait être stérilisée aujourd'hui. Et bien, gros changement de programme: elle a mis bas cette nuit  ::  

C'est la troisième lapine en deux mois qui met bas quelques jours après son arrivée en FA, espérons que ce ne soit pas la nouvelle tendance 2012 car sinon ça va devenir compliqué! 
Du coup elle va rester chez sa FA de transit jusqu'au sevrage des petits, donc dans deux mois!

----------


## SarahC

Ambiance... Les maîtres le savaient sans doute et s'en sont peut être débarrassés sans vouloir s'emmerder!

----------


## sab_

Ouep, ça commence à être pénible ces gens qui ne stérilisent pas... la fertilité des lapins n'est pas qu'un mythe! 
J'en profite, si certaines personnes souhaitent nous aider en parrainant Babydoll (ou un autre lapin d'ailleurs!), n'hésitez pas à contacter helene@aninounou.fr , notre responsable des parrainages! Vous recevrez régulièrement des nouvelles.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bon pour mettre un peu de baume au coeur......guizmo a eu une visite ce soir du coup ils n ont pas le coeur de le separer de son frere guitoune donc double adoption. Une photo dans les bras de leur futur papa a venir. ils partiront dans leur famille a leur guerison.
En voila des gens bien !!!!!!

Taysa doit me porter chance.......je la garde lol.

----------


## zessouille

> Bon pour mettre un peu de baume au coeur......guizmo a eu une visite ce soir du coup ils n ont pas le coeur de le separer de son frere guitoune donc double adoption. Une photo dans les bras de leur futur papa a venir. ils partiront dans leur famille a leur guerison.
> En voila des gens bien !!!!!!
> 
> Taysa doit me porter chance.......je la garde lol.



 ::  ::  ::

----------


## lynt

Goonies est déjà adopté ? (désolée j'ai une mémoire de poisson rouge  :: )
Ce serait en effet miraculeux d'avoir réussi à les placer si vite !!  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Ouep, ça commence à être pénible ces gens qui ne stérilisent pas... la fertilité des lapins n'est pas qu'un mythe! 
> J'en profite, si certaines personnes souhaitent nous aider en parrainant Babydoll (ou un autre lapin d'ailleurs!), n'hésitez pas à contacter helene@aninounou.fr , notre responsable des parrainages! Vous recevrez régulièrement des nouvelles.


Pouvez vous nous mettre le lien de votre site?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pas goonies non et pas de la meme fratrie car il a presque 6 mois alors que les deux loustics ont 4 mois.

----------


## SarahC

> Bon pour mettre un peu de baume au coeur......guizmo a eu une visite ce soir du coup ils n ont pas le coeur de le separer de son frere guitoune donc double adoption. Une photo dans les bras de leur futur papa a venir. ils partiront dans leur famille a leur guerison.
> En voila des gens bien !!!!!!
> 
> Taysa doit me porter chance.......je la garde lol.


Super! 
Lynt, je suppose qu'ils sont pré-réservés et partirons après quarantaine.
Nous avons eu qq cas rapides de réservations, comme récemment Mistigrette, ou encore les petits noirs de 2 mois que je mets en exemple sur le SOS de la semaine.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui pre reserves comme note plus haut ils partiront lorsqu ils seront gueris. d ailleurs ils vont de mieux en mieux.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici les photos en question et une petite photo de Goonies dans les bras de Taysa

----------


## Verlaine

Merveilleuse nouvelle pour les jumeaux!!! Et le ptit blanc Goonies alors, il va rester tout seul à montrer son derrière?

----------


## Verlaine

> *SORTIE AUJOURD'HUI**...** LA LIONNE !!!*
> 
> *23) Femelle, 2 ans, rousse tabby à poils mi-longs, sociable* *Merci Coxigrue d'avoir fait le relais* 
> *Coryza*
> 
> Pièce jointe 16498 Pièce jointe 16501
> 
> *A peine sortie de la fourrière: se roulait de plaisir dans sa boîte...*


Qui pourrait donner des nouvelles de la lionne? Elle est si belle!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Merveilleuse nouvelle pour les jumeaux!!! Et le ptit blanc Goonies alors, il va rester tout seul à montrer son derrière?


Il viendra chez moi s'il s'ennuie lol.....chez moi ça bouge !

----------


## Rinou

> Bon pour mettre un peu de baume au coeur......guizmo a eu une visite ce soir du coup ils n ont pas le coeur de le separer de son frere guitoune donc double adoption. Une photo dans les bras de leur futur papa a venir. ils partiront dans leur famille a leur guerison.
> En voila des gens bien !!!!!!
> 
> Taysa doit me porter chance.......je la garde lol.


Ca c'est formidable alors ! ::  ::

----------


## Rinou

> La lapine, surnommée pour l'instant Babydoll, devait être stérilisée aujourd'hui. Et bien, gros changement de programme: elle a mis bas cette nuit


Mince alors !
Et il y a combien de petits ?

----------


## lynt

Superbes ces petits, je comprends que l'adoptant ait craqué !
Goonies est très beau aussi, suis fan !

Timing serré pour Babydoll, on pourra avoir une photo des tits pinous ?  :Smile:

----------


## SarahC

> Superbes ces petits, je comprends que l'adoptant ait craqué !
> Goonies est très beau aussi, suis fan !
> 
> Timing serré pour Babydoll, on pourra avoir une photo des tits pinous ?


Fais un MP à l'assoc, si jamais.

----------


## Taysa

Carrement que je porte chance lol 
3 adoptions en 15 jours chez taysa qui qui dit mieux  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Ouais jme la pete je sais mais suis contente pour les ptis loups  :Smile:

----------


## SarahC

Merci à Nelly67, grâce à qui la mini puce est arrivée chez le papa de France81!



Coïncidence, c'est l'assoc de Nelly par qui France a adopté sa chienne!

----------


## lynt

Rahhh elle a une bouille trop craquante Noëlia ! Il faut qu'on la mette sur le SOS de la semaine, un sublime chat noir !

----------


## Verlaine

La puce est adoptée ou en FALD? Même si j'ai ma ptite idée...  ::

----------


## sab_

Pour Babydoll (la lapine), on ne sait pas combien il y a de petits, en fait il ne faut pas toucher aux petits maintenant sinon la maman risque de les laisser ou de les tuer. Du coup, on aura la surprise quand ils commenceront à pointer le bout de leur nez! J'espère qu'il n'y en aura pas trop parce qu'avec les deux précédentes lapines gestantes nous sommes à 9 petits (bon 3 vont être bientôt à l'adoption car ils viennent juste d'être sevrés). On a déjà eu une autre lapine qui a fait 11 petits, j'espère que Babydoll n'a pas en tête de battre le record  :: 

Pour les photo, nous ne mettons des photo des bébés que sur la partie privée du forum (ouverte aux adhérents) pour ne pas encourager à la reproduction (ben oui, les petits, c'est mignon...), et on commence à en diffuser quand ils sont sevrés, à partir de 2 mois. Mais si vous voulez quelques photo par mail, je pourrais vous en faire suivre  :: 

Pour notre site internet, c'est http://aninounou.fr . Les info sur le parrainage sont ici:  http://www.aninounou.fr/spip.php?article55   pour les adoptions c'est ici: http://www.aninounou.fr/spip.php?rubrique10  et pour devenir famille d'accueil c'est par ici: http://www.aninounou.fr/spip.php?rubrique21
Et vu tous les bébés qu'on a, on va en avoir besoin de FA  ::

----------


## lynt

Ah oui les lapins ne font pas semblant, beaucoup de bébés par portée !

Pour Noëlia, elle devait être adoptée par le papa de France  :Smile: .

----------


## SarahC

> Pour Babydoll (la lapine), on ne sait pas combien il y a de petits, en fait il ne faut pas toucher aux petits maintenant sinon la maman risque de les laisser ou de les tuer. Du coup, on aura la surprise quand ils commenceront à pointer le bout de leur nez! J'espère qu'il n'y en aura pas trop parce qu'avec les deux précédentes lapines gestantes nous sommes à 9 petits (bon 3 vont être bientôt à l'adoption car ils viennent juste d'être sevrés). On a déjà eu une autre lapine qui a fait 11 petits, j'espère que Babydoll n'a pas en tête de battre le record 
> 
> Pour les photo, nous ne mettons des photo des bébés que sur la partie privée du forum (ouverte aux adhérents) pour ne pas encourager à la reproduction (ben oui, les petits, c'est mignon...), et on commence à en diffuser quand ils sont sevrés, à partir de 2 mois. Mais si vous voulez quelques photo par mail, je pourrais vous en faire suivre 
> 
> Pour notre site internet, c'est http://aninounou.fr . Les info sur le parrainage sont ici:  http://www.aninounou.fr/spip.php?article55   pour les adoptions c'est ici: http://www.aninounou.fr/spip.php?rubrique10  et pour devenir famille d'accueil c'est par ici: http://www.aninounou.fr/spip.php?rubrique21
> Et vu tous les bébés qu'on a, on va en avoir besoin de FA


Merci! Ya-t-il un sujet pr les recherches de FA ici même, auquel cas je pourrais diffuser?

----------


## SarahC

> Ah oui les lapins ne font pas semblant, beaucoup de bébés par portée !
> 
> Pour Noëlia, elle devait être adoptée par le papa de France .


J'ai encore raté un wagon, je pensais qu'elle allait en FA.

----------


## SarahC

Ani-nounou, FA sur toute la France? Mail de contact?

----------


## lynt

Ah c'est ptet moi qui ai mal compris, j'ai compris qu'elle était spécialement pour son papa...

----------


## SarahC

> c est la future pupuce de mon papounet !!!!!!!
> 
> *merciiiiiiiiiiiiii les filles de l avoir sortie et de l accueillir le temps de son covoit vers strasbourg !!!!!!*
> cette petite perle noire est déjà baptisée, elle se prénomme désormais *Noëlia* 
> qu est ce qu elle est belle dis donc, une vraie bouille toute ronde a bisouiller !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> vivement qu elle arrive début janvier (ou avant si un covoit !)
> 
> PS : Rinou, il me semble que les chats sont deja deparasites et vermifuges a leur arrivee en fourriere....a verifier dans son carnet toutefois et avec SarahC
> sinon je pense qu il vaut mieux commencer par la pipette, et attendre quelques jours pour le vermifuge


Non c moi qui est raté un wagon je pense. J'ai tellement l'habitude que son papa soit parfois sa FA que je n'ai pas tilté.

----------


## sab_

Non il n'y a pas de post permanent de recherche de FA, on diffuse quand on a besoin! 

Nous recherchons des FA partout en France et également en Belgique francophone. 
Dans les grandes lignes, être FA pour Ani-nounou, ça implique: 
- de pouvoir faire une quarantaine stricte et de ne jamais mettre en contact le lapin de l'association avec le(s) lapin(s) de la maison, 
- d'offrir un environnement adéquat au lapin
- d'offrir au lapin des sorties quotidiennes et suffisamment d'attention pour cerner son caractère, et débuter l'éducation, 
- d'être adhérent de l'association (pour des raisons juridiques et d'assurance; possibilité de déduire la cotisation des frais)
- d'accepter de remplir un journal de bord tous les 15 jours environ: http://www.aninounou.fr/spip.php?article72 . Ceci nous permet de tenir nos annonces à jour et d'avoir des nouvelles du lapin
- de fournir la verdure quotidienne ainsi que la litière.
- donner des nouvelles à l'éventuel parrain/marraine
En contre-partie, Ani-nounou: 
- peut fournir le matériel (nous limitons au maximum les cages, nous pouvons fournir enclos, bac à litière, gamelles etc)
- rembourse tous les frais vétérinaires extrêmement rapidement (sous quelques jours)
- fournit le foin et les extrudés de qualité
- accompagne les FA: chaque FA est suivie par une référente, qui l'aide pour la prise en charge, commande la nourriture pour la FA, fait livrer le matériel, commandes les "bons vétérinaires" auprès de la trésorerie (aucun lapin ne voit de vétérinaire sans bon, dans l'urgence ils sont édités dans l'heure) etc etc
- offre toute sa gratitude à la FA  :: 

Sans rire, être FA ça sauve des vies! 
Le contact c'est sauvetage@aninounou.fr 

Merci!  ::

----------


## lynt

Super organisation  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Super organisation


Yep, je viens de diffuser en masse à mon réseau!

----------


## Rinou

> Pour Noëlia, elle devait être adoptée par le papa de France .


C'est ce que j'avais aussi pensé mais non. Le papa de France sera la FA de Noëlia jusqu'à son adoption.
Je suis contente que ma puce soit arrivée. Que de changements en quelques jours pour ce bébé. J'espère qu'elle n'est pas trop stressée.
Je suis impatiente d'avoir des nouvelles ! ::

----------


## lynt

Y'en a une qui va être spammée de propositions d'adoption alors, vu la petite beauté que c'est  :Smile: .

----------


## Rinou

Et Benton (le chat tigré FIV+), comment va-t-il ?

----------


## SarahC

Hier il était au plus mal, je ne pense pas que les nouvelles soient bonnes. 
Je n'ai retrouvé que le sujet maintenant, ayant qq trucs complexes à gérer.....

----------


## lynt

http://handicats.forumgratuit.fr/t349-pas-bien-du-tout

----------


## Rinou

:: 
Ti père, pourvu qu'il s'en sorte ...

----------


## Verlaine

Oh oui alors pôv gros bébé! Allez ptit coeur, on est tellement à croire en toi!!!  ::

----------


## Calymone

Malheureusement, Benton a lâché prise avant hier, et nous avons dû prendre une décision, car il avait perdu sa joie de vivre, et n'était plus que l'ombre de lui même ...

Je remercie infiniment sa nounou parisienne, car ce qu'elle a fait pour lui, c'est très beau, et elle l'aura accompagnée jusqu'au bout !!!

Petit Benton est parti très rapidement, sans avoir le temps de se rendre compte de quoi que ce soit, choyé et aimer par sa FA !!

J'aurais aimé le connaitre, il m'a été décrit comme adorable, et très combatif, malheureusement, la maladie l'a emporté ... 15 jours pile poil après sa sortie de fourrière ...

RIP mon petit cœur, tu a rejoint nos disparus, qui nous manquent horriblement !

----------


## Verlaine

Mince alors pauvre amour, il y aura bientôt trop d'étoiles dans le ciel...  ::

----------


## CathyMini

RIP petit Benton  ::

----------


## lynt

RIP doux minou... Bon courage et merci à ta FA de t'avoir accompagné jusqu'au bout  ::

----------


## catoune 13

Pauvre bouchon.... C'est toujours si injuste...

Les 3 petits nouveaux AEVANA

Les 3 ensemble, la + grande au milieu



et dans le même ordre 









La plus grande est déjà venue se frotter contre ma main, celui/celle à droite a "supporté" mes caresses, celui/celle de gauche, flippette et sur ses gardes. Mon doigt lui doit ses douleurs...

Ils n'ont pas de nom encore, je crois ?

----------


## Rinou

> Malheureusement, Benton a lâché prise avant hier, et nous avons dû prendre une décision, car il avait perdu sa joie de vivre, et n'était plus que l'ombre de lui même ...
> 
> Je remercie infiniment sa nounou parisienne, car ce qu'elle a fait pour lui, c'est très beau, et elle l'aura accompagnée jusqu'au bout !!!
> 
> Petit Benton est parti très rapidement, sans avoir le temps de se rendre compte de quoi que ce soit, choyé et aimer par sa FA !!
> 
> J'aurais aimé le connaitre, il m'a été décrit comme adorable, et très combatif, malheureusement, la maladie l'a emporté ... 15 jours pile poil après sa sortie de fourrière ...
> 
> RIP mon petit cur, tu a rejoint nos disparus, qui nous manquent horriblement !


 ::  Pauvre petit coeur, c'est si triste qu'il n'ait pas eu le temps de profiter enfin d'une vie plus douce.
Merci à sa FA de l'avoir soigné, aimé et entouré d'amour dans ses derniers jours et merci aussi à Calymone de lui avoir permis de ne pas finir sa vie en fourrière. ::

----------


## Rinou

> Les 3 petits nouveaux AEVANA


Elles sont superbes tes petites panthères catoune ! ::

----------


## babe78

les petits chatounets opérés des yeux ont eu leur visite de contrôle aujourd'hui et tout va bien

voici la facture


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## lynt

Suis fan de chats noirs ! Suis triste du coup pour celle qu'on n'a pas réussi à sauver cette semaine et les 5 qui sont encore sur la liste...  :: 
Ton trio est magnifique Catoune, ils ont l'air en forme  :Smile: .

----------


## catoune 13

je les adore aussi, ainsi que les roux (d'ailleurs les miens sont roux ou noirs)
Fébus mon noiraud, a eu son post ici pendant un an et Lily rousse (rose parait-il) je l'ai adoptée suite à une annonce ici.

Que des crèmes, et ils finissent bien le travail de socio avec leurs congénères.

----------


## catoune 13

Par contre, comme je ne peux plus accéder au post du co-voit Paris-Avignon (la clôture a été demandée) je le dis ici :

j'ai confié 2 caisses de transport (ne sachant si les 3 chats voyageraient ensembles ou non et finalement ils étaient ensembles) et 1 seule m'est revenue (pas la mienne mais pas grave, je conçois que ce ne soit pas pratique les échanges de cages en gare)
la mienne est non-marquée mais la 2ème est marquée "cricrie"

----------


## SarahC

> Par contre, comme je ne peux plus accéder au post du co-voit Paris-Avignon (la clôture a été demandée) je le dis ici :
> 
> j'ai confié 2 caisses de transport (ne sachant si les 3 chats voyageraient ensembles ou non et finalement ils étaient ensembles) et 1 seule m'est revenue (pas la mienne mais pas grave, je conçois que ce ne soit pas pratique les échanges de cages en gare)
> la mienne est non-marquée mais la 2ème est marquée "cricrie"


A voir av Francinette je pense?? Je ne saurais dire ds quel sens les boites sont allées.
Ds tous les cas, qd ce sont des chats sans possibilités d'échange en voiture, on ne les troque pas de box.
A voir, dc en MP av les différents intervenants du jour.

----------


## SarahC

> je les adore aussi, ainsi que les roux (d'ailleurs les miens sont roux ou noirs)
> Fébus mon noiraud, a eu son post ici pendant un an et Lily rousse (rose parait-il) je l'ai adoptée suite à une annonce ici.
> 
> Que des crèmes, et ils finissent bien le travail de socio avec leurs congénères.


Ca va, les 3 perles noires se détendent peu à peu?

----------


## Rinou

Noëlia a bien une petite hernie, sans gravité, qui devrait pouvoir attendre le moment de sa stérilisation pour être traitée.

----------


## catoune 13

> Ca va, les 3 perles noires se détendent peu à peu?


Clairement, la grande et un des jeunes s'avancent, viennent chercher les caresses, ronronnent.
Le (la) 3ème crache et envoie les griffes dès que je passe trop près d'elle avec ma main.

Si d'ici quelques jours, il n'y a pas de changements, ils seront séparés je pense...

----------


## lynt

Est-ce qu'au contraire, il ne faut pas les laisser ensemble pour que la craintive ait le "bon" exemple sous les yeux et puisse s'aligner ? C'est une vraie question pas une critique, j'ai une sociable et une craintive en accueil à la maison et j'ai peur que retirer la sociable (pour la faire adopter) enlève toute chance à la craintive de se sociabiliser si pas d'autre chat sociable (absences de "bonnes" phéromones, un peu un feliway naturel) ?

----------


## catoune 13

L'expérience (ou la chance) m'a montré qu'à chaque fois le craintif qui devient solo est obligé de faire des efforts et comprend plus vite.

Le dernier à l'adoption a souvent un comportement autre une fois les copains partis.

----------


## lynt

Merci pour ta réponse  :Smile: .

----------


## catoune 13

Il y a aussi certains craintifs dont on obtient rien au bout de ... longtemps.

Et qui se détendent chez leurs adoptants (qui adoptent en connaissance de cause), je pense à Griotte, intouchable mais caline, toujours sur la défensive, pleine d'esquives et qui s'est révélée plus caline au départ de son frère et carrément ses adoptants ont obtenu en 15 jrs tout ce que je n'avais pas eu : des calins volontaires, sieste collée à eux en totale détente. Tout depuis qu'elle était seule chez eux, il devait y avoir trop d'animaux chez moi.

----------


## lynt

Elle les a adoptés  :Smile: .

----------


## catoune 13

C'est tout à fait ça ! Malgré mes efforts (et les siens), ma maison ne lui convenait pas.

----------


## SarahC

Ceci dit, ils peuvent progresser, mais vu ce qu'ils ont vécu, c tjs un peu trash de les séparer, ils viennent à peine d'arriver et en ont fait du voyage et de la cage.

----------


## catoune 13

Je vais leur laisser le temps de se poser, mais il y a une très grande différence de comportement entre les 3.

Enfin, à voir d'ici une 15zaine de jrs...

----------


## dadache

je suis d'accord avec catoune meme si ça parait dur de les separés en fait ils evoluent beaucoup plus vite seuls je l'ai moi meme remarquer a differentes reprises et encore maintenant avec une petite craintive sortie de niort avec un autre chaton tres sociable ,lui adopté c'est incroyable le changement au bout de quelques jours,elle a maintenant toutes ces chances pour etre adoptée et c'est le but

----------


## France81

+1 

dans la majorite des cas la separation est benefique !
avec le reste de sa fratrie, rares sont ceux qui prennent l exemple des plus sociables.....bien au contraire !
souvent etant bien accompagne de potes felins, l homme n a aucun interet, si ce n est celui de domestique pour les litieres et la bouffe !

une fois seuls ils sont bien obliges de s approcher de l humain pour jouer, echanger, obtenir des calins !

PS, rinou, noelia est a tomber parterre tant elle est belle !
je l ai accompagne vdi matin pour son rappel : tres curieuse et ronronnante...mais ne tient pas en place, c est une grande exploratrice !
j attends les photos et les ajouterai sur le blog....encore merci, bisous !
.

----------


## Rinou

> tres curieuse et ronronnante...mais ne tient pas en place, c est une grande exploratrice !


Oui c'est ce que ton papa m'a dit mais c'est bien normal car la pauvre puce est restée en cage au moins 3 semaines en fourrière, puis ensuite chez moi alors maintenant qu'elle peut cavaler à sa guise, je comprends qu'elle veuille en profiter ! :Smile: 
Merci à toi de lui offrir une belle vie.  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Rebelotte veto ce soir pour les triples : guizmo ( le chouchou de zesouille et de taysa ) a de nouveau 39,3 ce soir. Mis sous antibio + pommade dans les yeux. On refait le point à la fin du traitement. Il n à pas été primo vacciné contrairement à guitoune et goonies qui ont eu leur première injection. Les adoptants des jumeaux vont devoir encore attendre avant de pouvoir les patouiller.
Je vous mettrai des photos demain.

----------


## SarahC

Ah mince pr les petits!

Pour les séparations, oui, mais pas DE SUITE!

Il faut AUSSI prendre en compte qu'ils en ont bavé, et là, on leur laisse au point poser les valoches et se rassurer entre eux, on est pas aux pièces non plus.

Et pour la note positive, nous avons eu X soeurs ensemble, 2 flippées, dont l'une a entrainé l'autre à force de se faire poupougner, idem pr des duos sociable/flippés.
Rien n'est désespéré à ce stade, on verra ds 15 jours.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici le lien du post de Goonies ( minou blanc ) : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...538#post924538

----------


## zessouille

> Rebelotte veto ce soir pour les triples : guizmo ( le chouchou de zesouille et de taysa ) a de nouveau 39,3 ce soir. Mis sous antibio + pommade dans les yeux. On refait le point à la fin du traitement. Il n à pas été primo vacciné contrairement à guitoune et goonies qui ont eu leur première injection. Les adoptants des jumeaux vont devoir encore attendre avant de pouvoir les patouiller.
> Je vous mettrai des photos demain.



et comment vont les chouchous ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ca va mieux. on refait le point jeudi avec le veto.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oops je devais mettre des photos.....je tache d y penser demain.

----------


## babe78

quelques photos de la belle Zora, réservée lors de notre we adoption ce we dans le 91



Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.




Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

----------


## babe78

Giulietta, la petite chatte énuclée et Giulio son frère, opéré d'une bride occulaire ont également tous deux été adoptés ce we

reste encore la petite Giulia, la seule qui avait échappée aux problèmes occulaires et qui se retrouve maintenant bien seule

----------


## Verlaine

C'est elle (Zora) dont j'ai demandé des nouvelles et personne ne m'a jamais répondu... J'avais eu un coup de coeur pour elle et je n'avais pas suivi qui l'avait prise en charge.

----------


## babe78

désolée, j'avais donné des nouvelles mais la personne qui l'avait ne pouvait pas faire de photos

----------


## lynt

Tout est bien qui finit bien pour elle  :Smile: .

----------


## Rinou

Ca fait plaisir des nouvelles comme ça ! :Smile: 
Et puis, je me dis que ça libère des places pour d'autres malheureux non ?  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors les photos ont tardé mais ça valait le coup d'attendre.......car voici Guizmo et Guitoune dans leur nouvelle famille depuis jeudi 19 au soir.

----------


## Rinou

Roooooh, les pachas !
En voilà deux qui vont être malheureux. :: 
Ca fait chaud au coeur des photos comme ça. ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je trouve ça génial que les adoptants n'aient pas eu le coeur de les séparer.

J'ai reçu le mail ainsi que les photos hier dans la journée et hier soir je leur ai tel. Tout va bien, juste à regarder les photos ( surtout celle sur le canapé ) on voit déjà qu'ils se sentent déjà chez eux.

Reste Goonies qui est chez Taysa........elle le bichonne en attendant qu'il trouve sa famille. Vous avez d'ailleurs le lien de son post un peu plus haut.

----------


## CathyMini

Merci babe pour toutes ces bonnes nouvelles d'adoption  :: 
Quant à Guizmo et Guitoune, ils sont manifestement inséparables, donc double brocolis pour eux  ::  ::

----------


## catoune 13

Des nouvelles des 3 noirauds à la maison. Ils sont arrivés le 7/01/12 et clairement n'avaient (et n'ont toujours pas le même degré de socio).

Je les ai séparés le WE dernier, et en une semaine, du changement chez la jeune femelle de 4 mois qui s'appelle *Hitmie* (allez savoir pourquoi ?)
Elle feule toujours sans bouger, toujours  en me suivant des yeux (la semaine dernière, tout pareil mais en + elle attaquait et envoyait les griffes)
donc du mieux
la femelle de 11 mois s'appelle *Hiraya* et le petit mâle de presque 5 mois *Harry*. Ils ronronnent dès que je rentre dans la pièce, cherchent le jeu, les caresses, se laissent manipuler, porter à souhait.
donc du mieux aussi.

Je pense donc que la séparation a été bénéfique aux 3.

Photos plus tard.

----------


## catoune 13

J'ai oublié de dire que mardi c'est véto !

Harry pour rappel de vaccin + vermifuge ( test à voir, fait à moins de 4 mois)

Hitmie la même chose (aucune annotation concernant le test fiv/felv)

Hiraya aussi + stérilisation (le test est fait au "bon age")

----------


## catoune 13

Hiraya, la femelle de 11 mois, sociable et câline

----------


## catoune 13

Harry, petit malou de presque 5 mois, sociable et câlin aussi

----------


## catoune 13

Et Hitmie, jeune femelle de 4 mois tout juste









Il y a du boulot à faire encore...

----------


## Alicelovespets

Magnifiques  ::  merci pour ces belles photos

----------


## Verlaine

Oh un petit collier de perles noires! Magnifiques, et touchants aussi dans leur mal-être.  ::

----------


## catoune 13

Hiraya, Harry et Hitmie ont eu hier le rappel de vaccin et Hiraya a été stérilisée.

Harry souffre d'une arythmie cardiaque sévère, d'où son retard de croissance et sa maigreur... ::

----------


## SarahC

Ben mince, pauvre Harry..............

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Hiraya, Harry et Hitmie ont eu hier le rappel de vaccin et Hiraya a été stérilisée.
> 
> Harry souffre d'une arythmie cardiaque sévère, d'où son retard de croissance et sa maigreur...


Pauvre Harry...
Qu en pense le veto? Traitement possible? son espérance de vie est réduite?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles de Guizmo rebaptisé Cachou et de Guitoune rebaptisé Filou. Ils sont toujours en cours d'adoption qui se concrétisera le 14/02 si tout va pour le mieux.....au vu des photos, je dirais que oui.

----------


## Rinou

Oui il semblerait que ce soit bien parti.  ::

----------


## catoune 13

> Pauvre Harry...
> Qu en pense le veto? Traitement possible? son espérance de vie est réduite?


A confirmer (il faudra une écho) mais pas de traitement, ce n'est pas une faiblesse mais une déformation du coeur.

Sa vie peut s’arrêter à tout moment, il se fatigue vite...

----------


## Rinou

S'il s'agit d'une CMH, mon Pirate en est mort à 17 ans 1/2 alors Harry peut tout de même avoir une longue et belle vie.
Ne pas hésiter à consulter un cardiologue.

----------


## PiaM

eh oui méga retard dans les photos, mais la maman avait un gros coriza et ses bébés aussi, la maman a du être nourrie près de 2 semaines par sonde mais 
Ils vont mieux maintenant, un petit reste d'éternuements à peine pour les petits mais ils mangent bien et jouent, comme on verra sur la photo

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> A confirmer (il faudra une écho) mais pas de traitement, ce n'est pas une faiblesse mais une déformation du coeur.
> 
> Sa vie peut s’arrêter à tout moment, il se fatigue vite...


Catoune une echo est prévue pour lui? Tu veux qu on t aide pour un appel à don?
au niveau de la sociabilisation, ca va mieux?

----------


## SarahC

Ah mince, si on avait pu le deviner avant, les échos étaient super pas chères chez le véto sur place, en RP.
Fais nous signe au besoin Catoune!

Merci Chatperlipopette et PiaM pour les photos!!!

----------


## Lady92

Toute mignonne la petite famille de dalmatiens chez PiaM aussi

----------


## catoune 13

Merci Venise et Sarah, je dois retourner voir la véto (pour un autre chat) je verrai avec elle qui elle me conseille et ce qui peut en découler. Mais j'avoue qu'une aide serait la bienvenue dès que j'en saurai plus sur ce qui va être fait. Ne serait-ce que pour poser un nom dessus.
Je ne connais pas les tarifs des exams et je vous tiendrai au courant dès que le RV sera à ma portée.
Globalement Harry va bien, si ce n'est son "entrain" au jeu qui est limité. Hiraya va bien aussi. Ils sont tous les 2 très câlins, j'entend leurs ronrons dès que je touche la poignée de la porte.
Hitmie a fait de faibles progrès en 3 semaines, mais j'ai changé et nettoyé sa cage dimanche et pour une fois, elle n'a pas envoyé les griffes. On est vraiment loin du "câlin au bras"...

Je précise qu'ils sont dans la même pièce mais Hitmie est seule.

Pour cause de "chienne montée sur ressort" à l'adoption (et qui part demain si la neige n'est plus là) leur sortie vers "mon groupe" a été retardée. Et je veux faire leur sortie quand j'ai du temps. 
Des photos dès que j'ai le temps.

----------


## Rinou

> 


La petite Noëlia est réservée !
Elle partira dans sa nouvelle famille dans la deuxième quinzaine de février (après avoir été stérilisée et opérée de son hernie ombilicale). ::

----------


## SarahC

Bonne nouvelle! Merci!

----------


## France81

oui la puce sera operee le 17 pour sa grosse hernie et sterilisation en meme temps.
ensuite elle restera encore quelques jours dans sa Fa, le temps de recuperer toute son energie, et de nous assurer que tout s est bien deroule........puis ce sera le grand saut pour cette rare et incroyable petite  beaute !

----------


## Verlaine

Très heureuse pour cette petite perle noire!  :: 

Par contre, plus aucune nouvelle de mon chouchou depuis des semaines, je ne sais même pas s'il est allé consulter mes vétos comme il en était question. 
Mysticnany et Sylki pourraient-elles nous dire comment il va? Je pense souvent à lui, et j'aimerais vraiment revoir sa bouille.

----------


## SarahC

> Très heureuse pour cette petite perle noire! 
> 
> Par contre, plus aucune nouvelle de mon chouchou depuis des semaines, je ne sais même pas s'il est allé consulter mes vétos comme il en était question. 
> Mysticnany et Sylki pourraient-elles nous dire comment il va? Je pense souvent à lui, et j'aimerais vraiment revoir sa bouille.


Fais leur peut être un MP car Sylki je ne l'ai pas vue connectée depuis qq temps.

----------


## Verlaine

OK je vais le faire, j'espère qu'il va bien.

Et tous les autres chanceux, comment vont-ils?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je suis retournée voir les deux schoupntz hier matin, ils vont très bien.....j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de les prendre en photo :



Je les emmène pour la castration + rappel ainsi que Goonies mardi prochain  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Trop mignons et assortis au carrelage en plus, quelle classe!
Comment va Goonies, des photos?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Goonies est en FA chez moi, il est parfait, il s'entend avec tout le monde ( chien, chats et enfants ) et il roucoule il me fais trop rire. Son post est ici : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...t-perlipopette-)

----------


## Alicelovespets

Merci pour les nouvelles et les photos. Cela fait chaud au coeur !

----------


## chatperlipopette

J ai emmené guitoune et guizmo pour la castration + rappel vaccin. Tout s est bien passe. Ils sont définitivement ADOPTÉS.

----------


## Rinou

::

----------


## TROCA

MERCI A TOUTES pour ces petites vies sauvées et définitivement sorties d'affaire puisque adoptées. Tous des beautés et des amours.
La preuve en images que tout cela vaut la peine et qu'on doit continuer à se battre pour tous ceux qui attendent encore en fourrière qu'on daigne s'intéresser à eux et leur tendre la main .

----------


## Verlaine

Super pour les 2 petits! Une famille pour Goonies maintenant!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui en plus c est un super minou il n a peur de rien meme pas de l aspirateur. il est ok avec tout : chiens, chats et enfants.

----------


## catoune 13

La socio est terminée pour Hiraya et Harry
mais par manque de place, ils sont en cage encore dans ma s à m.
Harry feule un peu sur les nouvelles têtes. Il a besoin d'une écho cardiaque, Hiraya peut partir, Hitmie se calme lentement...


Journée VQR


Hitmie à la réfection de cage, elle est maintenant seule dans la pièce

















Aucun souci en revanche pour Hiraya et Harry


Lundi je monte chez la véto pour castrer, vacciner et identifier 2 juniors qu'on a déposés devant ma porte et nous mettrons en place un RV écho cardiaque pour Harry. 
Et j'aurai besoin d'un coup de main financier pour payer la facture.
Autour des 150€, moins si l'échographiste consent à une remise.

----------


## catoune 13

J'ai oublié de dire qu'Harry avait fait du gras, ces flancs sont remplis maintenant...

----------


## Lady92

Ils sont super beaux ces petits noireauds  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Oui, ils sont magnifiques  ::   Beau travail de socia catoune !! La photo où la petite Hitmie te lèche le doigt est superbe ! 
On attend les nouvelles de l'échographie de Harry en croisant les doigts.

----------


## catoune 13

Hiraya et Harry ont passé 2 jrs en cage dans ma s à m, et depuis mercredi ils sont lâchés tous les 2 au milieu de la troupe.
Ils ont crachouillé un peu quand mes chiens sont venus leur sentir les fesses d'un peu trop près, mais sans plus...

Harry a passé une écho cardiaque : c'est un défaut de la valve mitrale.

Aucun souci avec les autres chats et depuis hier, tout le monde se croise sans problème.
Hiraya est venue dormir près de moi, mais pas trop près, c'est le "secteur" de Lily, Harry a dormi avec Grannie.

Voilà la liste de leurs copains : Falco et Dune mes chiens, Jack, Lily et Fébus mes chats, Hermine, Gazzia, Grannie.
Hitmie toujours en socio, Guershwin en iso et qui finit sa teigne, et les 2 petits nouveaux Haurel et Hardy en 40taine, méga sociables tous les 2, qui seront introduits demain, quand les visites adoption d'aujourd'hui seront faites (surtout l'agitation qui va avec)...

Photos de la troupe surement demain aussi.

----------


## catoune 13

J'ai oublié : Bowie a été adopté avant-hier.

----------


## Muriel P

> Harry a passé une écho cardiaque : c'est un défaut de la valve mitrale.


Qu'y a-t-il à faire du coup pour lui ?

----------


## catoune 13

Hiraya, ces jours-ci 





Et la voilà chez son adoptante, depuis ce jeudi soir



Et Harry et la troupe (ou presque !) Haurel et Hardy les rouquins, Hermine la trico, tous à l'adoption.







Dune a bouroulé le plaid pour s'incruster, seul Haurel a été obligé de se pousser, les autres n'ont même pas bougé...

----------


## catoune 13

Hitmie appelle, ronronne et se frotte sous ma main depuis hier soir...

3 mois, ça a pris 3 mois ! dont 2 d'isolement strict.

Sa cage va rejoindre la salle à manger, elle va pouvoir observer avant d'être lâchée.

La troupe s'est éclaircie : Grannie, Gershwin et Haurel ont été adoptés.

Harry est un pot-de-colle.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

:: Trop contente pour tous les noirauds et bravo pour ta patience Catoune

----------


## Muriel P

Super Catoune !!! Bravo !!!  ::

----------


## Rinou

Bravo Catoune !  ::

----------


## catoune 13

Des nouvelles d' Harry :


Il a peu grandi et beaucoup maigri ces derniers temps.


Il avait passé une écho cardiaque suite à un mauvais et très long réveil de l'anesthésie de sa castration.
Un souffle au coeur et de la tachycardie avaient été diagnostiqués.


Un mois plus tard, le souffle au coeur a disparu, chose impossible.


Nouvelle écho cardiaque pratiquée ces jours derniers couplée à une électro cardiographie. Résultats : rien de physique au coeur mais une tachycardie sinusale à 160 bat/mn


prise de sang dans la foulée, résultats ce matin : 


le taux des leucocytes est anormal, donc infection et surtout la bilirubine est à 32 (la norme est entre 1 et 3) donc suspicion d'une mauvaise connection de la veine porte, celle qui relie le coeur et le foie.


Un RV est pris avec la clinique de Robion lundi pour évaluer son état de santé général, puisque c'est eux qui ferait l'opération du foie si une autre écho au foie détecte bien le shunt de la veine porte.


C'est le berdol dans ma tête mais surtout dans mon coeur... 
Je me dis que rien n'est jamais joué jusqu'à la fin, mais il est si fragile si menu


Je gère pour l'instant, soutenue par l'asso AEVANA et ses membres, en espérant des nouvelles meilleures les jours prochains.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Tellement désolée Catoune; on est toujours ravagé dans ces moments là surtout pour ce petit particulièrement, qui a atterrit chez toi car personne ne voulait le sauver en RP. Courage, tout n est pas perdu.

----------


## Muriel P

Je suis désolée Catoune. Je pense fort à toi et à Harry.

----------


## lynt

Bon courage à tous les deux, accroche-toi Harry...

----------


## Rinou

:: 
De tout coeur avec Harry et toi Catoune. ::

----------


## catoune 13

J'ai emmené Harry passer une visite dans une clinique qui serait susceptible de l'opérer si le problème venant du foie (établi par analyse n°1) est mis en avant par analyse n°2 (et confirmé par écho doppler, donc si si si...)

Il a déjà passé vendredi une écho cardiaque/doppler et électro cardiogramme pour trouver une éventuelle malformation cardiaque, ou la cause de sa tachycardie. + une prise de sang pour l'analyse n°1.
Résultat : bilirubine à 32, la norme étant entre 1 et 3 !

Le test de demain consiste à lui donner à manger, le laisser à jeun 12h (ça va, c'est son rythme) et de lui faire une prise de sang 1 h après le repas.
J'aurai des nouvelles demain en fin de matinée.
Hormis le souci que je me fais, j'ai du le laisser à la clinique aujourd'hui (pas possible demain matin) et j'avais RV à 14h15.... 

Il me manque et j'espère qu'il n'est pas trop perturbé par sa situation.
Lui si câlin et en demande de contact, il doit se sentir "tout chose"...

Je me languis demain.

----------


## SarahC

De tout coeur avec toi, on pense bien fort au beau noireaud!!

----------


## Lady92

On pense bien a vous 2!

----------


## catoune 13

Harry est parti ce matin.
Il était depuis hier sous perf, je l'avait trouvé le matin allongé sur la polaire du canapé, en hypothermie, le regard vide.
Il semblait aller mieux hier dans la journée mais n'a pas pu se défendre,lui si petit si fragile si faible... 
Les résultats d'analyse sont en attente. Ceux de l'autopsie aussi.

Je suis vidée, lasse, marre du destin de .erde qui condamne les innocents.

Je lui avais promis de le défendre, de veiller sur lui,

Va mon petit Harry, tu es libre et fort maintenant.

----------


## fina_flora

> Harry est parti ce matin.
> Il était depuis hier sous perf, je l'avait trouvé le matin allongé sur la polaire du canapé, en hypothermie, le regard vide.
> Il semblait aller mieux hier dans la journée mais n'a pas pu se défendre,lui si petit si fragile si faible... 
> Les résultats d'analyse sont en attente. Ceux de l'autopsie aussi.
> 
> Je suis vidée, lasse, marre du destin de .erde qui condamne les innocents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


merci d'avoir veillé sur lui catoune
 ::  pour toi et lui

----------


## chatperlipopette

Desole catoune. Tu as fais tout ce que tu as pu pour essayer de le sauver.
Courage a toi et aurevoir petit ange.

----------


## Rinou

:: 
Pauvre petit Harry ...
Catoune, tu n'as rien à te reprocher, tu as fait tout ce que tu pouvais pour lui.
Et grace à toi il aura eu le temps de connaître l'amour et la chaleur d'un foyer.
Je te souhaite bon courage dans ces moments si difficiles.  ::

----------


## lynt

Je partage ta peine Catoune... Repose en paix Harry  :: .

----------


## Faraday

Une immense pensée pour le petit Harry et merci à vous d'avoir pris soin de lui, il aura connu l'attention, la chaleur, et la douceur des câlins grâce à vous  :: ...

----------


## Sév51

RIP Harry
et de tout cœur avec toi Catoune  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Je suis de tout cœur avec toi Catoune. Merci d'avoir veillé sur Harry. Repose en paix, petit cœur.

----------


## Lady92

Que c est triste, que la vie est injuste...
Repose en paix joli petit Harry.
Bon courage et merci Cattoune d avoir permis a petit Harry d etre choye et aime comme il l a ete

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

:: 
Merci Catoune pour avoir si bien pris soin de lui. Harry etait jeune et jamais je n aurais imaginé qu on en arrive là...
C'est grâce à toi qu il était sorti de fourrière avec ces 2 autres compagnons d'infortune, il était sorti de l enfer pour trouver un foyer aimant et attentionné à son égard. Un des 3 noireauds que personne ne regardait en RP et qui était descendu dans le sud...
Un grand merci aussi à l association AEVANA qui l avait pris en charge pour le sortir de là
De tout coeur avec toi CAtoune

----------


## catoune 13

Merci de vos gentilles paroles.

C'est sur qu'entre ce que je pensais faire pour lui en l'accueillant à la maison et ce que le "destin" lui a proposé...
Tout était prévu pour lui, les analyses ont été faites (on attend encore certains résultats), un scanner envisagé,...

La seule chose que je ne voulais pas est qu'il souffre en attendant tous ces examens.
Il avait beaucoup maigri ces 2 dernières semaines
Il y avait tellement de "si" dans son avenir, que je m'étais faite à l'idée qu'un départ "en douceur" dans mes bras, était "mieux" que tous les pronostics présentés jusque là.

A croire que même ça le destin ne lui a pas accordé, malgré mes intenses prières.

Voilà les dernières photos d'Harry, mardi soir






Quelques jours avant. Hardy et Harry ont quelques jours de différence





Et pour faire "plus léger", j'avais essayer ça aussi pour lui tenir chaud


Et Hitmie






Elle semble avoir gardé son regard sévère, mais c'est un effet de la photo.
Elle ronronne et miaule en me voyant (ou ma fille)


Elle a du sentir ces jours-ci mon stress, mais tout semble redevenu "normal" dans son comportement.
Elle va être lâchée dans ma chambre plutôt qu'en cage dans la s à m, il me semble judicieux de rajouter une étape.


Hiraya va bien, tout roule pour elle.

----------


## Rinou

> Les résultats d'analyse sont en attente. Ceux de l'autopsie aussi.


Sait-on de quoi souffrait ce pauvre petit Harry ?

----------


## TROCA

Trop triste pour le beau et si gentil petit noiraud. Cattoune vous avez tenu votre promesse de veiller sur lui. Sans vous il n'aurait jamais connu ces moments d'amour et tous les soins dont vous l'avez entouré jusqu'au bout. Il n'avait aucune chance au départ ; vous avez été son unique chance
Mille pensées à vous et pour la petite vie qui s'en est allée. Bon courage nous sommes de tout coeur avec vous.

----------


## catoune 13

Merci de vos gentilles paroles, ici, en MP ou sur d'autres forums.

d'après l'analyse faite, Harry était condamné à très court terme.
(ou il aurait fallu "le piquer" dixit ce véto, beurk ce langage !!!)
Une malformation du système hépatique, un shunt porto-systémique.

Le double du compte-rendu sera envoyé à la véto d'Eyguières, qui saura m'expliquer "en français de France" les résultats. (parce que le jargon véto, pas clair)

Il n'avait aucune chance de s'en sortir, dès le départ...

Pour les résultats de l'autopsie, je n'ai pas eu de créneau de libre qui tomberait avec la véto.

Hitmie est maintenant dans ma chambre, lâchée, elle explore, me regarde mais ne me fuit pas.

Hiraya va bien aussi, une belle adoption pour cette jeunette !

----------


## catoune 13

Depuis 1 semaine Hitmie est donc dans ma chambre et elle est lâchée en journée. Elle a sa cage pas très loin de celle d'Hannie, d'Haribo et Harley, petitouts  de 6 semaines.
Peut-être le changement, la promiscuité, le fait qu'elle me voit faire des câlins, je ne sais pas mais depuis 3/4 jours, elle vient vers moi, ronronne, se laisse caresser, porter, manipuler, c'est une joie sans fin de la voir ainsi !!!!!!!!

JE SUIS TROP CONTENTE POUR ELLE DE LA VOIR ENFIN PROFITER D'UNE VIE DE CHAT NORMALE !!!!!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  Catoune

----------


## Muriel P

Super !!!

----------


## Lusiole

Excellente nouvelle !

----------


## Rinou

::

----------


## CathyMini

Cattoune, quelle belle récompense la métamorphose d'Hitmie  ::

----------


## catoune 13

ça n'en n'a pas l'air, mais elle adore et elle ronronne à fond !!

elle ressemble beaucoup à Harry quand même cette Hitmie, en tout cas plus qu'à Hiraya !
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=891&u=11829367][/

----------


## catoune 13

Elle a aussi pris "sous sa patte" 3 petits bouchons d'un mois et demi, comme une maman, s'occupe de la toilette et tempère les jeux.
C'est vraiment inespérée comme métamorphose !

----------


## Rinou

::

----------


## catoune 13

Depuis quelques jours Hitmie avait maigri, devenait lente.

Hitmie est morte....

Je l'ai trouvée tout à l'heure en rentrant du boulot, couchée comme le sphinx la tête entre les pattes, légèrement tournée sur le côté. Les petits à côté d'elle.

Elle n'est pas partie en dormant car elle a les yeux ouverts, mais son attitude suggère qu'elle a plutôt "décroché" que ce soit à cause de la fatigue du foie, du coeur ou autre chose.
Ce qui me laisse penser qu'elle est partie doucement, sans soubressaut, sans souffrance...

Enfin, je l'espère pour elle.

La main de l'homme lui a fait du mal, elle est partie à 8 mois, elle n'a accepté les carresses qu'à 6 passés, et a profité seulement 3 semaines de la liberté, de la vie de chat, des câlins humains et de la compagnie de 3 chatons qui sont restés à côté d'elle jusqu'à ce que je la trouve.

Le RV véto était pour aujourd'hui 17h à la même clinique qui a fait les anlyses de Harry...

----------


## SarahC

> Depuis quelques jours Hitmie avait maigri, devenait lente.
> 
> Hitmie est morte....
> 
> Je l'ai trouvée tout à l'heure en rentrant du boulot, couchée comme le sphinx la tête entre les pattes, légèrement tournée sur le côté. Les petits à côté d'elle.
> 
> Elle n'est pas partie en dormant car elle a les yeux ouverts, mais son attitude suggère qu'elle a plutôt "décroché" que ce soit à cause de la fatigue du foie, du coeur ou autre chose.
> Ce qui me laisse penser qu'elle est partie doucement, sans soubressaut, sans souffrance...
> 
> ...


Oh la la, quel choc! Je n'aurais jamais pensé lire un message pareil.

En lisant votre pseudo je pensais "tout bêtement" avoir des news de l'évolution de la puce..... Et ça, vraiment, je ne m'y attendais pas du tout.... Tout comme vous, sauf que vous vous l'avez connue, choyée, aimée, soignée, encouragée à progresser.....

C'est vraiment rude, ils ne méritaient pas cela, après tout ce qu'ils ont vécu....

Et sans vous, ils mourraient entre Noël et nouvel an, vous leur avez fait le plus beau cadeau, leur permettre de vivre, et nous vous en serons éternellement reconnaissantes ainsi qu'à l'assoc qui s'est lancée pour eux....

Pfff.... Parfois c'est vraiment des "coups" de la vie pas sympas...............  ::

----------


## Sév51

Oh m... quelle terrible nouvelle  :: 
De tout cœur avec toi Catoune...

----------


## CathyMini

Je ne trouve pas de mots...
RIP petite puce  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*Moi ce dont je me souviens, c'est de l'époque à laquelle on les a sauvés; des échanges avec Catoune, de l'organisation par Venise, de la FA temporaire, du trajet, et de leur bouille, à la sortie....

Ils sortaient après une liste d'une semaine pendant laquelle des chats avaient été euthanasiés.

Et eux, un espoir, une famille, et 3 noirauds trouillards.... 

Qui en aurait voulu? Eh bien il "y en a, des gens comme ça"....* 

 

*Et ça c'était la photo de famille au bout d'une semaine, j'adore les chats noirs, pour je ne sais quelle raison, et là la famille chouchou j'avais adoré les voir ainsi, en FA temporaire, déjà tellement moins "apeurés" que dans leur boite.... 

**J'aurais aimé que cela continue de plus belle pour tous les trois.... *  ::

----------


## Muriel P

C'est clair, Hitmie après Harry... Je ne sais plus quoi dire à part que je suis désolée, sincèrement désolée pour elle, pour eux, et pour toi qui les a accueillis. Quelle injustice, quelle tristesse  ::

----------


## lynt

Repose en paix Hitmie, tu as rejoint Harry et les anges...  :: 
C'est tellement injuste... Je compatis, je pleure avec toi. Ça me rappelle mes 3 petites craintives sorties fin septembre dont 2 sont parties à 3 mois d'intervalle... Trop injuste...
Bon courage...  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Moi aussi je me souviens quand je les ai pris en photo dans leur boite rose à peine sortie de cet enfer avec les yeux écarquillés et sous le soleil. J ai aussi pensé à la belle vie qu ils auraient désormais avec toi Catoune.
Ils n en n ont malheureusement profité que trop peu de temps....

----------


## catoune 13

Merci pour vos messages.

Pour Hitmie cela a été plus rapide que pour Harry, juste quelques jours...
Mais les symptômes ont été les mêmes : amaigrissement, lenteur, petit appétit, mais Hitmie a bu encore ce matin...

Heureusement qu'elle a lâché prise dans son comportement, qu'elle a profité des caresses ces derniers jours.
Sinon sa vie se résumait à ça : cage de socio

Je la tenais encre ce matin au creux de mon bras, sur le dos, le ventre profitant des caresses, des bisous entre les oreilles, sur la truffe...

Elle devait finalement être la soeur de Harry.

----------


## Alicelovespets

Quelle tristesse !!! RIP Hitmie

----------


## catoune 13

Et merci pour les photos.

De gauche à droite (photo sdb): Hitmie, Harry et Hiraya (adoptée et heureuse)

dans les boites roses : Harry photo de gauche, Hiraya en haute et Hitmie devant photo de droite.

Moi aussi, j'adore les chats noirs, mais je sais pourquoi : ils sont fabuleux !

si semblables et si différents à la fois...

----------


## Verlaine

Quelle tristesse de découvrir ce message.
Plein de courage dans ce moment si difficile, elle aura au moins été heureuse quelques mois, et ça n'a pas de prix, même si sa vie a été trop courte. 
Merci de l'avoir aimée.

----------


## Rinou

C'est avec beaucoup de tristesse que je découvre cette terrible nouvelle.
De tout coeur avec toi Catoune. J'imagine à quel point cela doit être difficile à vivre. 

Les adoptant d'Hiraya ont-il été prévenus car la puce aurait peut-être besoin d'une surveillance médicale accrue ?

----------


## catoune 13

Je les préviens ce WE.
Mais je risque de les alarmer pour rien. Harry et Hitmie ne sont pas les petits d'Hiraya, c'est sur, elle n'a jamais eu de petits dixit la véto.
Mais peut-être est-ce leur soeur, ou un hasard qu'ils aient été 3 noirs ensemble ?
Morphologiquement, ils ne se ressemblaient pas non plus.

Mais transparence et précaution avant tout.

----------


## Lusiole

Quelle tristesse. Je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage.

----------


## Sév51

Oh m... quelle terrible nouvelle  :: 
De tout cœur avec toi Catoune...

----------


## CathyMini

Je ne trouve pas de mots...
RIP petite puce  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*Moi ce dont je me souviens, c'est de l'époque à laquelle on les a sauvés; des échanges avec Catoune, de l'organisation par Venise, de la FA temporaire, du trajet, et de leur bouille, à la sortie....

Ils sortaient après une liste d'une semaine pendant laquelle des chats avaient été euthanasiés.

Et eux, un espoir, une famille, et 3 noirauds trouillards.... 

Qui en aurait voulu? Eh bien il "y en a, des gens comme ça"....* 

 

*Et ça c'était la photo de famille au bout d'une semaine, j'adore les chats noirs, pour je ne sais quelle raison, et là la famille chouchou j'avais adoré les voir ainsi, en FA temporaire, déjà tellement moins "apeurés" que dans leur boite.... 

**J'aurais aimé que cela continue de plus belle pour tous les trois.... *  ::

----------


## Muriel P

C'est clair, Hitmie après Harry... Je ne sais plus quoi dire à part que je suis désolée, sincèrement désolée pour elle, pour eux, et pour toi qui les a accueillis. Quelle injustice, quelle tristesse  ::

----------


## lynt

Repose en paix Hitmie, tu as rejoint Harry et les anges...  :: 
C'est tellement injuste... Je compatis, je pleure avec toi. Ça me rappelle mes 3 petites craintives sorties fin septembre dont 2 sont parties à 3 mois d'intervalle... Trop injuste...
Bon courage...  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Moi aussi je me souviens quand je les ai pris en photo dans leur boite rose à peine sortie de cet enfer avec les yeux écarquillés et sous le soleil. J ai aussi pensé à la belle vie qu ils auraient désormais avec toi Catoune.
Ils n en n ont malheureusement profité que trop peu de temps....

----------


## catoune 13

Merci pour vos messages.

Pour Hitmie cela a été plus rapide que pour Harry, juste quelques jours...
Mais les symptômes ont été les mêmes : amaigrissement, lenteur, petit appétit, mais Hitmie a bu encore ce matin...

Heureusement qu'elle a lâché prise dans son comportement, qu'elle a profité des caresses ces derniers jours.
Sinon sa vie se résumait à ça : cage de socio

Je la tenais encre ce matin au creux de mon bras, sur le dos, le ventre profitant des caresses, des bisous entre les oreilles, sur la truffe...

Elle devait finalement être la soeur de Harry.

----------


## Alicelovespets

Quelle tristesse !!! RIP Hitmie

----------


## catoune 13

Et merci pour les photos.

De gauche à droite (photo sdb): Hitmie, Harry et Hiraya (adoptée et heureuse)

dans les boites roses : Harry photo de gauche, Hiraya en haute et Hitmie devant photo de droite.

Moi aussi, j'adore les chats noirs, mais je sais pourquoi : ils sont fabuleux !

si semblables et si différents à la fois...

----------


## Verlaine

Quelle tristesse de découvrir ce message.
Plein de courage dans ce moment si difficile, elle aura au moins été heureuse quelques mois, et ça n'a pas de prix, même si sa vie a été trop courte. 
Merci de l'avoir aimée.

----------


## Rinou

C'est avec beaucoup de tristesse que je découvre cette terrible nouvelle.
De tout coeur avec toi Catoune. J'imagine à quel point cela doit être difficile à vivre. 

Les adoptant d'Hiraya ont-il été prévenus car la puce aurait peut-être besoin d'une surveillance médicale accrue ?

----------


## catoune 13

Je les préviens ce WE.
Mais je risque de les alarmer pour rien. Harry et Hitmie ne sont pas les petits d'Hiraya, c'est sur, elle n'a jamais eu de petits dixit la véto.
Mais peut-être est-ce leur soeur, ou un hasard qu'ils aient été 3 noirs ensemble ?
Morphologiquement, ils ne se ressemblaient pas non plus.

Mais transparence et précaution avant tout.

----------


## Lusiole

Quelle tristesse. Je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage.

----------

